# Roger Vivier shoes



## birkinkellylove

Couldn't find a thread for them - can this be the start of one?


----------



## ballchai

birkinkellylove said:


> Couldn't find a thread for them - can this be the start of one?


Good start ... Any pics to share?


----------



## allengled

my fave!


----------



## ashton

Love RV's style. more pics to be posted tmr..


----------



## birkinkellylove

^gorgeous shoes!


----------



## layd3k

ashton said:


> Love RV's style. more pics to be posted tmr..



Beautiful shoes!  Please post your entire collection!!!


----------



## ashton

These are called prisms? I think? In gold.


----------



## ashton

And then we have regular buckles in gray. The buckles aren't dirty. Just that my dark hair is caught in the reflection! Lol


----------



## ashton

I don't know what these are called but I picked them up on sale : )

In mint condition. Cos I have only worn them once!


----------



## ashton

Orangey suede with gold buckle..


----------



## ashton

Then I don't know what this color is.. Blueish green satin flats with roses!


----------



## ashton

Last pair to be posted tmr when I can find it!! Lol. Hope u guys like my small RV collection!


----------



## allengled

ASHTON- I LOVE YOUR SHOES COLLECTION. i am trying to decide whether to get the standard 45mm pair..my size is 41.5 in the pointed toe pairs and that's just right. so i'm afraid 42 may be a tad big


----------



## layd3k

*ashton* you have a marvelous collection! My favourite are the blue satin flats, beautiful colour. 

I hope more people post their collections!


----------



## ashton

allengled said:
			
		

> ASHTON- I LOVE YOUR SHOES COLLECTION. i am trying to decide whether to get the standard 45mm pair..my size is 41.5 in the pointed toe pairs and that's just right. so i'm afraid 42 may be a tad big



Hello! I like my shoes a little big actually. Better go bigger than smaller! You can put gel petals and ankle petals if you need them. Where I live is quite hot so my feet can get a bit swollen in summer. 

Do share photos when u get your shoes!! 

Do you girls like Rupert sanderson? It's my favorite brand. RV second : )


----------



## ashton

layd3k said:
			
		

> ashton you have a marvelous collection! My favourite are the blue satin flats, beautiful colour.
> 
> I hope more people post their collections!



Thanks for liking my shoes!! I might start a thread on my whole collection when I get time.. Modeling shots on feet is very hard to take. I never get them right..


----------



## KSGirl

What gorgeous shoes!!!

My mom bought a pair in a vintage shop a few years back, $10 IIRC? She gets SO many compliments on them. 

I love the red patent ones! SO glossy!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

lovely!


----------



## doris1111

Hello every body, i recently found a website (http://www.rogervivieren.com/) from RV and all shoes from the web have a amazing low discount, can any body help me to look around this page and trying to confirm the shoes are real or not? thanks!!!!


----------



## ashton

doris1111 said:
			
		

> Hello every body, i recently found a website (http://www.rogervivieren.com/) from RV and all shoes from the web have a amazing low discount, can any body help me to look around this page and trying to confirm the shoes are real or not? thanks!!!!



Hey doris. I'm no expert. But I think the deals are too good to be true and the shapes are a bit wonky in my opinion.


----------



## BigAkoya

Hi, I'm also a major RV fan.   Here are recent shoes I bought from last fall and this spring.  Their classic pumps are great also which is my go to business show.  

P.S.  I have a great SA who will send pics.


----------



## BigAkoya

Ok... A few more pics...


----------



## MaterialGiirl

I'm hesitating to buy one pair with small heels. Do you find them comfy?? 
I really need comfy shoes to walk a lot and stay up.


----------



## monchichi52

Love vivier...planning on getting one! When I do, will post!


----------



## kett

doris1111 said:


> Hello every body, i recently found a website (http://www.rogervivieren.com/) from RV and all shoes from the web have a amazing low discount, can any body help me to look around this page and trying to confirm the shoes are real or not? thanks!!!!



Not real. Sorry


----------



## kett

I adore Vivier! I only have a few pairs and I always have my eye on a pair or two each season but never take the plunge. I will have to remedy that this year.

The first is the Rose n Roll in black - my UHG that my hubby surprised me with.

Willeyi and ashton, great shoes!


----------



## BigAkoya

kett said:
			
		

> Not real. Sorry



Yes.  Fake from China.   Don't buy!


----------



## BigAkoya

There is a private sale going on.   I posted my SA's info in another thread.   His name is Luis at the Bal Harbour boutique and I am sure he will allow you to purchase at the private sale.   Lots of great shoes... Sandals, ballets, and pumps and bags.

Tell him Mrs. Willey sent you, and I'm sure he'd be glad to help.


----------



## love2sh0p

Hi ladies! Question for you, i purchased a pair of Roger Vivier at an auction house.. I'm a bit skeptical because on the sole it says "8" rather than "38".. Does anyone else have ones like this?? TIA


----------



## ashton

love2sh0p said:
			
		

> Hi ladies! Question for you, i purchased a pair of Roger Vivier at an auction house.. I'm a bit skeptical because on the sole it says "8" rather than "38".. Does anyone else have ones like this?? TIA



Mine only had 39 and 40 etc
Don't have US sizes on them.


----------



## BigAkoya

Mine are only European sizing... 37 or 37 1/2.  No U. S. sizing on the shoe or the box.


----------



## billbill

here's my coral red gomma


----------



## BigAkoya

Gorgeous!   Love the pink.


----------



## billbill

willeyi said:


> Gorgeous! Love the pink.


 
thanks 

for new season, there's black suede gomma with red buckle, really stands out


----------



## Love Of My Life

love vivier shoes.. one of my most favorite pairs is the satin flat with a diamante buckle


----------



## poptarts

Lovely RVs everyone  another fan checking in. I wish they are more accessible in the US ESP online. I have two on the way from BG, will post pix. Has anyone seen the Belle Strass anywhere? Saks NYC had a pair but it was too big for me  TIA!


----------



## poptarts

Two sale scores from BG


----------



## BigAkoya

poptarts said:


> Two sale scores from BG


 
Both are gorgeous!  Love them!


----------



## poptarts

willeyi said:


> Both are gorgeous!  Love them!



Thank you!


----------



## sjunky13

Love those poptarts! Can't wait to get a pair of buckle flats!


----------



## babyshingo

I am thinking of the flats, how comfy are they? do u recommend ?


----------



## BigAkoya

I wear my flats all the time and can wear them all day long.  They are very comfy, plus, on the Gomma flat, I love the rubber sole.  No slipping.


----------



## ballchai

billbill said:
			
		

> thanks
> 
> for new season, there's black suede gomma with red buckle, really stands out



Nice collection! I'm a big fan of RV as well.


----------



## HiromiT

Thanks for sharing your lovely collections, ladies!

I have only one pair of RVs -- black patent square toed ones. Do you find them a bit dated, compared to the round toed ones? I've worn mine only once w/ wide leg trousers. But I can't imagine wearing skirts or skinny pants w/ square toes.


----------



## BigAkoya

HiromiT said:
			
		

> Thanks for sharing your lovely collections, ladies!
> 
> I have only one pair of RVs -- black patent square toed ones. Do you find them a bit dated, compared to the round toed ones? I've worn mine only once w/ wide leg trousers. But I can't imagine wearing skirts or skinny pants w/ square toes.



I have the exact same shoes, in multiple colors.  I think he square toe looks great with skinny pants and straight skirts.  Here are two pics to inspire you... And by the way, if you like anything you see, this is from the spring collection which many items are on sale now.  I can send you my SA info if you like.  

Wear your shoes!   I love RV.  So fashionable and unique.


----------



## HiromiT

Wow, you look fantastic! Thanks for the inspiring pics. I'll definitely pull out my shoes and experiment with skinnys and skirts. Wish I had your long, lean legs which make everything look better. 

I also love RV for their uniqueness.

Would you mind passing on your SA info? I know sale season is in full swing but I'd like to see what he has left in size 37.

Thank you so much! 



willeyi said:


> I have the exact same shoes, in multiple colors.  I think he square toe looks great with skinny pants and straight skirts.  Here are two pics to inspire you... And by the way, if you like anything you see, this is from the spring collection which many items are on sale now.  I can send you my SA info if you like.
> 
> Wear your shoes!   I love RV.  So fashionable and unique.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1775498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1775499


----------



## BigAkoya

HiromiT said:


> Wow, you look fantastic! Thanks for the inspiring pics. I'll definitely pull out my shoes and experiment with skinnys and skirts. Wish I had your long, lean legs which make everything look better.
> 
> I also love RV for their uniqueness.
> 
> Would you mind passing on your SA info? I know sale season is in full swing but I'd like to see what he has left in size 37.
> 
> Thank you so much!


 
Hi... the pics are not of me... I wish!  The pics are from my SA, who sent me a bunch of pictures.  I am only 5' 2", but skinny jeans are my favorite look.  

My SA's name is Luis, and his info is below.  He is at the Bal Harbour store, and Bal Harbour is just outside Miami.  I usually correspond with him via email and ask him to send me pics of styles I am looking for.  There are a ton of stuff on sale, high heels and also lower heels.   There are some nice round toe buckle kitten heel/flats that I think look great with skinny pants.  I'll post some low heels that I know are on sale... just to get you thinking.   

If you purchase anything, please post pics of what you purchase!   

*Roger Vivier *

*Bal** Harbour** Shops*

9700 Collins Avenue Suite 140 

Bal Harbour, FL 33154 

T: 305.868.4344 

F: 305.868.9673

l.guimaraes@rogervivier.com


----------



## BigAkoya

Some lower heels that are on sale...  
Please tell Luis that Ms. Willey referred you.  He is great and will esnd you lots of pics!


----------



## HiromiT

Ah, good to know! I'm around the same height so hopefully I can pull off this look.

Thanks for Luis's info! I'm definitely looking for flat, round toed versions although those blue suede ones are TDF. 

Emailing Luis now. 



willeyi said:


> Hi... the pics are not of me... I wish!  The pics are from my SA, who sent me a bunch of pictures.  I am only 5' 2", but skinny jeans are my favorite look.
> 
> My SA's name is Luis, and his info is below.  He is at the Bal Harbour store, and Bal Harbour is just outside Miami.  I usually correspond with him via email and ask him to send me pics of styles I am looking for.  There are a ton of stuff on sale, high heels and also lower heels.   There are some nice round toe buckle kitten heel/flats that I think look great with skinny pants.  I'll post some low heels that I know are on sale... just to get you thinking.
> 
> If you purchase anything, please post pics of what you purchase!
> 
> *Roger Vivier *
> 
> *Bal** Harbour** Shops*
> 
> 9700 Collins Avenue Suite 140
> 
> Bal Harbour, FL 33154
> 
> T: 305.868.4344
> 
> F: 305.868.9673
> 
> l.guimaraes@rogervivier.com


----------



## BigAkoya

HiromiT said:


> Ah, good to know! I'm around the same height so hopefully I can pull off this look.
> 
> Thanks for Luis's info! I'm definitely looking for flat, round toed versions although those blue suede ones are TDF.
> 
> Emailing Luis now.


 
Me too... I love the blue suede ones. 

On the skinny pants, here's a tip... (I read this in a Vogue article a long time ago). 
For shorter women, and for women with bigger calves (like me), the key is to have your skinny pants LONGER and PAST calf because if the pants end around your calf, your leg will not "skinny in" and it will look like a tree trunk.  And, the second thing... you have to make the skinny pants a little higher above the ankle otherwise, it will look like your pants are in no-man's land and too long for you (for a skinny look)

For me, 4" above the ankle bone works (I have also done 3", depending on the pant).  You might want to take a pair of skinny pants and try different heights.  Then take it to a tailor.  I always tailor my skinny or ankle length pants... it makes all the difference in the world... because I am short and have large calves for my height.   

Good luck!


----------



## HiromiT

Oh gosh, I feel the same way about my calves! Am so self-conscious when I wear skirts or skinny capris, thus I generally avoid wearing both. Yes, proportion is so important and although I dont do knee-length, Ive never tried 3-4 inches above the ankle. Many thanks for your helpful tips!

  Luis replied and sent photos already  hes a gem!

  Im debating between 2 pairs of gommas: grey suede with tortoise shell buckle or the grey patent. It rains a lot here, so patent leather would be more practical but the suede is so pretty!!



willeyi said:


> Me too... I love the blue suede ones.
> 
> On the skinny pants, here's a tip... (I read this in a Vogue article a long time ago).
> For shorter women, and for women with bigger calves (like me), the key is to have your skinny pants LONGER and PAST calf because if the pants end around your calf, your leg will not "skinny in" and it will look like a tree trunk.  And, the second thing... you have to make the skinny pants a little higher above the ankle otherwise, it will look like your pants are in no-man's land and too long for you (for a skinny look)
> 
> For me, 4" above the ankle bone works (I have also done 3", depending on the pant).  You might want to take a pair of skinny pants and try different heights.  Then take it to a tailor.  I always tailor my skinny or ankle length pants... it makes all the difference in the world... because I am short and have large calves for my height.
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## graycat5

My new-for-Fall RV flats:


----------



## BigAkoya

HiromiT said:
			
		

> Oh gosh, I feel the same way about my calves! Am so self-conscious when I wear skirts or skinny capris, thus I generally avoid wearing both. Yes, proportion is so important and although I don&#146;t do knee-length, I&#146;ve never tried 3-4 inches above the ankle. Many thanks for your helpful tips!
> 
> Luis replied and sent photos already &#150; he&#146;s a gem!
> 
> I&#146;m debating between 2 pairs of gommas: grey suede with tortoise shell buckle or the grey patent. It rains a lot here, so patent leather would be more practical but the suede is so pretty!!



I love suede with tortoise buckle.   I have it in black suede and posted a pic in one of the earlier posts.   Maybe get the suede Gomma and then spray it with waterproof suede spray?  My hubby did that for me and it seems to work.  

Glad to hear you like Luis.   If you end up getting something from him, be sure to have him put you on his email list.   Fall stuff is coming out soon and I have my eye on a high heel tri-color suede pump.  RV is addicting.


----------



## HiromiT

Just found out the gommas are lined in satin, which dont seem to mold to my feet as well as the leather-lined versions. But so tempted by the beauty of grey suede + tortoise shell! I'd only wear them on sunny days cuz when it rains, it pours here. Ugh, decisions.

  Love your collection -- those chip sandals gorgeous! If you get the tri-color pumps, be sure to post pics. 


  Thanks again!



willeyi said:


> I love suede with tortoise buckle.   I have it in black suede and posted a pic in one of the earlier posts.   Maybe get the suede Gomma and then spray it with waterproof suede spray?  My hubby did that for me and it seems to work.
> 
> Glad to hear you like Luis.   If you end up getting something from him, be sure to have him put you on his email list.   Fall stuff is coming out soon and I have my eye on a high heel tri-color suede pump.  RV is addicting.


----------



## HiromiT

Those are beautiful, congrats! 


graycat5 said:


> My new-for-Fall RV flats:


----------



## BigAkoya

graycat5 said:
			
		

> My new-for-Fall RV flats:



These are gorgeous!   Are they the rubber flat bottoms or tiny heel?  They are beautiful.


----------



## BigAkoya

Go for the patent Gomma then.  They are all leather, even on the inside.   It is funny you mentioned about the satin inside for the suede commas.  When I saw my black pair. I almost didn't buy them because I don't like fabric inside.  But I couldn't resist the tortoise shell buckle which I love.   

Get the patent, you will love them just as much!

By the way, if you are interested in a soft copy of the Fall Book. Send me your email.  I can send it to you.  It has some nice fall shoes to think about.  The tri-color pump hasn't arrive yet though.  

Luis has reserved the tri- color pump for me, so in case you might be interested, you could see it.  I love love love that pump.   It is not super high, 75mm and it has the chunky heel.


----------



## HiromiT

How does the satin feel on your feet after a few hours and is it as comfy as leather? I tried them on for a minute but they didnt feel quite right so i gave up on them.

There's an "orchid" patent lined in leather, but the grey patent ones were in satin. Love both colors but i would wear grey more.

So torn!! These  are all regular price so i want to make sure i love them. Told luis I'd think about them.

Will pm you my email, thanks!! Hoping there will be styles in regular calf  leather too.



willeyi said:


> Go for the patent Gomma then.  They are all leather, even on the inside.   It is funny you mentioned about the satin inside for the suede commas.  When I saw my black pair. I almost didn't buy them because I don't like fabric inside.  But I couldn't resist the tortoise shell buckle which I love.
> 
> Get the patent, you will love them just as much!
> 
> By the way, if you are interested in a soft copy of the Fall Book. Send me your email.  I can send it to you.  It has some nice fall shoes to think about.  The tri-color pump hasn't arrive yet though.
> 
> Luis has reserved the tri- color pump for me, so in case you might be interested, you could see it.  I love love love that pump.   It is not super high, 75mm and it has the chunky heel.


----------



## authenticplease

poptarts said:
			
		

> Two sale scores from BG



Gorgeous, Poptart!  You have done REALLY well this sale season

The tan with black heel in your photo on left is also on the sale rack at Jeffrey Atl. Call William at 4042379000


----------



## BigAkoya

HiromiT said:


> How does the satin feel on your feet after a few hours and is it as comfy as leather? I tried them on for a minute but they didnt feel quite right so i gave up on them.
> 
> There's an "orchid" patent lined in leather, but the grey patent ones were in satin. Love both colors but i would wear grey more.
> 
> So torn!! These are all regular price so i want to make sure i love them. Told luis I'd think about them.
> 
> Will pm you my email, thanks!! Hoping there will be styles in regular calf leather too.


 
Hi, To answer your question, my black suede with satin interior is actually more comfy to me than my patent with leather interior.  My hesitation with the satin interior is that it would fall apart.  Plus, I didn't really like "cloth" lining.  But, my husband said it looked great.  

You mentioned you tried on a pair for a few minutes, so does that mean you live in Miami?  If not, that's better because maybe Luis could send you both pairs on memo and then you could try them on in the comfort of your own home and return the one you don't want.  I have done that in the past.  They have this program called a "consignment program" where you can select several pairs.  You have to give them your credit card, but of course they do not charge you until you buy... it's just for good measures.  You tell them which shoes you want, and then you send back the shoes you don't want using the same big box it came in.  They pay for shipping.  The last time I did that was two years ago (I was trying new styles and wanted to verify sizes, so they sent me like 5 pairs of different styles and sizes).  You could check and see if they still have this program, especially since your shoes are not on sale.  I kept trying all those shoes they shipped me and drove my husband nuts for two days asking which one I should get because I loved many of them!  Nice hubby. then said, pick your favorite two shoes and ship the rest back.  I think he did that so I wouldn't torture him anymore.    

I also love Gomma's rubber heel.  That is what caught my eye... such a nice fashionable shoe with a comfy rubber heel.  The gray sounds beautiful and it will go with so many things.   

Speaking of the chips sandal (I see you know your RV shoe names!), I love them.  Both those pairs I bought this spring, so if you like them, they are probably on sale by now.  The black patent buckle is not the standard silver color, but it is a very light rose gold.  You almost can't tell, but it is actually nice and pretty.  The beige color is new this season.  It also comes in pure white.   The patent chips also comes in yellow and red.  Thinking now... I am sure some of the season colors are on sale.   

I will email you the Fall Look Book as soon as I get your ID.  

Great chatting with you... and good luck!  Please let me know what you decided on.  I wish I lived near a RV store!


----------



## HiromiT

Hmm, I really should try the satin again. Maybe it was that particular pair that didn't feel right. My other bias against fabric linings is they're often found in "cheap" shoes. But I think RV's is *silk* satin?

I live in Canada where there is one high-end department store (similar to Saks or Neimans) and they carry a small selection of RV, mostly the pilgrims and a few of the gomma and chip styles. But they're always sold out quickly so I guess it means there are some discerning customers in my little town.  Coincidentally, my SA at that store *loves* RV and buys a couple of pairs each season.

Oh, the consignment program could be too dangerous -- it'd be so hard deciding which, if any, to send back! Haha, your hubby is so sweet and understanding. When I told mine that I was thinking of the gomma, he said "But why? You never wear your other ones." 

Yes, the rubber sole is a plus. I always take my new shoes to the cobbler for resoling anyway because I'm so paranoid about slipping on leather soles.

Oh, rose gold is lovely! I'm putting the chip sandals on my wishlist for next summer as I've purchased too many pairs of sandals this year. 

Again, many thanks!



willeyi said:


> Hi, To answer your question, my black suede with satin interior is actually more comfy to me than my patent with leather interior.  My hesitation with the satin interior is that it would fall apart.  Plus, I didn't really like "cloth" lining.  But, my husband said it looked great.
> 
> You mentioned you tried on a pair for a few minutes, so does that mean you live in Miami?  If not, that's better because maybe Luis could send you both pairs on memo and then you could try them on in the comfort of your own home and return the one you don't want.  I have done that in the past.  They have this program called a "consignment program" where you can select several pairs.  You have to give them your credit card, but of course they do not charge you until you buy... it's just for good measures.  You tell them which shoes you want, and then you send back the shoes you don't want using the same big box it came in.  They pay for shipping.  The last time I did that was two years ago (I was trying new styles and wanted to verify sizes, so they sent me like 5 pairs of different styles and sizes).  You could check and see if they still have this program, especially since your shoes are not on sale.  I kept trying all those shoes they shipped me and drove my husband nuts for two days asking which one I should get because I loved many of them!  Nice hubby. then said, pick your favorite two shoes and ship the rest back.  I think he did that so I wouldn't torture him anymore.
> 
> I also love Gomma's rubber heel.  That is what caught my eye... such a nice fashionable shoe with a comfy rubber heel.  The gray sounds beautiful and it will go with so many things.
> 
> Speaking of the chips sandal (I see you know your RV shoe names!), I love them.  Both those pairs I bought this spring, so if you like them, they are probably on sale by now.  The black patent buckle is not the standard silver color, but it is a very light rose gold.  You almost can't tell, but it is actually nice and pretty.  The beige color is new this season.  It also comes in pure white.   The patent chips also comes in yellow and red.  Thinking now... I am sure some of the season colors are on sale.
> 
> I will email you the Fall Look Book as soon as I get your ID.
> 
> Great chatting with you... and good luck!  Please let me know what you decided on.  I wish I lived near a RV store!


----------



## graycat5

willeyi said:


> These are gorgeous!   Are they the rubber flat bottoms or tiny heel?  They are beautiful.



Thanks, *willeyi*! They have leather soles and the very low, almost flat heel.


----------



## BigAkoya

HiromiT said:
			
		

> Hmm, I really should try the satin again. Maybe it was that particular pair that didn't feel right. My other bias against fabric linings is they're often found in "cheap" shoes. But I think RV's is silk satin?
> 
> I live in Canada where there is one high-end department store (similar to Saks or Neimans) and they carry a small selection of RV, mostly the pilgrims and a few of the gomma and chip styles. But they're always sold out quickly so I guess it means there are some discerning customers in my little town.  Coincidentally, my SA at that store loves RV and buys a couple of pairs each season.
> 
> Oh, the consignment program could be too dangerous -- it'd be so hard deciding which, if any, to send back! Haha, your hubby is so sweet and understanding. When I told mine that I was thinking of the gomma, he said "But why? You never wear your other ones."
> 
> Yes, the rubber sole is a plus. I always take my new shoes to the cobbler for resoling anyway because I'm so paranoid about slipping on leather soles.
> 
> Oh, rose gold is lovely! I'm putting the chip sandals on my wishlist for next summer as I've purchased too many pairs of sandals this year.
> 
> Again, many thanks!



Since you like chips sandals, here is another style.  It's on my wish list for next summer.  And the last photo I found is of Ines modeling this shoe.  I think it's so classic and simple.

Have a good night!


----------



## ms piggy

graycat5 said:


> My new-for-Fall RV flats:



These are gorgeous!


----------



## ms piggy

Suede slingback espadrilles.


----------



## graycat5

willeyi said:


> Since you like chips sandals, here is another style.  It's on my wish list for next summer.  And the last photo I found is of Ines modeling this shoe.  I think it's so classic and simple.
> 
> Have a good night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you - these are adorable!  Are they from the current season?


----------



## BigAkoya

Hi, yes, these are from the current season, all 3 colors.   There may be more colors though.


----------



## billbill

Thanks willeyi. Just got a mail from Luis with all flats that he got in my sizes. But he said they're not on sale. So any idea if sale is over or else? Thanks


----------



## poptarts

sjunky13 said:
			
		

> Love those poptarts! Can't wait to get a pair of buckle flats!



Thank you! Can't wait to see them from you soon 







			
				willeyi said:
			
		

> I have the exact same shoes, in multiple colors.  I think he square toe looks great with skinny pants and straight skirts.  Here are two pics to inspire you... And by the way, if you like anything you see, this is from the spring collection which many items are on sale now.  I can send you my SA info if you like.
> 
> Wear your shoes!   I love RV.  So fashionable and unique.



I am loving those totes! Any info on the size ? TIA!






			
				graycat5 said:
			
		

> My new-for-Fall RV flats:



I love those! Congratulations graycat5. May I ask where you got them if you are in the US? Thanks so much 





			
				authenticplease said:
			
		

> Gorgeous, Poptart!  You have done REALLY well this sale season
> 
> The tan with black heel in your photo on left is also on the sale rack at Jeffrey Atl. Call William at 4042379000



Thank you  I tried to behave this season but system kinda broke down... Lol.


----

Amazing bday gift from a very dear friend. I feel very blessed to have received such a wonderful gift


----------



## BigAkoya

billbill said:
			
		

> Thanks willeyi. Just got a mail from Luis with all flats that he got in my sizes. But he said they're not on sale. So any idea if sale is over or else? Thanks



Hi. Sale is still on, but probably not the styles you want.   Some of the classics I have never seen on sale, just the seasonal styles.


----------



## koalala

Do you girls know where could i get RV pump is lower price?? Since I am living in Hong Kong and the price of RV in Hong Kong is so high! Is it better for me to get RV from Europe? USA?


----------



## katerpas

Is anybody familiar with this site??? http://www.rogervivieren.com/ Are they authentic???? Or is it too good to be true??????
 In Greece there is only a very small selection  and I love RV shoes!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigAkoya

katerpas said:
			
		

> Is anybody familiar with this site??? http://www.rogervivieren.com/ Are they authentic???? Or is it too good to be true??????
> In Greece there is only a very small selection  and I love RV shoes!!!!!!!!



I think you will find several references on the internet this is a fake site that makes replicas.  RV has their own online site and they do sell online, but it is more their seasonal items.  They call it the e-boutique.


----------



## pommerogue

koalala said:
			
		

> Do you girls know where could i get RV pump is lower price?? Since I am living in Hong Kong and the price of RV in Hong Kong is so high! Is it better for me to get RV from Europe? USA?



I have better luck to purchase cheaper RV pumps in the States than in HK, found a few pairs at NM last call at very low price. You may wanna check out some online boutiques that carry RV, you maybe able to find some deal.


----------



## HiromiT

It's so nice to come back after a few days and see these wonderful pics. Ines looks amazing, as always. Thanks for sharing, ladies! 

*poptarts* -- what a sweet friend you have. And happy belated birthday! 



willeyi said:


> Since you like chips sandals, here is another style.  It's on my wish list for next summer.  And the last photo I found is of Ines modeling this shoe.  I think it's so classic and simple.





ms piggy said:


> Suede slingback espadrilles.





poptarts said:


> Amazing bday gift from a very dear friend. I feel very blessed to have received such a wonderful gift


----------



## HiromiT

I just bought these from the Bal Harbour store (pics are from them)! They're being shipped to me next month. So excited!!!


----------



## poptarts

HiromiT said:


> It's so nice to come back after a few days and see these wonderful pics. Ines looks amazing, as always. Thanks for sharing, ladies!
> 
> *poptarts* -- what a sweet friend you have. And happy belated birthday!



Thank you *HiromiT*


----------



## BigAkoya

HiromiT said:
			
		

> I just bought these from the Bal Harbour store (pics are from them)! They're being shipped to me next month. So excited!!!



These are absolutely gorgeous!   I have not seen black leather with a black buckle.  Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## pommerogue

HiromiT said:
			
		

> I just bought these from the Bal Harbour store (pics are from them)! They're being shipped to me next month. So excited!!!



Oh they are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## katerpas

thankyou willeyi, I thought so too.


----------



## koalala

Is 65mm and 85 mm comfortable?? Im finding a pair of comfy pumps to invest in!!


----------



## ms piggy

poptarts said:


> Amazing bday gift from a very dear friend. I feel very blessed to have received such a wonderful gift
> 
> View attachment 1777944



Happy belated birthday! We are twins on the flats. I'm still kicking myself for passing on the tan Belle de Nuit at full price, you're lucky to have gotten at the sale. 




HiromiT said:


> I just bought these from the Bal Harbour store (pics are from them)! They're being shipped to me next month. So excited!!!



I have the patent version of the flats, they are great!


Here are some pics of my RVs. I'm a big fan and I hope RV doesn't become overly popular. As it is, they are rather limited and hard to find as they have so few stores.


----------



## ms piggy

koalala said:


> Is 65mm and 85 mm comfortable?? Im finding a pair of comfy pumps to invest in!!



I find them comfy, understated and very classy!


----------



## ms piggy

Not your everyday shoes but these are STUNNING!! The fleur-de-lys motif is very pretty.

-------------------------------------------

_*Roger Vivier has collaborated with the East India Company on 'A Queen Forever', a 55-carat diamond-encrusted shoe formed featuring a fleur-de-lys constellation of an eye-watering 3,500 brilliant-cut flat diamonds*

The phrase &#8216;fit for a queen' is bandied around with little restraint these days, but as far as footwear goes, Roger Vivier&#8217;s recent creation, debuted at the 'Brilliant' exhibition in this year&#8217;s Masterpiece London art, antiques and design fair, is the real deal.

Meet &#8216;A Queen Forever&#8217;, a 55-carat diamond-encrusted pair of shoes created by creative director Bruno Frisoni in celebration of the Queen&#8217;s diamond jubilee. The shoes themselves are nicely cobbled into royal history, as Roger Vivier, bringer of the era-defining stiletto to the women's fashion arena in 1954, was the very person who designed the shoes Elizabeth II wore for her 1953 coronation.

Back then, the pair appeared in golden kidskin leather and embellished with a ruby-inlaid heel and upper pattern ,which echoed the fleur-de-lys motif on the St Edward and Imperial State crowns. Now Frisoni's 21st century version, hand-crafted by Roger Vivier Maison in close collaboration with The East India Company, is a towering strappy black satin number - a modern personification of the royal classic, with its startling plummage of black feathers.

The fleur-de-lys motif, very much the pièce de résistance in the whole ensemble, is made of an eye-watering constellation of 3,500 brilliant-cut flat diamonds. Remarkably, the sandal's couture construction saw each stone being individually affixed to the shoe's upper with silk threads before the whole pattern was reinforced, rather than assembled together on a separate upper, and then attached to the sole.

The brand was first invited by exhibition curator and jewellery writer Carol Woolton to take part in the innovative 'Brilliant' exhibition in March - a not altogether easy deadline of three months, given a project of this undertaking. Not surprisingly, 17 artisans over at The East India Company - itself connected to both diamonds and royalty (most famously for mining and subsequently presenting the legendary Koh-I-Noor diamond to Queen Victoria in 1877) -  worked flat out to create the diamond setting of Frisoni's vision.

Says Woolton: &#8216;Increasingly bags and shoes are becoming the new jewels, with designs highlighted by flashes of &#8220;costume&#8221; crystal butterflies, coral rosettes or silver stars, but Bruno Frisoni has used the &#8220;couture&#8221; embellishment, the diamond, to create a glittering jewel for the foot.'_

Credit : http://www.wallpaper.com/fashion/a-queen-forever-shoes-by-roger-vivier/5914#65925


----------



## BigAkoya

koalala said:
			
		

> Is 65mm and 85 mm comfortable?? Im finding a pair of comfy pumps to invest in!!



85mm are great.  I can walk all day.  If you want togo lower, they make a 70mm in the classic comma heel shape and it is super super comfy.

Also, the square toe 45mm is really gorgeous and comfy at the same time for a slightly different look.

Your RVs are gorgeous!


----------



## kett

ms piggy said:


> Not your everyday shoes but these are STUNNING!! The fleur-de-lys motif is very pretty.



They've done the Fleur de Lys queen shoe in a few different colorways and varieties and I just adore them! They did a paillettes version with black paillettes that I ALMOST pulled the trigger on and then got a pair of CL's instead and I regret it every day.


----------



## koalala

willeyi said:
			
		

> 85mm are great.  I can walk all day.  If you want togo lower, they make a 70mm in the classic comma heel shape and it is super super comfy.
> 
> Also, the square toe 45mm is really gorgeous and comfy at the same time for a slightly different look.
> 
> Your RVs are gorgeous!



Thanks willeyi for the suggestion! Coz i am thinking to buy a pair of pumps at luisaviaroma.... Its way cheaper than hong kong!!!


----------



## koalala

ms piggy said:
			
		

> Happy belated birthday! We are twins on the flats. I'm still kicking myself for passing on the tan Belle de Nuit at full price, you're lucky to have gotten at the sale.
> 
> I have the patent version of the flats, they are great!
> 
> Here are some pics of my RVs. I'm a big fan and I hope RV doesn't become overly popular. As it is, they are rather limited and hard to find as they have so few stores.



Ms piggy! I love ur RV collection!!! Stunning!!!


----------



## HiromiT

Thank you!  I know black on black is such a "safe" combo but I couldn't resist the calf leather. 



willeyi said:


> These are absolutely gorgeous!   I have not seen black leather with a black buckle.  Beautiful!  Congrats!





pommerogue said:


> Oh they are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## HiromiT

*ms piggy* - you have  such a beautiful collection! My wishlist just got longer after seeing your pics. 

How comfy are the Chip flats? Does the buckle ever rub against the top of your foot when you walk? I guess it all depends on one's gait...



ms piggy said:


> Happy belated birthday! We are twins on the flats. I'm still kicking myself for passing on the tan Belle de Nuit at full price, you're lucky to have gotten at the sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the patent version of the flats, they are great!
> 
> 
> Here are some pics of my RVs. I'm a big fan and I hope RV doesn't become overly popular. As it is, they are rather limited and hard to find as they have so few stores.


----------



## Lolali

Hi ladies, i scored these RVs from recent saks sale. I really like them and they are very comfortable but i am not sure if i can get a lot of wear out of them. I got them at 70% off but the regular price is 1600! do you think it's justifiable to keep them? if so what are the outfit suggestions you have to go with these pumps? TIA!


----------



## poptarts

ms piggy said:


> Happy belated birthday! We are twins on the flats. I'm still kicking myself for passing on the tan Belle de Nuit at full price, you're lucky to have gotten at the sale.
> 
> I have the patent version of the flats, they are great!
> 
> 
> Here are some pics of my RVs. I'm a big fan and I hope RV doesn't become overly popular. As it is, they are rather limited and hard to find as they have so few stores.



Thank you flats twin  I got mine from BG and there were quite a few pairs. Maybe give them a call if you're in the states? It's not as mainstream as other brands so there might be some left.  

I love your RVs!! I really wanted the snakeskin but at last, my sizes were not available. It's so gorgeous I feel the same in regard to hoping RV won't become a mainstream brand here in the US. 





ms piggy said:


> Not your everyday shoes but these are STUNNING!! The fleur-de-lys motif is very pretty.
> 
> _*Roger Vivier has collaborated with the East India Company on 'A Queen Forever', a 55-carat diamond-encrusted shoe formed featuring a fleur-de-lys constellation of an eye-watering 3,500 brilliant-cut flat diamonds*
> _


_

Oh how gorgeous! WOW.






Lolali said:



			Hi ladies, i scored these RVs from recent saks sale. I really like them and they are very comfortable but i am not sure if i can get a lot of wear out of them. I got them at 70% off but the regular price is 1600! do you think it's justifiable to keep them? if so what are the outfit suggestions you have to go with these pumps? TIA!
		
Click to expand...


I think the price point is great for an exotic pair. They might not be as versatile as something more subtle/simple, but I personally think they're fierce and super fun! They're perfect with jeans + any top IMHO. If you're thinking about pairing it with dresses, I would think a dress with any of the colors on the shoe would be lovely. Congratulations on your new RVs, it's very beautiful. _


----------



## Flyboy2

Lolali said:


> Hi ladies, i scored these RVs from recent saks sale. I really like them and they are very comfortable but i am not sure if i can get a lot of wear out of them. I got them at 70% off but the regular price is 1600! do you think it's justifiable to keep them? if so what are the outfit suggestions you have to go with these pumps? TIA!



I have a BCBG sort of like this although mine is just leather, you could wear almost anything from jeans to white to even black with these, what I do is pick a color out of the shoe and go with that have a lot of fun with them as they are sharp


----------



## Lolali

thanks poptarts and flyboy2 for the suggestions! i'll go through my wardrobe to figure out what might work with them!


----------



## Flyboy2

Lolali said:


> thanks poptarts and flyboy2 for the suggestions! i'll go through my wardrobe to figure out what might work with them!



Your welcome, even beige or tan would also work with them just put a top with a color from the shoe on


----------



## ms piggy

kett said:


> They've done the Fleur de Lys queen shoe in a few different colorways and varieties and I just adore them! They did a paillettes version with black paillettes that I ALMOST pulled the trigger on and then got a pair of CL's instead and I regret it every day.



It must have been so beautiful the pair you saw, *kett*. I know what you mean about the pair that got away, I have quite a few of those.




koalala said:


> Ms piggy! I love ur RV collection!!! Stunning!!!



Thank you *koalala*. I hope to add more. 




HiromiT said:


> *ms piggy* - you have  such a beautiful collection! My wishlist just got longer after seeing your pics.
> 
> How comfy are the Chip flats? Does the buckle ever rub against the top of your foot when you walk? I guess it all depends on one's gait...



*HirmoiT*, my wishlist is neverending too. Re the Chip flats, the buckles don't rub on my feet, the cut of the flats are great. The leather is soft too, so they are comfy. I only wished I bought the champagne gold pair as well (it was so hard to decide I should have just bought both!)




Lolali said:


> Hi ladies, i scored these RVs from recent saks sale. I really like them and they are very comfortable but i am not sure if i can get a lot of wear out of them. I got them at 70% off but the regular price is 1600! do you think it's justifiable to keep them? if so what are the outfit suggestions you have to go with these pumps? TIA!



These are wicked and yet classy, *Lolali*. The ladies here have given great suggestions. I see them simply with great pair of jeans and a pretty top. Because of the mix of colours and python material, keep your outfit lines simple/clean so as not to fight for attention. 




poptarts said:


> Thank you flats twin  I got mine from BG and there were quite a few pairs. Maybe give them a call if you're in the states? It's not as mainstream as other brands so there might be some left.
> 
> I love your RVs!! I really wanted the snakeskin but at last, my sizes were not available. It's so gorgeous I feel the same in regard to hoping RV won't become a mainstream brand here in the US.



Thanks for the tip, *poptarts*. It might be too late now for the tan pair, oh well, better for my bank account, lol. Hope to see more RV from you.


----------



## ms piggy

This Belle de Nuit started my RV love. They have been my workhorse pumps for 4 years now and still going strong!


----------



## HiromiT

Oh, those are stunning and what a great price! Lucky you. 

I think you could pair them with a black or ivory dress, plus accessories (cuff bracelet, necklace, or clutch) in one of the colors on the shoes. The shoes would be your statement piece!



Lolali said:


> Hi ladies, i scored these RVs from recent saks sale. I really like them and they are very comfortable but i am not sure if i can get a lot of wear out of them. I got them at 70% off but the regular price is 1600! do you think it's justifiable to keep them? if so what are the outfit suggestions you have to go with these pumps? TIA!


----------



## HiromiT

Ah, good to know they're comfy. I must try them one day.

Just FYI, Bal Harbour has the closed-toe version in gold. 



ms piggy said:


> *HirmoiT*, my wishlist is neverending too. Re the Chip flats, the buckles don't rub on my feet, the cut of the flats are great. The leather is soft too, so they are comfy. I only wished I bought the champagne gold pair as well (it was so hard to decide I should have just bought both!)


----------



## HiromiT

Need sizing help please! For those of you who have the Gommettes, did you go down 1/2 a size from your normal RV size? I wear a 37 in the Belle Vivier (aka Pilgrim) but was told that the Gommettes are "roomy" and someone even suggested going down 1/2 a size.

Stupid me, I didn't try on them properly when I had the chance (just slipped one foot in for a split second but didn't walk around in them), so I have no idea. 

I've already bought the Gommettes but they haven't shipped, so hopefully I can still change the size. It would be a huge pain to have to return them. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ms piggy

HiromiT said:


> Ah, good to know they're comfy. I must try them one day.
> 
> Just FYI, Bal Harbour has the closed-toe version in gold.



Thanks for the heads up and pic. They are gorgeous but I'll try to be good! 




HiromiT said:


> Need sizing help please! For those of you who have the Gommettes, did you go down 1/2 a size from your normal RV size? I wear a 37 in the Belle Vivier (aka Pilgrim) but was told that the Gommettes are "roomy" and someone even suggested going down 1/2 a size.
> 
> Stupid me, I didn't try on them properly when I had the chance (just slipped one foot in for a split second but didn't walk around in them), so I have no idea.
> 
> I've already bought the Gommettes but they haven't shipped, so hopefully I can still change the size. It would be a huge pain to have to return them.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I took them in my regular RV size as I have wide feet and I find them comfy. I have come to relaised that I could probably go up half a size for the Belles in heels esp in patent. 

What size do you wear in other brands like CL or YSL?


----------



## HiromiT

Thanks for your feedback, ms piggy. Hmm, I'm usually a 38 or 38.5 in CLs (but CLs are quite inconsistent) and I don't have YSL shoes. In Prada and Tods, I'm 37. In Lanvin, I'm 37.5.

So, the Gommettes aren't longer in length? I guess that would be my biggest concern -- if they're too big lengthwise. If they're a bit wide, I could add a half insole.



ms piggy said:


> Thanks for the heads up and pic. They are gorgeous but I'll try to be good!
> 
> 
> I took them in my regular RV size as I have wide feet and I find them comfy. I have come to relaised that I could probably go up half a size for the Belles in heels esp in patent.
> 
> What size do you wear in other brands like CL or YSL?


----------



## ms piggy

HiromiT said:


> Thanks for your feedback, ms piggy. Hmm, I'm usually a 38 or 38.5 in CLs (but CLs are quite inconsistent) and I don't have YSL shoes. In Prada and Tods, I'm 37. In Lanvin, I'm 37.5.
> 
> So, the Gommettes aren't longer in length? I guess that would be my biggest concern -- if they're too big lengthwise. If they're a bit wide, I could add a half insole.



I don't find the length any much longer. I'm a 38 in CL, 37.5 in Tod's and Prada, 38 in Lanvin flats. Hope that helps.


----------



## HiromiT

Sounds like you're 1/2 size bigger than me in some brands, so what size do you take in RV? Thanks again!



ms piggy said:


> I don't find the length any much longer. I'm a 38 in CL, 37.5 in Tod's and Prada, 38 in Lanvin flats. Hope that helps.


----------



## ms piggy

HiromiT said:


> Sounds like you're 1/2 size bigger than me in some brands, so what size do you take in RV? Thanks again!



I'm a 37.


----------



## HiromiT

Yikes, maybe I should go down to a 36.5? Oh dear...

OK, thanks!



ms piggy said:


> I'm a 37.


----------



## audreylita

Wow, just found this thread!  So glad it's here.  I'll be posting pics of my babies soon.  Is there a thread for RV bags?  If not, then I will have to start one.


----------



## Belle.

Bump!

Any new purchases lurking out there?


----------



## late.in.da.game

Lolali said:


> Hi ladies, i scored these RVs from recent saks sale. I really like them and they are very comfortable but i am not sure if i can get a lot of wear out of them. I got them at 70% off but the regular price is 1600! do you think it's justifiable to keep them? if so what are the outfit suggestions you have to go with these pumps? TIA!


So many possibilities. You can wear them with neutral color top and jeans and then accessorizing it with whatever colors you have in the shoe. There are multiple colors...great for the summer


----------



## sldsd

does anyone know i could purchase roger vivier (bags and shoes)online except luisaviaroma?


----------



## layd3k

sldsd said:
			
		

> does anyone know i could purchase roger vivier (bags and shoes)online except luisaviaroma?



Mytheresa.com


----------



## billbill

colette.fr


----------



## BigAkoya

Hi everyone,
This is the new Buckle Print line.


----------



## Belle.

^not keen on the bag but do like the shoes! thanks so much for posting the eye candy!


----------



## poptarts

The little bag is quite charming. Thanks for the pics willeyi!


----------



## bp26

OMG, just found this thread.  I am a recent fan of RV.  Wandered into their mini boutique at the Neimans in bev hills this am.  Am in love w the lower heels, esp a navy metallic pair w same coloring on the buckle.  Priced $595.  Just had to share...going to add it to my wish list!


----------



## BigAkoya

Hi everyone... Some fall shoes.  My SA says this is just a small selection.  You can email him if you want him to send you pics of other new styles you may be interested in.  He is Luis at the RV in Bal Harbour.  Great SA and will send you lots of pics.  Kindly tell him Ms Willey referred you.  His ID is l.guimaraes@rogervivier.com


----------



## michelle1231

which store in nyc carry roger vivier? i know saks does, what about bg?


----------



## BigAkoya

michelle1231 said:
			
		

> which store in nyc carry roger vivier? i know saks does, what about bg?



Yes, but only limited styles and mostly classics like Saks.  There is a RV boutique on Madison Ave, at 65th street.


----------



## HiromiT

Ohh, love the new styles! Thanks for sharing/enabling *willeyi* 

Are you getting the navy patent/suede pumps with thicker heels?



willeyi said:


> Hi everyone... Some fall shoes.  My SA says this is just a small selection.  You can email him if you want him to send you pics of other new styles you may be interested in.  He is Luis at the RV in Bal Harbour.  Great SA and will send you lots of pics.  Kindly tell him Ms Willey referred you.  His ID is l.guimaraes@rogervivier.com[/email


----------



## BigAkoya

HiromiT said:
			
		

> Ohh, love the new styles! Thanks for sharing/enabling willeyi
> 
> Are you getting the navy patent/suede pumps with thicker heels?



Hi!  Yes, I am getting those.  Can't wait!  I may. It some boots too... The new styles just arrived!  

Read on for more pics!  I will be doing a post now with more eye candy.  I love fall.  How do you like your flats?  Those are really pretty!


----------



## BigAkoya

Hi everyone... Fall boots.  Luis at RV at Bal Harbour has them.


----------



## BigAkoya

More from Luis...


----------



## audreylita

michelle1231 said:


> which store in nyc carry roger vivier? i know saks does, what about bg?



Yes Bergdorfs does have Vivier shoes and it's a decent selection.  The RV boutique on Madison is not that far away and I've found their merchandise to be different enough to warrant a trip there as well. Of course, they also have the handbags and wallets which BG has sadly not had in awhile.


----------



## HiromiT

Why oh why did I have to look?  The boots are seriously gorgeous! Love the buckle detail. I'm coveting the flat leather riding boot so badly but...must...resist.

Which boots are you considering?

I'm getting my flats shipped soon so I'll get them later this month, just in time for fall. Yay!



willeyi said:


> Hi!  Yes, I am getting those.  Can't wait!  I may. It some boots too... The new styles just arrived!
> 
> Read on for more pics!  I will be doing a post now with more eye candy.  I love fall.  How do you like your flats?  Those are really pretty!


----------



## BigAkoya

HiromiT said:


> Why oh why did I have to look?  The boots are seriously gorgeous! Love the buckle detail. I'm coveting the flat leather riding boot so badly but...must...resist.
> 
> Which boots are you considering?
> 
> I'm getting my flats shipped soon so I'll get them later this month, just in time for fall. Yay!


 
Yes, that is the boot I am looking at too.  The flat riding boot, not the one with the heel, but the flat one.  I already have the short bootie with the silver buckle and low heel (second picture) so I am looking for a riding boot with the buckle style.  I love the buckle style.  My husband calls them my "pilgrim" shoes... as in "Is that another pair of pilgrim shoes".  Cute name.  

I am sure you will love your flats!


----------



## layd3k

I am thinking of getting the patent gommette flats. I have a very wide foot and was wondering if RV patent stretches at all. I wear my usual EU sizing in his shoes which fit length wise, but I still need the sock trick to stretch them out comfortably width wise. So I guess my question is whether or not RV patent stretches out relatively easy, or is it very stiff?


----------



## layd3k

HiromiT said:
			
		

> I just bought these from the Bal Harbour store (pics are from them)! They're being shipped to me next month. So excited!!!


 Just a quick question! I am also interested in ordering a pair from Luis in bal harbor but I am nervous about the important fees to Canada! 
I take it from your earlier posts that you live in Canada and was wondering if you have recieved your shoes yet and if you were charged a lot for duty and taxes? As well, what courier does he ship it with? Thank you so much!! I  nervous if I take the plunge I will get a scary customs bill when they arrive!


----------



## BigAkoya

layd3k said:
			
		

> I am thinking of getting the patent gommette flats. I have a very wide foot and was wondering if RV patent stretches at all. I wear my usual EU sizing in his shoes which fit length wise, but I still need the sock trick to stretch them out comfortably width wise. So I guess my question is whether or not RV patent stretches out relatively easy, or is it very stiff?



Hmmm.. Good question and I had to think about it.  I own Chanel patent ballets and also RV patent ballets.  I would say this... In general patent doesn't stretch out as much as my leather ones.  But...the RV patents stretch out more than my Chanels.  And the RV patents definitely stretch out, at least to me they do.  

I hope that helps.


----------



## BigAkoya

Hi Ladies... More fall shoes from Luis!  Again, these are just samples of the fall line.
 You can email him for pics of other designs you want, especially the classics like Belle and Gomma.

I hope everyone is enjoying the pics as much as I am.


----------



## BigAkoya

By the way, the bags hanging in the background are the new Prismick bags.. Thinking of getting one as they are really pretty... Elegant.


----------



## sldsd

So many suedes in this fall/winter season!


----------



## layd3k

willeyi said:
			
		

> Hmmm.. Good question and I had to think about it.  I own Chanel patent ballets and also RV patent ballets.  I would say this... In general patent doesn't stretch out as much as my leather ones.  But...the RV patents stretch out more than my Chanels.  And the RV patents definitely stretch out, at least to me they do.
> 
> I hope that helps.



Thanks So much for your quick response!  BTW thanks for posting all of the pics from Luis, he truly is a lovely SA.


----------



## poptarts

willeyi said:


> Yes, that is the boot I am looking at too.  The flat riding boot, not the one with the heel, but the flat one.  I already have the short bootie with the silver buckle and low heel (second picture) so I am looking for a riding boot with the buckle style.  I love the buckle style.  My husband calls them my "pilgrim" shoes... as in "Is that another pair of pilgrim shoes".  Cute name.
> 
> I am sure you will love your flats!



Thanks for all the eye candy willeyi! Since you mentioned you have the short bootie with silver buckle (I really love that shoe), may I ask how they fit? I'm a little all over the place with RV, 39.5/40 in flats; and 40.5/41 in heels, but I have slightly wider feet with a high arch, should I go up to a 40.5/41 in these as they look a bit narrow? TIA 





layd3k said:


> I am thinking of getting the patent gommette flats. I have a very wide foot and was wondering if RV patent stretches at all. I wear my usual EU sizing in his shoes which fit length wise, but I still need the sock trick to stretch them out comfortably width wise. So I guess my question is whether or not RV patent stretches out relatively easy, or is it very stiff?



As previously mentioned. I also have wider feet and my patent pair stretched just a little bit. They're still comfortable shoes, but I can't shop (6+ hours) in them like I can with my suede ones.


----------



## HiromiT

Hi, i'm getting the shoes shipped to a parcel service in the US and picking them up during an overnight trip. From my experience, shoes seem to raise a red flag for canada customs...I get charged duty and HST every time i have shoes sent to canada. So annoying. Last time, i paid 35% in duty/HST for a pair of sale Lanvin flats!! Grrrr

The 24 hr exemption won't cover the shoes but i'm travelling with 2 family members, so hopefully the border guy will ask for a family total.  If not, I'll have to pay dearly. 

I certainly hope you'll be luckier than me but is it possible for you to ship to a US parcel service instead? The border people seem to be more lenient with cross-border shopping and often let people go even if they buy way over their limit.

Which shoes are you thinking of getting? 



layd3k said:


> Just a quick question! I am also interested in ordering a pair from Luis in bal harbor but I am nervous about the important fees to Canada!
> I take it from your earlier posts that you live in Canada and was wondering if you have recieved your shoes yet and if you were charged a lot for duty and taxes? As well, what courier does he ship it with? Thank you so much!! I  nervous if I take the plunge I will get a scary customs bill when they arrive!


----------



## layd3k

HiromiT said:
			
		

> Hi, i'm getting the shoes shipped to a parcel service in the US and picking them up during an overnight trip. From my experience, shoes seem to raise a red flag for canada customs...I get charged duty and HST every time i have shoes sent to canada. So annoying. Last time, i paid 35% in duty/HST for a pair of sale Lanvin flats!! Grrrr
> 
> The 24 hr exemption won't cover the shoes but i'm travelling with 2 family members, so hopefully the border guy will ask for a family total.  If not, I'll have to pay dearly.
> 
> I certainly hope you'll be luckier than me but is it possible for you to ship to a US parcel service instead? The border people seem to be more lenient with cross-border shopping and often let people go even if they buy way over their limit.
> 
> Which shoes are you thinking of getting?



I really wanted the chips flats in black patent. I am unable to ship it to a US parcel service. I was once stopped crossing the border at Buffalo and because my friend and I under declared we were charged a lot in taxes and duty. They were also all quite rude at the border and laughing and mocking us. So I have no plans to ever drive over the border and declare goods again! 

But all the best to you! I wish you lots of luck so that you are not charged ridiculous amounts of duty and taxes!


----------



## HiromiT

Oh, I'm so sorry about your bad experience at the border! Some of my friends had similar experiences (one of them cried after being interrogated when she returned from her honeymoon with a new LV bag), so I'm really paranoid and declare the full amount.

Are you close to Holts on Bloor? They carry RVs too but not sure if they have the chips flats. Holt's RV prices are surprisingly reasonable -- my gommette flats are US475 but C495 at Holts. The reason I ordered mine from Bal Harbour is because they have the calf leather version. 

I have a lovely shoe SA at Holts Van, so I can ask her if they ordered the chips flats in black patent. Will let you know.



layd3k said:


> I really wanted the chips flats in black patent. I am unable to ship it to a US parcel service. I was once stopped crossing the border at Buffalo and because my friend and I under declared we were charged a lot in taxes and duty. They were also all quite rude at the border and laughing and mocking us. So I have no plans to ever drive over the border and declare goods again!
> 
> But all the best to you! I wish you lots of luck so that you are not charged ridiculous amounts of duty and taxes!


----------



## HiromiT

I love love the Prismick bags! They are such an elegant and unique design. I've been drooling at the handbag pics you posted a while back. Please do get one and let me live vicariously through you. 



willeyi said:


> By the way, the bags hanging in the background are the new Prismick bags.. Thinking of getting one as they are really pretty... Elegant.


----------



## layd3k

HiromiT said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry about your bad experience at the border! Some of my friends had similar experiences (one of them cried after being interrogated when she returned from her honeymoon with a new LV bag), so I'm really paranoid and declare the full amount.
> 
> Are you close to Holts on Bloor? They carry RVs too but not sure if they have the chips flats. Holt's RV prices are surprisingly reasonable -- my gommette flats are US475 but C495 at Holts. The reason I ordered mine from Bal Harbour is because they have the calf leather version.
> 
> I have a lovely shoe SA at Holts Van, so I can ask her if they ordered the chips flats in black patent. Will let you know.


 
I do live in Toronto and have been to Bloor St Holts, but I am a size 42 and they dont carry up to that size.  So I am sure Vancouver won't, as well. So I am stuck with LVR, MyTheresa and Luis. LOL Luis from Bal Harbour has an amazing selection in my size, but it really bothers me when I pay the government the ridiculous amount of taxes and duty. 

I am thinking of getting the gommette flats you bought from BH in all patent from LVR (luisaviaroma.) They equal out to 481.00 Canadian which a is a good deal because they include all taxes and duties in the sale price! However, my ultimate pair would be the chip flats in every single colour!! LOL


----------



## HiromiT

Ah, I see.. what a shame that Holts doesn't have the full range of sizes. 

LVR's price is amazing if they include taxes and duties! Even with shipping, it shouldn't be too bad. At least no surprises at the door and it sounds like their rate of duty is way lower than what Canada Customs charges.

But yes, BH has wonderful selection and customer service. It sounds like if you become a regular customer, you are privvy to their private sales. I spoke to an SA who said they have private sales twice a year on seasonal colours. You could work your way to getting the chips in every colour! 

Good luck with your search for the chips! Post pics if you get them. 



layd3k said:


> I do live in Toronto and have been to Bloor St Holts, but I am a size 42 and they dont carry up to that size.  So I am sure Vancouver won't, as well. So I am stuck with LVR, MyTheresa and Luis. LOL Luis from Bal Harbour has an amazing selection in my size, but it really bothers me when I pay the government the ridiculous amount of taxes and duty.
> 
> I am thinking of getting the gommette flats you bought from BH in all patent from LVR (luisaviaroma.) They equal out to 481.00 Canadian which a is a good deal because they include all taxes and duties in the sale price! However, my ultimate pair would be the chip flats in every single colour!! LOL


----------



## Julide

poptarts said:


> Thanks for all the eye candy willeyi! Since you mentioned you have the short bootie with silver buckle (I really love that shoe), may I ask how they fit? I'm a little all over the place with RV, 39.5/40 in flats; and 40.5/41 in heels, but I have slightly wider feet with a high arch, should I go up to a 40.5/41 in these as they look a bit narrow? TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As previously mentioned. I also have wider feet and my patent pair stretched just a little bit. They're still comfortable shoes, but I can't shop (6+ hours) in them like I can with my suede ones.



*Poptarts*Off topic, but as you have wider feet I would love to hear about your favorite designers. I have wide feet too and to top it off one foot is wider than the other (broke my toe a few years back) Any direction in designer footwear would be lovely!!


----------



## Julide

To add to this thread. My one and only pair of RV. Not that I wouldn't mind more, but it has been hard to find my size...BTW the heels are very short under 3".


----------



## BigAkoya

HiromiT said:


> I love love the Prismick bags! They are such an elegant and unique design. I've been drooling at the handbag pics you posted a while back. Please do get one and let me live vicariously through you.


 
I love them.  But, I have been bad... recently bought several Chanel bags, so I am on a self-imposed handbag ban for a while.   

I hope someone buys a Prismick and does modelling shots.  Or maybe not, as I would be tempted again!


----------



## BigAkoya

poptarts said:


> Thanks for all the eye candy willeyi! Since you mentioned you have the short bootie with silver buckle (I really love that shoe), may I ask how they fit? I'm a little all over the place with RV, 39.5/40 in flats; and 40.5/41 in heels, but I have slightly wider feet with a high arch, should I go up to a 40.5/41 in these as they look a bit narrow? TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As previously mentioned. I also have wider feet and my patent pair stretched just a little bit. They're still comfortable shoes, but I can't shop (6+ hours) in them like I can with my suede ones.


 

Hi, Yes... I really love that bootie too.  They fit me true to size, but in general, I prefer to buy ballet flats and boots a little on the large size.  The reason being the flats I am going to be walking around all day and I like the slightly loose feel that isn't so binding.  And the bootie, since it is winter, I like a loose bootie and especially if I wear socks.  I guess what I'm trying to say is I like to wiggles my toes in my shoes!  

That said, the bootie does fit true to size.  There is an elastic that stretches so you slip the bootie on.  If you are all over the place, I would recommend getting the larger size.  In my opinion, it never hurts to have a larger boot.  But I hate a tight boot.  I have bought tight boots before and I end up not wearing them because they are not comfy. 

Oh oh oh... an idea... have Luis send you both sizes.  I did that with a new style I had never worn before and I wanted to be sure.  They have this program where he will send you several shoes.   You just give him your credit card for good faith, but he does not charge you.  Then, you choose the shoe(s) you want and ship the rest back in the same box.  Shipping is free both ways.  I did that two times.  The first time, I had them ship me 5 pairs (yea... a bit greedy, but I wasn't sure on sizes or color).  The second time, I had them ship me 2 pairs.  You can ask if that is still an option.  That way, you know for sure.  And they give you a shipping label to ship it back.  It's very easy.  

Good luck and I hope this helped.


----------



## BigAkoya

Julide said:


> To add to this thread. My one and only pair of RV. Not that I wouldn't mind more, but it has been hard to find my size...BTW the heels are very short under 3".


 
These are very pretty.  They must be the 65mm heel which is a great height.  Lovely shoes!


----------



## BigAkoya

Off topic... about Wide-Feet...  

The brands I like are Roger Vivier ofcourse, and Chanel.  Chanel shoes fit my feet great.  A popular brand I do not like is Christian Louboutin.  I have two pairs of pumps and one wedge.  All 3 are NOT comfortable.  They are very narrow and the toe part is narrow as well which squishes my feet.  I have vowed to never buy CLs again, no matter how fashionable.  

I would like to post two Chanel pumps I think you ladies would love.  They are super comfy.  But this is a RV thread... would that be bad?   Am I going to get shot by the Purse Forum police?


----------



## Julide

willeyi said:


> These are very pretty.  They must be the 65mm heel which is a great height.  Lovely shoes!



Thank you!65mm no wonder I wear them so much! Very easy to walk in! 



willeyi said:


> Off topic... about Wide-Feet...
> 
> The brands I like are Roger Vivier ofcourse, and Chanel.  Chanel shoes fit my feet great.  A popular brand I do not like is Christian Louboutin.  I have two pairs of pumps and one wedge.  All 3 are NOT comfortable.  They are very narrow and the toe part is narrow as well which squishes my feet.  I have vowed to never buy CLs again, no matter how fashionable.
> 
> I would like to post two Chanel pumps I think you ladies would love.  They are super comfy.  But this is a RV thread... would that be bad?   Am I going to get shot by the Purse Forum police?



As the person who started the off topic question, of course I am going to say......YES!! I would love pics!But that is my opinion.


----------



## BigAkoya

Ok... Julide made me do it....
Off topic... Chanel shoes.
So if I get put into jail and get banned from the Purse Gorum, it was a pleasure cheating with all of you RV lovers.

Here is my favorite Chanel pump.  It comes in two height variations as seen in the two pics below and also different color combos.  Great for wide feet people and also for folks with skinny heels.  I love them.  These are the pics of the pumps I actually bought and wear and they are super comfy.

The off white is a 85mm heel bit it's hard to tell in the stock photo from my SA.

The beige I have in both the lower chunky heel and the higher 85mm height.


----------



## Julide

willeyi said:


> Ok... Julide made me do it....
> Off topic... Chanel shoes.
> So if I get put into jail and get banned from the Purse Gorum, it was a pleasure cheating with all of you RV lovers.
> 
> Here is my favorite Chanel pump.  It comes in two height variations as seen in the two pics below and also different color combos.  Great for wide feet people and also for folks with skinny heels.  I love them.  These are the pics of the pumps I actually bought and wear and they are super comfy.
> 
> The off white is a 85mm heel bit it's hard to tell in the stock photo from my SA.
> 
> The beige I have in both the lower chunky heel and the higher 85mm height.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1829182
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1829184



Don't worry if you are thrown in the clink...I will sneak you RV and now some Chanels too!!
*Willeyi*Thank you for sharing these shoes as I have wide feet and a narrow heel, a nightmare to find shoes!


----------



## ms piggy

In general, Asians have wider feet. Hence, in Asian countries, Chanel, Salvatore Ferragamo bring in shoes with wider cut like C cut for Chanel (vs B in Europe/USA) and D cut for SF (vs C in Europe/USA). I understand in the US only Hawaii brings in the wider cuts in the whole of US. Such wider cuts make a whole of of difference in comfort.


----------



## Julide

ms piggy said:


> In general, Asians have wider feet. Hence, in Asian countries, Chanel, Salvatore Ferragamo bring in shoes with wider cut like C cut for Chanel (vs B in Europe/USA) and D cut for SF (vs C in Europe/USA). I understand in the US only Hawaii brings in the wider cuts in the whole of US. Such wider cuts make a whole of of difference in comfort.



Thanks for the information *MsPiggy*!Too bad I live no where near either of those places!!


----------



## BigAkoya

Hi everyone.  New pics from Luis at Bal Harbour.
These are classic styles. You can call or  email him at 
l.guimaraes@rogervivier.com


----------



## BigAkoya

More...


----------



## BigAkoya

Some fun...


----------



## BigAkoya

Sorry for all the pics.... Hope I didn't post too much.


----------



## audreylita

willeyi said:


> Hi everyone.  New pics from Luis at Bal Harbour.
> These are classic styles. You can call or  email him at
> l.guimaraes@rogervivier.com



I'm moving down at some point, would you say this store has a good selection of handbags?


----------



## oatmella

ms piggy said:


> In general, Asians have wider feet. Hence, in Asian countries, Chanel, Salvatore Ferragamo bring in shoes with wider cut like C cut for Chanel (vs B in Europe/USA) and D cut for SF (vs C in Europe/USA). I understand in the US only Hawaii brings in the wider cuts in the whole of US. Such wider cuts make a whole of of difference in comfort.



Interesting - I am Chinese and did not know that Asians have wider feet in general!
I also did not know that Chanel offers a wider-width shoe.

The animal print tall boots and matching belt look really cool!


----------



## BigAkoya

audreylita said:


> I'm moving down at some point, would you say this store has a good selection of handbags?


 
Hi... Compared to the NYC store, the Bal Harbour store much smaller.  However, it is full of shoes, and they also have shoes and belts.  

What I noticed is that the NYC store, being a flagship, has a lot of the exotics such as embellished pumps and feather, etc.   They also carry every color that is available for each style. 

The Bal Harbour store has many of the styles, but not in all colors in each style, but they have all the colors in at least one style.  For example, if purple and green are the new colors, and they come in both a high heel and a low heel, the NYC store will have both the high heel and low heel in purple and also green.  However, the Bal Harbour may have the high heel in purple and the low heel in green.  You can then try both the high heel and the low, look at each color, and then if the one you want is not in their store, they just order it for you and send it to you.  

Congratulations on moving down to Miami/Miami Beach.   I grew up there and love the area.  

When you visit the Bal Harbour, if you buy something there, they will put on a mailing list and you will be sent new shoes, special trunk shoes, and more importantly, you will be invited to the private sales.  In this sense, Bal Harbour is a thousand times better than NYC.  I have bought from both NYC and Bal Harbour, and NYC is much more transactional.  You buy the shoe, and then they say good bye.  Customer service is lacking in my opinion.  

I hope this was helpful.


----------



## poptarts

Julide said:


> *Poptarts*Off topic, but as you have wider feet I would love to hear about your favorite designers. I have wide feet too and to top it off one foot is wider than the other (broke my toe a few years back) Any direction in designer footwear would be lovely!!



Oppsie, just saw this. Very sorry for the late response 

I like Prada, Manolo, Valentino and Givenchy best for heels, they're stylish and very comfortable for my feet. Givenchy is surprising because you would think edgier labels run small/narrow but they're actually very generous in size. Prada, Miu Miu, Lanvin and RV (of course ) for flats. Miu Miu flats especially has the most toe room in my experience  Not a designer brand, but I recently discovered J.Crew CeCe (suede) flats are amazingly comfortable. Give them a try 

What do you usually wear? I'm also always on the look-out for wider feet friendly designers and would appreciate some recommendations. 



Julide said:


> To add to this thread. My one and only pair of RV. Not that I wouldn't mind more, but it has been hard to find my size...BTW the heels are very short under 3".



Beautiful RV! I especially love the color.





willeyi said:


> Hi, Yes... I really love that bootie too.  They fit me true to size, but in general, I prefer to buy ballet flats and boots a little on the large size.  The reason being the flats I am going to be walking around all day and I like the slightly loose feel that isn't so binding.  And the bootie, since it is winter, I like a loose bootie and especially if I wear socks.  I guess what I'm trying to say is I like to wiggles my toes in my shoes!
> 
> That said, the bootie does fit true to size.  There is an elastic that stretches so you slip the bootie on.  If you are all over the place, I would recommend getting the larger size.  In my opinion, it never hurts to have a larger boot.  But I hate a tight boot.  I have bought tight boots before and I end up not wearing them because they are not comfy.
> 
> Oh oh oh... an idea... have Luis send you both sizes.  I did that with a new style I had never worn before and I wanted to be sure.  They have this program where he will send you several shoes.   You just give him your credit card for good faith, but he does not charge you.  Then, you choose the shoe(s) you want and ship the rest back in the same box.  Shipping is free both ways.  I did that two times.  The first time, I had them ship me 5 pairs (yea... a bit greedy, but I wasn't sure on sizes or color).  The second time, I had them ship me 2 pairs.  You can ask if that is still an option.  That way, you know for sure.  And they give you a shipping label to ship it back.  It's very easy.
> 
> Good luck and I hope this helped.



Thanks so much for all the info! Sounds like I should go with a bigger size to be safe, since I also plan to wear thicker socks with them for colder months. I'm supposed to be on a ban but looks like I'm going to break the ban for these babies 

Beautiful Chanels! We love eye candy


----------



## button

ms piggy said:


> In general, Asians have wider feet. Hence, in Asian countries, Chanel, Salvatore Ferragamo bring in shoes with wider cut like C cut for Chanel (vs B in Europe/USA) and D cut for SF (vs C in Europe/USA). I understand in the US only Hawaii brings in the wider cuts in the whole of US. Such wider cuts make a whole of of difference in comfort.


Its good to know. Interesting!


----------



## Julide

poptarts said:


> Oppsie, just saw this. Very sorry for the late response
> 
> I like Prada, Manolo, Valentino and Givenchy best for heels, they're stylish and very comfortable for my feet. Givenchy is surprising because you would think edgier labels run small/narrow but they're actually very generous in size. Prada, Miu Miu, Lanvin and RV (of course ) for flats. Miu Miu flats especially has the most toe room in my experience  Not a designer brand, but I recently discovered J.Crew CeCe (suede) flats are amazingly comfortable. Give them a try
> 
> What do you usually wear? I'm also always on the look-out for wider feet friendly designers and would appreciate some recommendations.



Thank you *Poptarts*!!I am excited to try Miu Miu!! As for me I wear mainly flats. I love Tod's Gommini, Alaia, Bottega Veneta and Converse. The best fit for me is Alaia I have wide feet but a narrow heel and they seem to fit the best. Too bad he doesn't make heels that I could sit in! They are so high I can't imagine walking in them!


----------



## poptarts

Julide said:


> Thank you *Poptarts*!!I am excited to try Miu Miu!! As for me I wear mainly flats. I love Tod's Gommini, Alaia, Bottega Veneta and Converse. The best fit for me is Alaia I have wide feet but a narrow heel and they seem to fit the best. Too bad he doesn't make heels that I could sit in! They are so high I can't imagine walking in them!



Oh I absolutely LOVE Alaia heels but I agree, very challenging  Wish they're more accessible in the U.S.


----------



## Julide

willeyi said:


> More...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1833535
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1833540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1833542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1833543
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1833545



*Willeyi*Thank you for the amazing RV pics!!! There are many that I would love to have!!


----------



## ms piggy

For flats, I find Hermes Carina the most comfortable I'd ever had. Be it leather or patent, it's a dream to wear them, right from the start, no breaking in required at all!


----------



## jsg

Hi ms piggy, reallynlove your wedge peep toe RV, what is it called and would  you know where I can find one. Price and other colors??? Thanks.. Drooling


----------



## ms piggy

jsg said:


> Hi ms piggy, reallynlove your wedge peep toe RV, what is it called and would  you know where I can find one. Price and other colors??? Thanks.. Drooling



I don't have the name of the model unfortunately, it's from the S/S 2012 collection. I got it from RV Hong Kong and I think it was around $700 or so (can't quite remember). It came in cobalt blue and some other colours as well. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## jsg

thanks ms Piggy, will try to call their store tom... i was in HKG 3x the past 2 months and i never checked their shop.


----------



## Belle.

bump! any new pics/purchases??


----------



## jsg

ms piggy said:


> I don't have the name of the model unfortunately, it's from the S/S 2012 collection. I got it from RV Hong Kong and I think it was around $700 or so (can't quite remember). It came in cobalt blue and some other colours as well. Sorry I can't be of more help.



Thanks. I met my friend and she was able to get the blue and beige at around 300 each... Argh.... Just heard from SA... I have to wait till next summer


----------



## ms piggy

jsg said:


> Thanks. I met my friend and she was able to get the blue and beige at around 300 each... Argh.... Just heard from SA... I have to wait till next summer



Paris has the best price (and you get to detax too). Alas, Hong Kong prices are high but that's the nearest store to me. The difference can get up to 30-40% depending on exchange rates.


----------



## pixiesparkle

Hi ladies!! I saw a pair of RV pumps with crystal embellished buckle on instagram recently and fell in love..I've tried to look on RV website to find out the exact name or which collection it is from to see if the style is still available but it wasn't there.

This is the best photo I could find online of the whole shoe. I am not 100% positive if this is the only one though because it seems there is another style with similar looking crystal buckle 







 I heard from a few ppl that they are available at Saks, however, I don't live in the US and Saks online site doesn't even have Roger Vivier. I'll be in Paris in October and would love to get them there if available. I saw the flats version on Luisaviaroma available at present as well so fingers crossed that the pumps aren't sold out ush:

Any help in identifying these and possibly the price would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks!!

*EDIT: after many google searches , I found some websites that no doubt sell counterfeit Roger Vivier shoes but the style names sound right..is the one I am looking for called Belle de Nuit strass?? *


----------



## BigAkoya

pixiesparkle said:
			
		

> Hi ladies!! I saw a pair of RV pumps with crystal embellished buckle on instagram recently and fell in love..I've tried to look on RV website to find out the exact name or which collection it is from to see if the style is still available but it wasn't there.
> 
> This is the best photo I could find online of the whole shoe. I am not 100% positive if this is the only one though because it seems there is another style with similar looking crystal buckle
> 
> I heard from a few ppl that they are available at Saks, however, I don't live in the US and Saks online site doesn't even have Roger Vivier. I'll be in Paris in October and would love to get them there if available. I saw the flats version on Luisaviaroma available at present as well so fingers crossed that the pumps aren't sold out ush:
> 
> Any help in identifying these and possibly the price would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks!!
> 
> EDIT: after many google searches , I found some websites that no doubt sell counterfeit Roger Vivier shoes but the style names sound right..is the one I am looking for called Belle de Nuit strass??



Hi.  Yes, it is Belle De Nuit, a classic style.  This looks to be the 100mm height.  Luis at the RV store would for sure be able to tell you if he has it in black and can ship it to you if you can't get it locally.   

Good luck.  Beautiful shoe!


----------



## pixiesparkle

willeyi said:


> Hi.  Yes, it is Belle De Nuit, a classic style.  This looks to be the 100mm height.  Luis at the RV store would for sure be able to tell you if he has it in black and can ship it to you if you can't get it locally.
> 
> Good luck.  Beautiful shoe!



Thank you!! I'm travelling to Paris in October so I'd much prefer to be able to try them on in person there first. I've emailed Roger Vivier Paris boutique regarding availability, if they don't have them I will email your SA. Thanks so much again!


----------



## ms piggy

pixiesparkle said:


> Hi ladies!! I saw a pair of RV pumps with crystal embellished buckle on instagram recently and fell in love..I've tried to look on RV website to find out the exact name or which collection it is from to see if the style is still available but it wasn't there.
> 
> This is the best photo I could find online of the whole shoe. I am not 100% positive if this is the only one though because it seems there is another style with similar looking crystal buckle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard from a few ppl that they are available at Saks, however, I don't live in the US and Saks online site doesn't even have Roger Vivier. I'll be in Paris in October and would love to get them there if available. I saw the flats version on Luisaviaroma available at present as well so fingers crossed that the pumps aren't sold out ush:
> 
> Any help in identifying these and possibly the price would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks!!
> 
> *EDIT: after many google searches , I found some websites that no doubt sell counterfeit Roger Vivier shoes but the style names sound right..is the one I am looking for called Belle de Nuit strass?? *



I have seen this in the RV stores in Paris and HK. It belongs to a section that carries the bejewelled shoes. They are mainly in satin and look to be evening shoes. I think the black with crystals are classics, so they should be available albeit if they have your size. Very pretty.


----------



## pixiesparkle

ms piggy said:


> I have seen this in the RV store in Paris and HK. It belongs to a section that carries the bejewelled shoes. They are mainly in satin and looks to be evening shoes. Very pretty.



 I think I may have had a glimpse of them through the store window 2 months ago when I was in HK as well but it was near closing time so I rushed to Christian Louboutin instead..silly me!! I'm lacking a pair of evening pumps in black so this is perfect. I hope they still have my size in Paris otherwise I'll just have to go for the next best thing..Manolo Blahnik Hangisi pumps


----------



## BigAkoya

pixiesparkle said:
			
		

> Thank you!! I'm travelling to Paris in October so I'd much prefer to be able to try them on in person there first. I've emailed Roger Vivier Paris boutique regarding availability, if they don't have them I will email your SA. Thanks so much again!



By the way, this also comes in a satin flat which is gorgeous.  It is called Chips flat sandal.  The first pic is the one I bought and the second pic is the black satin version with crystal buckle that Ines is wearing... Looks so great on her.  Just FYI  that wanted to share with you.


----------



## pixiesparkle

willeyi said:


> By the way, this also comes in a satin flat which is gorgeous.  It is called Chips flat sandal.  The first pic is the one I bought and the second pic is the black satin version with crystal buckle that Ines is wearing... Looks so great on her.  Just FYI  that wanted to share with you.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1864431
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1864432


so pretty!!! The instagram photo I found of the Belle de Nuit pumps also had this flat sandal in it..it's a photo of a few girl friends wearing strass RV and strass Louboutin..I nearly went blind haha. I am not much of a sandal girl but I do love flats so I'll probably get them as well if I can find them


----------



## ms piggy

pixiesparkle said:


> I think I may have had a glimpse of them through the store window 2 months ago when I was in HK as well but it was near closing time so I rushed to Christian Louboutin instead..silly me!! I'm lacking a pair of evening pumps in black so this is perfect. I hope they still have my size in Paris otherwise I'll just have to go for the next best thing..Manolo Blahnik Hangisi pumps



RV is more comfy.


----------



## layd3k

Just ordered a pair from Luis! There was so much selection in my size!!! He is shipping them on Monday!


----------



## Belle.

^congrats! enjoy! love the color


----------



## BigAkoya

layd3k said:
			
		

> Just ordered a pair from Luis! There was so much selection in my size!!! He is shipping them on Monday!



Love the gray!  I also love the style!  Congrats!


----------



## Loveknots

layd3k said:
			
		

> Just ordered a pair from Luis! There was so much selection in my size!!! He is shipping them on Monday!



OMG! So pretty!!


----------



## Lawseenai

layd3k said:
			
		

> Just ordered a pair from Luis! There was so much selection in my size!!! He is shipping them on Monday!



Nice! I think I m falling in love with the RV shoes after looking at this thread. Whats the price range for RV flats or heels?


----------



## bp26

lady3k, those are so lovely! i tried on a similar pair today at the Neimans in Bev Hills but black suede w black suede buckle, same heel height.  they fit true to size and cost $525.  will add them to my wish list


----------



## layd3k

Belle. said:


> ^congrats! enjoy! love the color





willeyi said:


> Love the gray!  I also love the style!  Congrats!





Loveknots said:


> OMG! So pretty!!





Lawseenai said:


> Nice! I think I m falling in love with the RV shoes after looking at this thread. Whats the price range for RV flats or heels?



Thank you! These were $595 US


----------



## layd3k

bp26 said:


> lady3k, those are so lovely! i tried on a similar pair today at the Neimans in Bev Hills but black suede w black suede buckle, same heel height.  they fit true to size and cost $525.  will add them to my wish list



RV makes my favourite shoes ever! They are unique and not as popular as other brands. As well, extremely comfy! 

http://www.notjustaprettydress.com/ Catarina has an awesome RV shoe collection. I love the way she styles them. I always look at her blog for inspiration! And of course, there is Ines. I could stare at pics of her in her RV's all day long! She is gorgeous and so are her shoes! lol


----------



## sjunky13

Ladies, do you like this for high arches, wide toe boxes? I was just in NYC and the sa said they run shallow and to just get my Chanel flats. 
I want a few pairs very badly.
I need comfort! TIA.


----------



## layd3k

sjunky13 said:
			
		

> Ladies, do you like this for high arches, wide toe boxes? I was just in NYC and the sa said they run shallow and to just get my Chanel flats.
> I want a few pairs very badly.
> I need comfort! TIA.



Bigger toe box than Chanel.


----------



## Stephy

just received these pics from Luis,  Retro style Marlene 45mm


----------



## sjunky13

layd3k said:


> Bigger toe box than Chanel.


 

Thanks!


Stephy said:


> just received these pics from Luis, Retro style Marlene 45mm
> View attachment 1871441
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871442
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871443
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871444


 
oh, I LOVE the colbalt blue. Gorgeous!


----------



## Emily HC

I saw them in SCP last weekend, if I remember correctly, retail price is around $1800. They are very pretty in real life. I am thinking to get the flat version too.



pixiesparkle said:


> Hi ladies!! I saw a pair of RV pumps with crystal embellished buckle on instagram recently and fell in love..I've tried to look on RV website to find out the exact name or which collection it is from to see if the style is still available but it wasn't there.
> 
> This is the best photo I could find online of the whole shoe. I am not 100% positive if this is the only one though because it seems there is another style with similar looking crystal buckle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard from a few ppl that they are available at Saks, however, I don't live in the US and Saks online site doesn't even have Roger Vivier. I'll be in Paris in October and would love to get them there if available. I saw the flats version on Luisaviaroma available at present as well so fingers crossed that the pumps aren't sold out ush:
> 
> Any help in identifying these and possibly the price would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks!!
> 
> *EDIT: after many google searches , I found some websites that no doubt sell counterfeit Roger Vivier shoes but the style names sound right..is the one I am looking for called Belle de Nuit strass?? *


----------



## jinete11

I'm loving all the pics!  I wish I could try some on but no one carries them in-store in my area.  I'm taking a trip to the SF Bay Area at the end of the month- does anyone know if any stores carry RV? TIA!


----------



## Birdiebig

Looks like a good deal 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-R...02321?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2a22ca2ff1


----------



## audreylita

Birdiebig said:


> Looks like a good deal
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-R...02321?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2a22ca2ff1



Is it your auction?


----------



## Birdiebig

audreylita said:


> Is it your auction?



I wish....


----------



## jinete11

Can anyone ID the type of leather on the gommette flat (2nd from bottom)?  I thought these only came in either patent or suede, and the ones below look like neither. TIA!



willeyi said:


> Hi everyone... Some fall shoes.  My SA says this is just a small selection.  You can email him if you want him to send you pics of other new styles you may be interested in.  He is Luis at the RV in Bal Harbour.  Great SA and will send you lots of pics.  Kindly tell him Ms Willey referred you.  His ID is l.guimaraes@rogervivier.com
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1818366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1818367
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1818368
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1818370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1818371
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1818374


----------



## ms piggy

This is leather, they come in leather now too.


----------



## authenticplease

These are all new items at Jeffrey's Atlanta. Loving the pump with the blue metallic heel & buckle


----------



## audreylita

authenticplease said:


> These are all new items at Jeffrey's Atlanta. Loving the pump with the blue metallic heel & buckle



I didn't know Jeffrey's handled Vivier.  A trip down to the Meat Packing district is in order!


----------



## Loveknots

Got my first pair of Roger Vivier!! YAY!!!


----------



## layd3k

Loveknots said:
			
		

> Got my first pair of Roger Vivier!! YAY!!!



One of my favorite styles! Congrats!


----------



## Belle.

beautiful shoes congrats!! what color bag will you wear with these?


----------



## jinete11

ms piggy said:


> This is leather, they come in leather now too.



Thanks, MsPiggy! Nice to know that this is an option because I very rarely like my everyday shoes to be in patent or suede.

I finally got a pair of RV Belle Viviers (yaye!) but I'm not sure if I should exchange for a different size.  Since they're patent I figured I would go at least half a size up but there's slight gaping at the sides of the foot, and the entire space between the bottom edge of the buckle (closest to the tip of the shoe) to the tip of the toe is empty (but should that matter because it's super narrow at that point and can't fit part of my foot anyway?)-- I guess I could use heel inserts to keep them from coming off when I walk, but I'm so used to shoes in my size I feel like these are long and look borderline clownish. Do you think I should go back down to my regular size?  I went half-up because I know patent doesn't really stretch....I have other patent shoes in other brands that are TTS but those are usually uncomfy after a few hours.  I'm not near an RV so I can't try any on and have to keep mailing stuff back and forth. Thoughts? Any of you with TTS patent flats wish you had gone half a size up, or did they stretch for you?


----------



## jinete11

Loveknots said:


> Got my first pair of Roger Vivier!! YAY!!!
> 
> View attachment 1882264



What a great pop of colour! Congrats!


----------



## Coffee Addicted

Loveknots said:
			
		

> Got my first pair of Roger Vivier!! YAY!!!



Beautiful!!!


----------



## Suzie

Loveknots said:


> Got my first pair of Roger Vivier!! YAY!!!
> 
> View attachment 1882264


 
They look great on you, I recently scored the same styleon ebay.


----------



## Belle.

Some of the new 2013 collection is on youtube - hope I am allowed to say that! 

If you have seen it, what do you think? I am not too keen on what they showed but hope the classics will be lovely. The colors seem very delicate.

Does anyone have any more intel for 2013?


----------



## NestGirl

Love the red!


----------



## puririn

Just found out this thread and would like to share with u my little collection


----------



## layd3k

puririn said:
			
		

> Just found out this thread and would like to share with u my little collection



Just saw this. Such a gorgeous classic collection! Lucky lady


----------



## TankerToad

I haven in love with this RV clutch
Now if I only had a dress or gown to go with it....


----------



## poptarts

TankerToad said:


> I haven in love with this RV clutch
> Now if I only had a dress or gown to go with it....




!!!


----------



## Suzie

puririn said:


> Just found out this thread and would like to share with u my little collection
> 
> View attachment 1937549


 
They are all gorgeous. Such a classy style shoe.


----------



## Coffee Addicted

TankerToad said:
			
		

> I haven in love with this RV clutch
> Now if I only had a dress or gown to go with it....



Get the clutch and find the perfect dress to go with it afterwards


----------



## authenticplease

Gorgeous flats....38 for $125!!!


Somebody grab these beauties!

http://www.therealreal.com/Product.aspx?l=00011067043900000000&p=ROV01276


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

hi anyone know how much are those strass high heel pump and the clutch??er..did i upload the photos??


----------



## poptarts

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> hi anyone know how much are those strass high heel pump and the clutch??er..did i upload the photos??



If my memory serves me correctly the crystal buckle Belle was $2K+ at BG this past summer (forgot the exact price, but I think it was under $2500?). I'm not a girly girl at all but I would love a pair in black


----------



## audreylita

^  ^  ^ 

I just bought a pair of black in the flats with the open sides and they were just under $1,000.


----------



## poptarts

audreylita said:


> ^  ^  ^
> 
> I just bought a pair of black in the flats with the open sides and they were just under $1,000.



Oh they sound lovely! Please post a pic whenever you have time. Would love to see it! I love the pump but haven't been able to find any sizes anywhere. Paris said it will take 4 months for them to make it


----------



## lulilu

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> hi anyone know how much are those strass high heel pump and the clutch??er..did i upload the photos??


 
They had these in black at Saks and Mad Ave last week.


----------



## audreylita

^ ^ ^ 

I'm going to hit Saks once the tree mania has simmered down.


----------



## lulilu

audreylita said:


> ^ ^ ^
> 
> I'm going to hit Saks once the tree mania has simmered down.



Hope you have good luck, A!  (And yes, Saks is definitely not a good location right now --even before the lighting)


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Do you ladies noe if RV have sizes smaller than 36??They run TTS right?that what i heard. I Have tiny feet


----------



## charmesh

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Do you ladies noe if RV have sizes smaller than 36??They run TTS right?that what i heard. I Have tiny feet



They have a children's collection


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

charmesh said:


> They have a children's collection



But im not a kid.  I dont think they have high heels in kid size. im actually looking for the crystal buckle pump .


----------



## ap.

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Do you ladies noe if RV have sizes smaller than 36??They run TTS right?that what i heard. I Have tiny feet



yes, vivier goes down to 34.5.  it's just a matter of finding stores that order those sizes.  i was told at the rv boutique in nyc that the small sizes tend to fly out the door almost as soon as they arrive (so don't expect to find them on sal)e.  it's unfortunate because many of vivier shoes run big; however, those with elastic backs tend to be tts or a little small so you might consider those styles.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Well I'm not looking for a sale or anything and the style I'm looking for don't think they ever go on sale . But I agree with you their sizes do seems to run bigger . I went to Saks yesterday n even the 5 is big on me so I need a 34.5.


----------



## poptarts

Pardon the swollen feet, but a quick snap of my new chips. I love them


----------



## Masuko

poptarts said:
			
		

> Pardon the swollen feet, but a quick snap of my new chips. I love them




Stunning!


----------



## BigAkoya

poptarts said:
			
		

> Pardon the swollen feet, but a quick snap of my new chips. I love them



Very pretty!


----------



## lulilu

Love the chips, poptarts!  You wear them well.


----------



## poptarts

Masuko said:


> Stunning!





willeyi said:


> Very pretty!





lulilu said:


> Love the chips, poptarts!  You wear them well.



Thanks very much kind ladies  It was a great sale score. Now I can't wait 'til summer.


----------



## dchildaries

Is it still possible for me to find some RV shoes from sale right now?
I would like to get one!!!
Thanks!!!!


----------



## layd3k

dchildaries said:


> Is it still possible for me to find some RV shoes from sale right now?
> I would like to get one!!!
> Thanks!!!!



MyTheresa has a few pairs on sale, but limited sizing.


----------



## dchildaries

layd3k said:


> MyTheresa has a few pairs on sale, but limited sizing.



They are all out of my size 
Does the boutique or department store still have anything left?


----------



## layd3k

dchildaries said:
			
		

> They are all out of my size
> Does the boutique or department store still have anything left?



I really don't know, but maybe you could email Luis and see if he has anything left in your size!  Good luck with your search!


----------



## evaaa*

Hi, I'm new to RV and would love to get a pair of flats. I'm eyeing on the beige gommette suede ones with tortoise buckle and the nude belle with gold/silver buckle. Just wondering if any of you know the price in the states and if Saks or BG currently have them instock. TIA!!


----------



## aritziababe

evaaa* said:


> Hi, I'm new to RV and would love to get a pair of flats. I'm eyeing on the beige gommette suede ones with tortoise buckle and the nude belle with gold/silver buckle. Just wondering if any of you know the price in the states and if Saks or BG currently have them instock. TIA!!



Evaaa, I see u are from van. Have you try holts? You can always get them to order the pair you want. If you order from the states it will cost you a lot more for duties.


----------



## evaaa*

aritziababe said:


> Evaaa, I see u are from van. Have you try holts? You can always get them to order the pair you want. If you order from the states it will cost you a lot more for duties.



Artiziababe, actually I am planning to visit NYC in April, so I was just wondering what their retail prices are. Do you know what are the prices at Holts? I know the suede one with tortoise shell buckle is $555 but I've never seen the belle flat with gold buckle. I didn't know they do orders!! Is it for all RVs?


----------



## aritziababe

evaaa* said:


> Artiziababe, actually I am planning to visit NYC in April, so I was just wondering what their retail prices are. Do you know what are the prices at Holts? I know the suede one with tortoise shell buckle is $555 but I've never seen the belle flat with gold buckle. I didn't know they do orders!! Is it for all RVs?




Their prices are very similar to what you will be paying at the states. So I rather get the RV here. I ordered a pair of crystal buckle RV from holts n I received mine less than a month. My SA is really nice n helpful. I can pm you her name and number. You can text her directly n send her pic of the RV you are looking for and she will let you know if she can order them for you.


----------



## evaaa*

aritziababe said:


> Their prices are very similar to what you will be paying at the states. So I rather get the RV here. I ordered a pair of crystal buckle RV from holts n I received mine less than a month. My SA is really nice n helpful. I can pm you her name and number. You can text her directly n send her pic of the RV you are looking for and she will let you know if she can order them for you.



Then I might as well get them here. Could you please pm me your SA info? TIA!


----------



## love_miu

I wore my new-to-me black patent Belle Vivier today. Does anyone else think RV runs wide? In the morning I wore it with insoles but had to take them out in the afternoon. By the end of the day, my toe areas are a bit squeezed. But my heels keep slipping out. I think I may need heel inserts. I'm usually a true EU and IT 37 and got it in this size. I thought the seller got them widened by a cobbler but apparently not.


----------



## Julide

love_miu said:


> I wore my new-to-me black patent Belle Vivier today. Does anyone else think RV runs wide? In the morning I wore it with insoles but had to take them out in the afternoon. By the end of the day, my toe areas are a bit squeezed. But my heels keep slipping out. I think I may need heel inserts. I'm usually a true EU and IT 37 and got it in this size. I thought the seller got them widened by a cobbler but apparently not.



I think they are wider than normal shoes. I have wider feet so I love it!!


----------



## c18027

For those of you interested in new Spring Vivier arrivals, I just received some photos from Odalmis in the Miami boutique.  I have dealt with her twice now and she has been great to work with!

Prices in USD are:
Patent Chips = $625
Satin Chips w/Strass Buckle = $925
Denim Chips = $625
Yellow Suede Gomma = $550
Sky Blue Gomma = $495


----------



## c18027

Here are the Gomma Photos ...


----------



## audreylita

Does anyone know when the sale is at Soiffer Haskin?  I heard it's within the next few months but didn't write down the dates.


----------



## lulilu

audreylita said:


> Does anyone know when the sale is at Soiffer Haskin?  I heard it's within the next few months but didn't write down the dates.



no but I'd love to know


----------



## sleepykitten

c18027 said:


> For those of you interested in new Spring Vivier arrivals, I just received some photos from Odalmis in the Miami boutique.  I have dealt with her twice now and she has been great to work with!
> 
> Prices in USD are:
> Patent Chips = $625
> Satin Chips w/Strass Buckle = $925
> Denim Chips = $625
> Yellow Suede Gomma = $550
> Sky Blue Gomma = $495



thank you for the intel


----------



## cherchezlabelle

I could use help finding all the locations that carry Roger Vivier.  I've found them online at mytheresa.com, at luisaviaroma.com, and at colette.fr.  I know Bergdorf's carries them, but only in the store, not online.
I was reading your posts about Holts.  That sounds promising, but I'm not familiar with them.  Are they online, or do I need to call?
TIA!


----------



## HiromiT

cherchezlabelle said:


> I could use help finding all the locations that carry Roger Vivier.  I've found them online at mytheresa.com, at luisaviaroma.com, and at colette.fr.  I know Bergdorf's carries them, but only in the store, not online.
> I was reading your posts about Holts.  That sounds promising, but I'm not familiar with them.  Are they online, or do I need to call?
> TIA!



Holts is a luxury department store in Canada and, unfortunately, they don't sell online. I doubt they ship outside Canada (unless you're a VIP customer and have an established relationship with a personal shopper/SA and even then...)

But call them to find out for sure: 
http://www.holtrenfrew.com/shop/en/holt/storelanding/stores


----------



## HiromiT

c18027 said:


> For those of you interested in new Spring Vivier arrivals, I just received some photos from Odalmis in the Miami boutique.  I have dealt with her twice now and she has been great to work with!



Thanks for sharing the eye candy!


----------



## cherchezlabelle

HiromiT said:


> Holts is a luxury department store in Canada and, unfortunately, they don't sell online. I doubt they ship outside Canada (unless you're a VIP customer and have an established relationship with a personal shopper/SA and even then...)
> 
> But call them to find out for sure:
> http://www.holtrenfrew.com/shop/en/holt/storelanding/stores


I wondered if Holts might ship out of Canada. I'll try them by phone, as you suggested.

BTW, I found the most delicious pair of RV at colette.fr.  Peacock blue suede pumps with a multi-color heel.  I just ordered them.  Can't wait!


----------



## sleepykitten

cherchezlabelle said:


> I could use help finding all the locations that carry Roger Vivier.  I've found them online at mytheresa.com, at luisaviaroma.com, and at colette.fr.  I know Bergdorf's carries them, but only in the store, not online.
> I was reading your posts about Holts.  That sounds promising, but I'm not familiar with them.  Are they online, or do I need to call?
> TIA!



Neiman Marcus Beverly Hills also carry them


----------



## stillfabulous

Does anyone know what year RV started using the red boxes? I have seen vintage RV in blue boxes and some co-branded with SFA in brown/beige boxes.


----------



## Masuko

stillfabulous said:


> Does anyone know what year RV started using the red boxes? I have seen vintage RV in blue boxes and some co-branded with SFA in brown/beige boxes.


I would assume they started using red boxes when Bruno Frisoni took over the job as Creative Director a few years ago.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

poptarts said:


> Pardon the swollen feet, but a quick snap of my new chips. I love them


may i noe how much u got this sandal for??is this with the thick heels??is it called the chips with crystal sandal?


----------



## lulilu

The sample sale is the first week of April.


----------



## audreylita

lulilu said:


> The sample sale is the first week of April.



It begins on Friday, April 5.  Unfortunately I will only just be getting back into town that evening so will have to be standing in line early Saturday morning with little to no sleep.  

Priorities!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

lulilu said:


> The sample sale is the first week of April.


o0o my god really??Do they have a lot classic shoes on sale in small size usually??i never been to an RV sample sale before.. im so excited.


----------



## audreylita

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> o0o my god really??Do they have a lot classic shoes on sale in small size usually??i never been to an RV sample sale before.. im so excited.



It's my understanding that this is only the second sale ever, at least in NY.  The boutique told me it's going to be much older styles.  At the last sale they had some shoes from a few years back that I'd wanted and missed when they were first offered and was thrilled to find them in every heel height.  But like every sample sale you're not going to find the cream of the crop but leftovers from previous years that did not sell in the boutiques.


----------



## Masuko

Is the sample sale also taking place in Bal Harbour? :wondering


----------



## audreylita

Masuko said:


> Is the sample sale also taking place in Bal Harbour? :wondering



It's held at Soiffer-Haskin NYC.


----------



## livethelake

lulilu said:


> The sample sale is the first week of April.



You going?


----------



## evaaa*

Apparently Luis is not with Bal Harbor anymore, I talked to the manager and she said she will find someone to help me but I still haven't heard anything from them yet. Anyone have another SA that you recommend? Thanks!


----------



## poptarts

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> may i noe how much u got this sandal for??is this with the thick heels??is it called the chips with crystal sandal?



So sorry for the late reply. They're called strass chip sandals. They're 945. Hope that helps


----------



## arabesques

audreylita said:


> It's my understanding that this is only the second sale ever, at least in NY.  The boutique told me it's going to be much older styles.  At the last sale they had some shoes from a few years back that I'd wanted and missed when they were first offered and was thrilled to find them in every heel height.  But like every sample sale you're not going to find the cream of the crop but leftovers from previous years that did not sell in the boutiques.



Hi, I have a question . . . I don't know the protocol of sample sales.  I purchased my first pair of RV in NYC (BG) this past winter, and I'm in love with them.  I don't live in NYC, so I wondered if there was a way to talk to an SA or find a proxy to acquire possible pieces?  I have very specific desires (my tastes run classic and streamlined).  Many thanks for any help.


----------



## audreylita

arabesques said:


> Hi, I have a question . . . I don't know the protocol of sample sales.  I purchased my first pair of RV in NYC (BG) this past winter, and I'm in love with them.  I don't live in NYC, so I wondered if there was a way to talk to an SA or find a proxy to acquire possible pieces?  I have very specific desires (my tastes run classic and streamlined).  Many thanks for any help.



The sale is not run by Roger Vivier but by Soiffer Haskin.  This is a venue for sample sales of all designers.  These sales are typically chaotic and all sales are final.


----------



## arabesques

audreylita said:


> The sale is not run by Roger Vivier but by Soiffer Haskin.  This is a venue for sample sales of all designers.  These sales are typically chaotic and all sales are final.



Thank you so much; that helps to clarify.  I'm writing myself a note for when we move to NYC this summerI didn't realize there was a venue for this!


----------



## nikita616

hello! could anyone introduce a sa to me???... i really want to buy shoes T.T


----------



## nikita616

aritziababe said:


> Their prices are very similar to what you will be paying at the states. So I rather get the RV here. I ordered a pair of crystal buckle RV from holts n I received mine less than a month. My SA is really nice n helpful. I can pm you her name and number. You can text her directly n send her pic of the RV you are looking for and she will let you know if she can order them for you.


 

HELLO...can you also pm me???... thanks!


----------



## poptarts

What are some online retailers that carries RV? So far I know LVR, Mytheresa carries them. Anyone else? 

TIA!


----------



## _debi_

poptarts said:


> What are some online retailers that carries RV? So far I know LVR, Mytheresa carries them. Anyone else?
> 
> TIA!



Try farfetch.com and theluxer.com


----------



## Masuko

poptarts said:


> What are some online retailers that carries RV? So far I know LVR, Mytheresa carries them. Anyone else?
> 
> TIA!



ShopTessabit and Yoox also carry RV.


----------



## aritziababe

nikita616 said:


> HELLO...can you also pm me???... thanks!



 Can you do a PM to me coz I can't seem to PM you.


----------



## poptarts

_debi_ said:


> Try farfetch.com and theluxer.com





Masuko said:


> ShopTessabit and Yoox also carry RV.



Thanks very much ladies!


----------



## _debi_

I just got two pairs of the Gommette patent ballerinas, in white and navy blue. Can't wait until the weather improves so I can wear them!


----------



## susanvon

Hi Everyone,
does anyone know where to buy Roger Vivier shoes in Wien/Vienna, Austria (not VA), Salzburg, Austria and Prague, Czech Republic?
Feb 2006 in Wien.Vienna, used to carry them, but no longer.
Any information would be helpful.
Thanks in advance.
Susanvon


----------



## Stephy

Hi Ladies, any report from the sample sale please?


----------



## audreylita

Stephy said:


> Hi Ladies, any report from the sample sale please?



Tons of shoes and you're in luck if you're a size 40.   Regular sizes seem to have gotten wiped out yesterday but I did manage to find a pair of awesome boots.  Also lots and lots of bags.   Some wallets and belts as well.  I stood in the ice cold for two hours before getting in and there were less than 100 people in line.  They said yesterday was a mod scene with some 900 people lined up for the 10 a.m. opening.  Not so today.  Likely you could go any day now and not have to wait.


----------



## restricter

audreylita said:


> Tons of shoes and you're in luck if you're a size 40.   Regular sizes seem to have gotten wiped out yesterday but I did manage to find a pair of awesome boots.  Also lots and lots of bags.   Some wallets and belts as well.  I stood in the ice cold for two hours before getting in and there were less than 100 people in line.  They said yesterday was a mod scene with some 900 people lined up for the 10 a.m. opening.  Not so today.  Likely you could go any day now and not have to wait.



Wow.  I dropped by at 12:30 on a whim.  No line.  Tons of size 40 but there were smaller sizes if you were willing to hunt and flexible in your choices.


----------



## audreylita

restricter said:


> Wow.  I dropped by at 12:30 on a whim.  No line.  Tons of size 40 but there were smaller sizes if you were willing to hunt and flexible in your choices.



I found a few in my size but the 5" heels were above my ability to navigate in.  The selection of everything was superior to the 2011 sale, there were so many handbag styles and selection of colors that is was time consuming to even decide on a bag!  Overall, extremely impressive!


----------



## pinklining

audreylita said:


> I found a few in my size but the 5" heels were above my ability to navigate in.  The selection of everything was superior to the 2011 sale, there were so many handbag styles and selection of colors that is was time consuming to even decide on a bag!  Overall, extremely impressive!




Are there any Prismick bag on sale too?


----------



## ms piggy

Would love to see the haul, anyone?


----------



## restricter

Here you go:


----------



## ms piggy

restricter said:


> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 2131687
> View attachment 2131688
> View attachment 2131689



Good choices!


----------



## restricter

pinklining said:


> Are there any Prismick bag on sale too?



Sorry, no.  Inventory was mostly 2011.


----------



## restricter

ms piggy said:


> Good choices!



Thank you.

What amazed me is how comfortable these are.  I don't plan to run marathons in them, but I'll bet I can survive a day at the office.


----------



## pinklining

restricter said:


> Sorry, no.  Inventory was mostly 2011.



thanks for the reply =) btw, love that metallic bag!


----------



## audreylita

restricter said:


> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 2131687
> View attachment 2131688
> View attachment 2131689



I LOVE those brown heels!  Unfortunately they didn't have them in my size.


----------



## audreylita

pinklining said:


> Are there any Prismick bag on sale too?



They had several clutches in odd colors but no shoulder bags.


----------



## audreylita

restricter said:


> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 2131687
> View attachment 2131688
> View attachment 2131689



Here's another version of your shoe.  Mizhattan got some nice spy shots.


----------



## audreylita

I got the middle bag that is the small cross body metro in gray, beige and black. I already have it in all black and really love it.  Also got a Miss Viv black leather shoulder bag which I've been wanting for ages.


----------



## restricter

audreylita said:


> Here's another version of your shoe.  Mizhattan got some nice spy shots.



Yeah, I saw those but wasn't blown away by the square toe.


----------



## restricter

audreylita said:


> I got the middle bag that is the small cross body metro in gray, beige and black. I already have it in all black and really love it.  Also got a Miss Viv black leather shoulder bag which I've been wanting for ages.



Nice choices!  Congrats!


----------



## aritziababe

Does anyone know where I can buy this brand in LA?


----------



## audreylita

aritziababe said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy this brand in LA?



The Roger Vivier website shows that there is a store in L.A.


----------



## Stephy

audreylita said:


> Here's another version of your shoe.  Mizhattan got some nice spy shots.



Do you know how much are the brown flats please? TIA


----------



## audreylita

Stephy said:


> Do you know how much are the brown flats please? TIA



Items were 50% - 60% off.  Shoes were displayed well with all available sizes directly underneath the displayed single shoe.  

Here's more pictures that were posted on Mizhattan.


----------



## audreylita

Mizhattan.


----------



## audreylita

Mizhattan


----------



## audreylita

Mizhattan .


----------



## ms piggy

audreylita said:


> Items were 50% - 60% off.  Shoes were displayed well with all available sizes directly underneath the displayed single shoe.
> 
> Here's more pictures that were posted on Mizhattan.





audreylita said:


> Mizhattan.



Very good selection of shoes! Lucky!


----------



## restricter

Went back to get the matching spectator bag and still hundreds of shoes left.  I died.


----------



## layd3k

restricter said:


> Went back to get the matching spectator bag and still hundreds of shoes left.  I died.



I was just wondering if you (or anyone else) saw any bigger sizes for the shoes, particularly size 42? I would love to go to the next sale, but don't want to take a trip to NYC to be disappointed.


----------



## restricter

layd3k said:


> I was just wondering if you (or anyone else) saw any bigger sizes for the shoes, particularly size 42? I would love to go to the next sale, but don't want to take a trip to NYC to be disappointed.



I saw a couple but I wasn't really looking...


----------



## lucywife

I wanted to go on Saturday, but waiting in line is depressing to me. I think most of the stuff will end up on eBay with a double mark-up : /


----------



## layd3k

restricter said:


> I saw a couple but I wasn't really looking...



Thank you!! BTW is this sale every year or every other and do you need an invitation?


----------



## audreylita

layd3k said:


> Thank you!! BTW is this sale every year or every other and do you need an invitation?



Anyone can go, it's at Soiffer Haskin where they hold sales for all the designers.  It's my understanding that this in only the second Vivier sale in N.Y. ever, the last one was in 2011.  It's anyone's guess when there will be another.

I was in the Vivier boutique on Madison Ave today and they got no info about the sale and knew nothing about the merchandise.  Apparently it's an outside company that handles all the details.


----------



## layd3k

audreylita said:


> Anyone can go, it's at Soiffer Haskin where they hold sales for all the designers.  It's my understanding that this in only the second Vivier sale in N.Y. ever, the last one was in 2011.  It's anyone's guess when there will be another.
> 
> I was in the Vivier boutique on Madison Ave today and they got no info about the sale and knew nothing about the merchandise.  Apparently it's an outside company that handles all the details.



Thanks! 

It really looked awesome, hopefully if there is another one there will be just as much merchandise.


----------



## Chrissy131

ladies does RV run true size? I am size 38.5 for ferragamo and Manolo. Someone offer me size 39 purple buckle heel from sample sale. I am afraid it will be too big. I need some suggestions.


----------



## ms piggy

Chrissy131 said:


> ladies does RV run true size? I am size 38.5 for ferragamo and Manolo. Someone offer me size 39 purple buckle heel from sample sale. I am afraid it will be too big. I need some suggestions.



To me (with wide feet), RV runs near TTS to large. If you have narrow or regular feet, these will be too big for you.


----------



## Chrissy131

ms piggy said:


> To me (with wide feet), RV runs near TTS to large. If you have narrow or regular feet, these will be too big for you.


Thanks for ur suggestion...i am typical asian with wide feet...I dont know if I shall take it or not


----------



## ms piggy

Chrissy131 said:


> Thanks for ur suggestion...i am typical asian with wide feet...I dont know if I shall take it or not



Mine is typical wide Asian feet as well and with bunions. I take 37/37.5 in Prada and Tods, 37.5 in YSL. 38 in CL and pointy Valentino and Chanel D cut. For RV, I take 37 and 37.5 (slightly loose).

Eta you could add insole padding if u decide to get it.


----------



## arabesques

audreylita said:


> I got the middle bag that is the small cross body metro in gray, beige and black. I already have it in all black and really love it.  Also got a Miss Viv black leather shoulder bag which I've been wanting for ages.



I have been interested in these bags for some time.  I realize you are an Hermès collector, too, so I wondered what your thoughts are about the construction quality of the RV bags.  I know it wouldn't be as outstanding as H, but is it very, very good?  Would they last with regular wear?  Thank you in advance for any information.


----------



## audreylita

arabesques said:


> I have been interested in these bags for some time.  I realize you are an Hermès collector, too, so I wondered what your thoughts are about the construction quality of the RV bags.  I know it wouldn't be as outstanding as H, but is it very, very good?  Would they last with regular wear?  Thank you in advance for any information.



These are completely different bags than Hermes but then again every manufacturer is different in their own way.  Vivier makes beautifully constructed bags, they'd have to to command their prices.  Frankly I have too many purses and change them all the time so none of them get a lot of use.  Guess I'm the wrong one to ask this question, maybe someone else can chime in with better info.


----------



## arabesques

audreylita said:


> These are completely different bags than Hermes but then again every manufacturer is different in their own way.  Vivier makes beautifully constructed bags, they'd have to to command their prices.  Frankly I have too many purses and change them all the time so none of them get a lot of use.  Guess I'm the wrong one to ask this question, maybe someone else can chime in with better info.



Thank you very much for taking the time to share your thoughts.  I change out my bags all the time/every few days as well, so I wasn't thinking about it being an everyday bag.  I've read so often on the forum of designer bags falling apart due to inadequate workmanship, so I wish to make sure that RV wasn't like that.  I examined them at the NYC store, and they appear substantial and very beautiful; but how that translate on a day-to-day basis is hard to know as few seem to write extensively about the RV quality even here.

Thank you again!  I hope to hear more from others, here or elsewhere.


----------



## ayz75

I know the sale has ended, but just thought I'd share my thoughts (and the shoes!)

I was one of those crazy women who lined up on the first day for 5 hours. But what was crazier was the fact we drove up from Toronto the night before (slept in Scranton and got into NYC around 10am on Friday) and on top of that, I am 33 weeks pregnant  my husband couldn't say no to a pregnant woman's request!

Anyway, so I wasn't one of those that lined up at 7am (I was told that by 7:30am the line was almost at 9th avenue.. so I really didn't miss out much) we got there at 10am and the line was ON 9th avenue. I got in finally at around 3:15pm. I was afraid that the place would be crowded and there would be nothing left (although I wasn't too worried for myself as I'm a size 39, but my friends had asked me to look for them as well). To my surprise, it's a very well organized sale (other than the slow line, because they control the # of people inside). Obviously there are boxes everywhere but the sales were constantly picking things up, rearranging things, and it was pretty easy to ask for sizes (whether they had it or not) instead of having to go through the boxes yourself.

On Friday, I ended up with 4 pairs. two for myself (the pink chips medium heel and the red chips low heel) the gold flat for my friend and the green small buckle for my other friend (which was basically the only size 7 that had some kind of a buckle that I was able to find) it was true that it was almost impossible to find anything nice under size 9.

Saturday morning we decided to drive by 33rd street just to check out the line, and turns out there was NO LINE!! (this was at 10:30am) so I decided to walk right in to check out the shoes again. And I got pretty lucky and picked up a Gomette duo in 9.5 (which is fine on me) and picked up an open toe chips sandal in a really nice blue for my friend in 8.5. I am pretty sure I didn't see any of these on Friday, so someone must have decided last minute not to get them and I got lucky on Saturday.

Would I go again? mmm, maybe, but I think for people like me who wear 39+, it's probably not worth the wait to go on day 1. We can just go on day 2 and browse nicely. (although the pink and red that I got on the first day were both gone by day 2)

The prices were great though, all 6 pairs were between $200-$300. (most were 275 and 300)


----------



## ms piggy

ayz75 said:


> I know the sale has ended, but just thought I'd share my thoughts (and the shoes!)
> 
> I was one of those crazy women who lined up on the first day for 5 hours. But what was crazier was the fact we drove up from Toronto the night before (slept in Scranton and got into NYC around 10am on Friday) and on top of that, I am 33 weeks pregnant  my husband couldn't say no to a pregnant woman's request!
> 
> Anyway, so I wasn't one of those that lined up at 7am (I was told that by 7:30am the line was almost at 9th avenue.. so I really didn't miss out much) we got there at 10am and the line was ON 9th avenue. I got in finally at around 3:15pm. I was afraid that the place would be crowded and there would be nothing left (although I wasn't too worried for myself as I'm a size 39, but my friends had asked me to look for them as well). To my surprise, it's a very well organized sale (other than the slow line, because they control the # of people inside). Obviously there are boxes everywhere but the sales were constantly picking things up, rearranging things, and it was pretty easy to ask for sizes (whether they had it or not) instead of having to go through the boxes yourself.
> 
> On Friday, I ended up with 4 pairs. two for myself (the pink chips medium heel and the red chips low heel) the gold flat for my friend and the green small buckle for my other friend (which was basically the only size 7 that had some kind of a buckle that I was able to find) it was true that it was almost impossible to find anything nice under size 9.
> 
> Saturday morning we decided to drive by 33rd street just to check out the line, and turns out there was NO LINE!! (this was at 10:30am) so I decided to walk right in to check out the shoes again. And I got pretty lucky and picked up a Gomette duo in 9.5 (which is fine on me) and picked up an open toe chips sandal in a really nice blue for my friend in 8.5. I am pretty sure I didn't see any of these on Friday, so someone must have decided last minute not to get them and I got lucky on Saturday.
> 
> Would I go again? mmm, maybe, but I think for people like me who wear 39+, it's probably not worth the wait to go on day 1. We can just go on day 2 and browse nicely. (although the pink and red that I got on the first day were both gone by day 2)
> 
> The prices were great though, all 6 pairs were between $200-$300. (most were 275 and 300)


Great haul! And thanks for sharing the experience. My fav is the two-tone Gomette. You're a good friend!


----------



## Masuko

audreylita said:


> Mizhattan.



Ooooooooh my gosh!!!!! That is truly Vivier heaven. Can't believe what I see in these pictures.


----------



## lucywife

*ayz75* Great haul!
I'm going next time! No excuses!


----------



## baobeiyue2

aritziababe said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy this brand in LA?


There is a RV store in South Coast Plaza, but you can find some styles in Beverly Neiman, just not many. I usually call my sa in SCP to ship them to me.


----------



## aritziababe

baobeiyue2 said:


> There is a RV store in South Coast Plaza, but you can find some styles in Beverly Neiman, just not many. I usually call my sa in SCP to ship them to me.



 Thanks so much for the info.


----------



## aritziababe

Does anyone know how much this crytal belt normally cost?


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

baobeiyue2 said:


> There is a RV store in South Coast Plaza, but you can find some styles in Beverly Neiman, just not many. I usually call my sa in SCP to ship them to me.


Hi Do you mind share the SA information??or can you share the new in stock pictures with me 
TIA


----------



## nattle

Hi ladies!

Anybody knows the price range of RV flats in London? Going to London this summer and no doubt I'll be on shopping spree! Thanks!


----------



## starry310

I just pick up my first two pairs today in the sale today~ black £200 and pink £170


----------



## starry310

nattle said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Anybody knows the price range of RV flats in London? Going to London this summer and no doubt I'll be on shopping spree! Thanks!



They will roughly be around £300~400, if they are with the crystals i think much more but i'm not sure as i have never checked.


----------



## nattle

starry310 said:


> They will roughly be around £300~400, if they are with the crystals i think much more but i'm not sure as i have never checked.



Thanks darling! I bought a pair of chip flats for £495 in Hong Kong couple days ago! What a rip off! 

Lovely shoes you got from the sale. We don't have a public sale here - it is only by invitation. 

xxx


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Did anyone ever make an overseas mail order purchase for RV shoes?

I'm considering getting a pair from the USA and have them shipped to the UK, but I'm not sure what to expect? 

My SA quoted me 625US$ for the chips ballerina flats, and will be shipping from the Bal Harbour store.

Do you girls know if the USA imposes any other tax for sending the goods to the UK? I know that I will have to pay VAT and customs duties, etc, when it comes into the UK, but I'm just not sure if there will be any other charges incurred in the USA?


----------



## starry310

nattle said:


> Thanks darling! I bought a pair of chip flats for £495 in Hong Kong couple days ago! What a rip off!
> 
> Lovely shoes you got from the sale. We don't have a public sale here - it is only by invitation.
> 
> xxx



hk is always more expensive even though its tax free...save and buy a few in uk plus you get tax free. london has two places you can buy, harrods and the boutique on sloane.


----------



## starry310

balenciaga-boy said:


> Did anyone ever make an overseas mail order purchase for RV shoes?
> 
> I'm considering getting a pair from the USA and have them shipped to the UK, but I'm not sure what to expect?
> 
> My SA quoted me 625US$ for the chips ballerina flats, and will be shipping from the Bal Harbour store.
> 
> Do you girls know if the USA imposes any other tax for sending the goods to the UK? I know that I will have to pay VAT and customs duties, etc, when it comes into the UK, but I'm just not sure if there will be any other charges incurred in the USA?



you cant find the style you want in our in london stores?

your probably better off popping to paris for the day then paying those charges for tax and duty :/


----------



## balenciaga-boy

starry310 said:


> you cant find the style you want in our in london stores?
> 
> your probably better off popping to paris for the day then paying those charges for tax and duty :/



I've emailed the store in Paris and Italy, so hopefully they will respond soon. Yes I agree because I estimate the duties to be about 160 pounds, so that's already a return ticket to Paris.

I don't know if you've experienced this before, but I always receive bad service from the SAs in RV Sloane Street....like they couldn't be bothered to serve, except from my SA, and she's on annual leave at the moment. I called the store to check and they told me that they do not have the item I want in stock....I'm guessing it's either that they're really out of stock or that they are reserving it for their own clients.

But thanks for the advice, I will definitely consider heading to Paris if they have the item I want in stock 

Also congrats on your haul from the sample sale! They are absolutely lovely!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

is there a thread where ppl updating new roger vivier shoes in stores??just like that Chanel forum???


----------



## starry310

balenciaga-boy said:


> I've emailed the store in Paris and Italy, so hopefully they will respond soon. Yes I agree because I estimate the duties to be about 160 pounds, so that's already a return ticket to Paris.
> 
> I don't know if you've experienced this before, but I always receive bad service from the SAs in RV Sloane Street....like they couldn't be bothered to serve, except from my SA, and she's on annual leave at the moment. I called the store to check and they told me that they do not have the item I want in stock....I'm guessing it's either that they're really out of stock or that they are reserving it for their own clients.
> 
> But thanks for the advice, I will definitely consider heading to Paris if they have the item I want in stock
> 
> Also congrats on your haul from the sample sale! They are absolutely lovely!




Harrods didn't have it either? Some boutique SA are like that sadly~ I haven't actually been into the store on sloane just visited the section in Harrods. I hope Paris replies and then you can make a nice day trip to Paris to get them ^^,

Thanks~~ I wore the black today~ I hope the weather in london picks up so I can wear the pink &#128522;


----------



## _debi_

balenciaga-boy said:


> I've emailed the store in Paris and Italy, so hopefully they will respond soon. Yes I agree because I estimate the duties to be about 160 pounds, so that's already a return ticket to Paris.
> 
> I don't know if you've experienced this before, but I always receive bad service from the SAs in RV Sloane Street....like they couldn't be bothered to serve, except from my SA, and she's on annual leave at the moment. I called the store to check and they told me that they do not have the item I want in stock....I'm guessing it's either that they're really out of stock or that they are reserving it for their own clients.
> 
> But thanks for the advice, I will definitely consider heading to Paris if they have the item I want in stock
> 
> Also congrats on your haul from the sample sale! They are absolutely lovely!



Have you tried all of the online shops like Luisa Via Roma, The Luxer and My Theresa? I've got a few pairs from there I couldn't find in the shops. Though we're coming to the end of the season now so things are selling out. 

I've had good service from the shop in Sloane St, just by email, they were quick to respond and helpful. I haven't bought anything there though so I'm not sure what they're like in person.


----------



## poptarts

London sample sale haul


----------



## audreylita

poptarts said:


> London sample sale haul



Fabulous!  What's the one in the rear left?  It looks gorgeous!


----------



## Belle.

Poptarts beautiful shoes and bag! 

Where was the sale held? how did you find out about it? TIA


----------



## poptarts

audreylita said:


> Fabulous!  What's the one in the rear left?  It looks gorgeous!



Strass! I was very surprised to see it at the sample sale. 









Belle. said:


> Poptarts beautiful shoes and bag!
> 
> Where was the sale held? how did you find out about it? TIA



Thank you Belle  It was at the Music Room off South Molton Lane (the passage way behind Browns, next to that Mode Vintage shop). The Music Room holds a lot of sample sales, so I check their webpage periodically. http://www.myshoppingspy.com/samples is also a good source. HTH :


----------



## ms piggy

poptarts said:


> London sample sale haul



Gorgeous choices! Well done indeed!


----------



## poptarts

balenciaga-boy said:


> Did anyone ever make an overseas mail order purchase for RV shoes?
> 
> I'm considering getting a pair from the USA and have them shipped to the UK, but I'm not sure what to expect?
> 
> My SA quoted me 625US$ for the chips ballerina flats, and will be shipping from the Bal Harbour store.
> 
> Do you girls know if the USA imposes any other tax for sending the goods to the UK? I know that I will have to pay VAT and customs duties, etc, when it comes into the UK, but I'm just not sure if there will be any other charges incurred in the USA?



The $625 doesn't include tax, so add another 8-10% on top of that (depends on which state you're ordering from). Adding the duties in the UK I don't think it's worth it IMHO. Like another have mentioned, ordering from Mytheresa or LVR might work out to be cheaper than getting it locally in the UK and getting them from the US. Custom is quite a bit in the UK isn't it? I recently had something shipped from the states and asked the shipper to mark my value as 100 USD and I ended up paying 35 pounds to retrieve it. Can't imagine what the duties would be like for a pair of $625 shoes. 




balenciaga-boy said:


> I've emailed the store in Paris and Italy, so hopefully they will respond soon. Yes I agree because I estimate the duties to be about 160 pounds, so that's already a return ticket to Paris.
> 
> I don't know if you've experienced this before, but I always receive bad service from the SAs in RV Sloane Street....like they couldn't be bothered to serve, except from my SA, and she's on annual leave at the moment. I called the store to check and they told me that they do not have the item I want in stock....I'm guessing it's either that they're really out of stock or that they are reserving it for their own clients.




You're not alone here. I also do not care for the service at Sloane Street. They never bother to greet their clients and when they do help you they drag their feet. It's like they don't want our money . Locally, I would go to Harrods. Andry, the manager of shoes is very friendly, ask for him.




ms piggy said:


> Gorgeous choices! Well done indeed!



Thanks very much ms piggy


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Anyone have a good SA who responds??Desperatly looking for a pair of square toe pump in the 4.5" heel in the nude pinkish color. Anyone know where i can find one sniff***


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

puririn said:


> Just found out this thread and would like to share with u my little collection
> 
> View attachment 1937549


so lucky. you have so many pairs. i Cant find anything in the square toe in my size.


----------



## christymarie340

Can anyone please recommend a SA who can help me find a pair of black chips flats? I'm new to RV and NEED a pair!!!


----------



## Belle.

poptarts, many thanks hopefully I might be able to go next time..


----------



## balenciaga-boy

christymarie340 said:


> Can anyone please recommend a SA who can help me find a pair of black chips flats? I'm new to RV and NEED a pair!!!



Where are you based in?


----------



## balenciaga-boy

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Anyone have a good SA who responds??Desperatly looking for a pair of square toe pump in the 4.5" heel in the nude pinkish color. Anyone know where i can find one sniff***



Which country are you in?


----------



## christymarie340

balenciaga-boy said:


> Where are you based in?


 
the US...


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

balenciaga-boy said:


> Which country are you in?



im in the USA


----------



## balenciaga-boy

christymarie340 said:


> the US...





sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> im in the USA



Pm-ed you girls with SA info


----------



## rocket06

Hi...

I am heading to London in june. Any one can advise if I can get a pair of black chips easily? Do they normally stock basic designs ?


----------



## christymarie340

balenciaga-boy said:


> Pm-ed you girls with SA info



Thank you!!


----------



## evaaa*

balenciaga-boy said:


> Pm-ed you girls with SA info



Can you pm your SA info to me too?? I tried calling the stores but the SAs don't seem to be very helpful


----------



## balenciaga-boy

evaaa* said:


> Can you pm your SA info to me too?? I tried calling the stores but the SAs don't seem to be very helpful



My SA is in USA, and I see that you're in Toronto. I can pm his info to you but the taxes on the shoes will cost a lot...

http://www.dutycalculator.com/

You can use that to estimate the taxes and duties on the goods.


----------



## balenciaga-boy

rocket06 said:


> Hi...
> 
> I am heading to London in june. Any one can advise if I can get a pair of black chips easily? Do they normally stock basic designs ?



Depends on your size and your timing....but usually black chips (e.g. basic patent black) should have stock. 

Last week they told me they have a 37.5 in black patent for the chips.

Perhaps you could call or email them in advance to reserve you a pair a couple days before heading to the store?

They also sell RV shoes in Harrods


----------



## evaaa*

balenciaga-boy said:


> My SA is in USA, and I see that you're in Toronto. I can pm his info to you but the taxes on the shoes will cost a lot...
> 
> http://www.dutycalculator.com/
> 
> You can use that to estimate the taxes and duties on the goods.



It doesn't matter as I have a US shipping address!


----------



## rocket06

balenciaga-boy said:


> Depends on your size and your timing....but usually black chips (e.g. basic patent black) should have stock.
> 
> Last week they told me they have a 37.5 in black patent for the chips.
> 
> Perhaps you could call or email them in advance to reserve you a pair a couple days before heading to the store?
> 
> They also sell RV shoes in Harrods



Hi hi.. thanks so much. I should email n reserve in advance!  Thanks for the advise!


----------



## starry310

poptarts said:


> London sample sale haul



Lovely haul from the event! The silvers are my fave!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Hi ladies! I'd love to get a pair of RV but there isn't a store that stock RV in Sydney. Do you know any online website that I can find them from (besides mytheresa.com) or a store from overseas that accept international mail orders? TIA!!


----------



## rocket06

pixiesparkle said:


> Hi ladies! I'd love to get a pair of RV but there isn't a store that stock RV in Sydney. Do you know any online website that I can find them from (besides mytheresa.com) or a store from overseas that accept international mail orders? TIA!!



Try luisaviaroma.com


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Girls!! Roger Vivier sale is coming up, with 30% off!!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

balenciaga-boy said:


> Pm-ed you girls with SA info



I emailed . but he/she never get back to me.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

balenciaga-boy said:


> Girls!! Roger Vivier sale is coming up, with 30% off!!


it gonna be on sale really??where at the boutiques??Do you have any more details like which ones?


----------



## balenciaga-boy

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> it gonna be on sale really??where at the boutiques??Do you have any more details like which ones?



The Private Sale starts on May 29th to June 2nd, Bal Harbour store. Presale already began.

Not sure when it opens to public or if it does open to public? 

There were some Belle de nuit, chips, gommas, balerine belle vivier, sandals, gigis, etc


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

balenciaga-boy said:


> The Private Sale starts on May 29th to June 2nd, Bal Harbour store. Presale already began.
> 
> Not sure when it opens to public or if it does open to public?
> 
> There were some Belle de nuit, chips, gommas, balerine belle vivier, sandals, gigis, etc



Are those the only ones on sale??and what is the discount?30%??is onl the store in Bal Harbour??or all boutiques??


----------



## balenciaga-boy

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Are those the only ones on sale??and what is the discount?30%??is onl the store in Bal Harbour??or all boutiques??



No, these are not the only ones on sale, there were many more but I'm not going to upload 100 pictures here.....

Yes the discount is 30%. I'm not sure if it applies for all boutiques, I only got an email from my SA from the Bal Harbour store so I don't know if any other stores will be having the sale or not.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

balenciaga-boy said:


> No, these are not the only ones on sale, there were many more but I'm not going to upload 100 pictures here.....
> 
> Yes the discount is 30%. I'm not sure if it applies for all boutiques, I only got an email from my SA from the Bal Harbour store so I don't know if any other stores will be having the sale or not.



Do you have more pics??Do you mind forward to my email??


----------



## audreylita

Rats, I'm leaving town on Friday so will miss it.  Will have to check if it's happening in NYC, too.


----------



## ynz

balenciaga-boy said:


> No, these are not the only ones on sale, there were many more but I'm not going to upload 100 pictures here.....
> 
> Yes the discount is 30%. I'm not sure if it applies for all boutiques, I only got an email from my SA from the Bal Harbour store so I don't know if any other stores will be having the sale or not.



can you share your SA's information? can we place orders?


----------



## sleepykitten

balenciaga-boy said:


> The Private Sale starts on May 29th to June 2nd, Bal Harbour store. Presale already began.
> 
> Not sure when it opens to public or if it does open to public?
> 
> There were some Belle de nuit, chips, gommas, balerine belle vivier, sandals, gigis, etc



thanks for sharing!


----------



## sleepykitten

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Do you have more pics??Do you mind forward to my email??



lol, we are the same foot size


----------



## pinklining

balenciaga-boy said:


> No, these are not the only ones on sale, there were many more but I'm not going to upload 100 pictures here.....
> 
> Yes the discount is 30%. I'm not sure if it applies for all boutiques, I only got an email from my SA from the Bal Harbour store so I don't know if any other stores will be having the sale or not.



please share/PM me the SA email as i will love to get some RVs. 

Thank you!


----------



## Chrissy131

balenciaga-boy said:


> The Private Sale starts on May 29th to June 2nd, Bal Harbour store. Presale already began.
> 
> Not sure when it opens to public or if it does open to public?
> 
> There were some Belle de nuit, chips, gommas, balerine belle vivier, sandals, gigis, etc


Can you please PM the SA email/info?...I will love to get some RVs...Thanks


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

sleepykitten said:


> lol, we are the same foot size



aw.. It really hard to get it in these size. I think you understand me lol..The only pair i got so far is in a size 5 that i like and they are still in my closet never wear it out yet. cuz it still loose. But it so pretty and i can't let it go.


----------



## sabrina1106

balenciaga-boy said:


> The Private Sale starts on May 29th to June 2nd, Bal Harbour store. Presale already began.
> 
> Not sure when it opens to public or if it does open to public?
> 
> There were some Belle de nuit, chips, gommas, balerine belle vivier, sandals, gigis, etc


Hi 
  I also got a invitation from bal harbour about the private sale.  I am wondering if you could PM me your SA's information because my SA never replies my email. Thanks


----------



## poptarts

Of course the pink flat is on sale after I just paid full retail for them . Thanks for the intel. Happy shopping ladies!


----------



## angelicskater16

Got this last month... Now I'm so addicted....&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## sleepykitten

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> aw.. It really hard to get it in these size. I think you understand me lol..The only pair i got so far is in a size 5 that i like and they are still in my closet never wear it out yet. cuz it still loose. But it so pretty and i can't let it go.



yeah, i wasn't able to locate any size 34-35 roger vivier on sale? >< how about u?


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

sleepykitten said:


> yeah, i wasn't able to locate any size 34-35 roger vivier on sale? >< how about u?



well i didnt really ssee what is on sale yet. I cant even really found my size when it not on sale. So i basically give up on sale season.


----------



## dchildaries

Hi
Anyone can recommend me any sa in nm or saks for roger vivier shoe??
Thanks!!


----------



## ladyjane 963

Can anyone tell me if any part of these shoes are hand made.


----------



## Belle.

In the Harrods sale (summer) does anyone know if the handbags go into sale? tia


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Can someone tell me the price on this roger vivier shoes it with the 4.5cm heel. Anyone hav a SA who is willing to send pics plz let me know thanks.


----------



## pinklining

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Can someone tell me the price on this roger vivier shoes it with the 4.5cm heel. Anyone hav a SA who is willing to send pics plz let me know thanks.




not sure about the us retail price. in paris, it's about 450-480euro.


----------



## audreylita

I popped into the store on Madison Ave today and was lucky enough to find a pre-sale going on.  I got three pairs of shoes that will get charged and sent out to me tomorrow.  Sizes were extremely limited, they seem to have about one pair per size.  There were several bags on sale, too.  Everything was 30% off.


----------



## Suzie

angelicskater16 said:


> Got this last month... Now I'm so addicted....&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2192829



They look great on you, I am loving RV shoes, can't buy them here in Oz so I have to go via ebay or on-line.


----------



## ladyjane 963

Bought a pair of Belle vivier shoes last week when I was on holiday in London but found a loose stitch when I returned home to scotland, and unfortunatly when I phoned the boutique and explained I  am not in London anymore the manageress was so rude and not very helpfull with my faulty shoes, I will never set foot in this store again .


----------



## Belle.

^oh no! sorry to hear this. Did you buy from Sloane St? Perhaps consider writing to them? A loose stitch is not acceptable.


----------



## angelicskater16

Thank You! 
You can call the store in the USA and maybe they can ship them over to you in OZ. 



Suzie said:


> They look great on you, I am loving RV shoes, can't buy them here in Oz so I have to go via ebay or on-line.


----------



## ladyjane 963

Belle. said:


> ^oh no! sorry to hear this. Did you buy from Sloane St? Perhaps consider writing to them? A loose stitch is not acceptable.


 
Yes 

Have returned the shoes to store by post, but have been told that they do not have my size and colour available possible for months and will not give me a refund , I am not happy with RV.


----------



## christymarie340

audreylita said:


> I popped into the store on Madison Ave today and was lucky enough to find a pre-sale going on.  I got three pairs of shoes that will get charged and sent out to me tomorrow.  Sizes were extremely limited, they seem to have about one pair per size.  There were several bags on sale, too.  Everything was 30% off.



Hey A-do you have an SA you could recommend? I'd love to see if they have what I'm looking for on sale! TIA


----------



## audreylita

christymarie340 said:


> Hey A-do you have an SA you could recommend? I'd love to see if they have what I'm looking for on sale! TIA



My SA just left so I worked with someone new.  He was a lovely young man named Koi and ironically he just came from working at Hermes.


----------



## Belle.

Lady Jane

Shouldn't you be legally entitled to a refund for faulty goods I believe so?? I think they are acting terribly here .


----------



## christymarie340

audreylita said:


> My SA just left so I worked with someone new.  He was a lovely young man named Koi and ironically he just came from working at Hermes.



Thank you


----------



## christymarie340

audreylita said:


> My SA just left so I worked with someone new.  He was a lovely young man named Koi and ironically he just came from working at Hermes.



He's not in today and they weren't willing to help me


----------



## ladyjane 963

Belle. said:


> Lady Jane
> 
> Shouldn't you be legally entitled to a refund for faulty goods I believe so?? I think they are acting terribly here .


 

I believe so , but I am more angry the way the manager has handled the situation, hopefully I will get a resolution soon.


----------



## Hakka Lady

angelicskater16 said:


> Got this last month... Now I'm so addicted....&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2192829


I could understand your excitement. Just got these two pairs (100mm blue heels in snake skin and 45mm tri-color belle Viviers), half a size different but perfect size in each of its own right. Wanted a red 45mm belle Viviers but no stock. Actually like the tri-color better as the color is more versatile. The 100mm is surprisingly comfortable for my wide feet.
May I know if you put sole protector at the bottom of your shoes? My Belle Viviers got some ugly scratches on the sole after just half a day of wear.
[ps: sorry for the grainy photos]


----------



## Belle.

Love^ especially the snakeskin they must be a beautiful shade of blue. Will you wear the snake day to day? Wondering how delicate the skin is...


----------



## audreylita

Hakka Lady said:


> I could understand your excitement. Just got these two pairs (100mm blue heels in snake skin and 45mm tri-color belle Viviers), half a size different but perfect size in each of its own right. Wanted a red 45mm belle Viviers but no stock. Actually like the tri-color better as the color is more versatile. The 100mm is surprisingly comfortable for my wide feet.
> May I know if you put sole protector at the bottom of your shoes? My Belle Viviers got some ugly scratches on the sole after just half a day of wear.
> [ps: sorry for the grainy photos]



A sole protector?


----------



## Hakka Lady

Belle. said:


> Love^ especially the snakeskin they must be a beautiful shade of blue. Will you wear the snake day to day? Wondering how delicate the skin is...


I have reservation about blue shoes initially. Let's say blue color is not a color that I would usually go for in shoes. However, the texture and the color (blue with black spots) make it ideal to pair with dark colors and I can see myself wearing them in formal/work wear. According to the SA, there is little care needed for snake skin as it survives snakes in the wilderness. Having said that, I forgot that snakes shed their skins! Well, only time will tell. One more thing, if you run your fingers on the shoes, you could feel the uneven bumps along the veins (I guess there were where the scale used to be?).


----------



## Hakka Lady

audreylita said:


> A sole protector?


Yes, it is a black piece that is stuck on the sole part that is touching the floor for anti-slip function. The new type is very thin. I did it for a pair of shoes some years back (for aesthetic reason - or some of you might disagree) but didnt think about doing it till I saw the sole of my belle Viviers on the first day of use!


----------



## audreylita

Hakka Lady said:


> Yes, it is a black piece that is stuck on the sole part that is touching the floor for anti-slip function. The new type is very thin. I did it for a pair of shoes some years back (for aesthetic reason - or some of you might disagree) but didnt think about doing it till I saw the sole of my belle Viviers on the first day of use!



Yes I know exactly what that is.  I put those half rubber soles on boots and shoes that are a bit more rough and tumble.  I personally don't like the way they look on delicate shoes.  I actually just brought a pair of old Manolo Blahniks to the shoe maker to have new soles put on.  They duplicate the leather sole and just put it on the front half.  I personally wouldn't put the rubber sole on a shoe like this, I'd rather just replace the sole as needed, assuming I keep the shoes that long.  Just my preference.


----------



## Belle.

Hi, does anyone know how the flat closed toe ballerina Chip shoe (the one with the crystal buckle) fits compared to gamete flats? do you take the same size in both??tia


----------



## candychu

my new roger vivier shoes!


----------



## Bethc

My new addition from the fall collection, love the fall colors!


----------



## layd3k

Bethc said:


> My new addition from the fall collection, love the fall colors!
> 
> View attachment 2222034



That is a gorgeous colour!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bethc said:


> My new addition from the fall collection, love the fall colors!
> 
> View attachment 2222034


 


Gorgeous....


----------



## PinkHermesQueen

My new additions from the private sale in Hong Kong


----------



## lulilu

^^^love them!  especially the brown suede!


----------



## sleepykitten

PinkHermesQueen said:


> My new additions from the private sale in Hong Kong



love!! great finds, congrats! i have the suede one in black, paid full price! would love to see modelling pics on the gold open toe chips!


----------



## PinkHermesQueen

Thanks lulilu and sleepykitten 

Posting a pic of another two pairs of chips I bought two months ago! I'm so banned for RV shoes this year :o


----------



## Hermes June

Bethc said:


> My new addition from the fall collection, love the fall colors!
> 
> View attachment 2222034



Violet is lovely colour!! Love it


----------



## Hermes June

PinkHermesQueen said:


> My new additions from the private sale in Hong Kong



The sandal is really exotic!! Great find!


----------



## windy_day

@pink hermesqueen
Private sale in hongkong is only for vvip? How many percent discount? 
Also what the benefit to be one of vvip?
Tia


----------



## PinkHermesQueen

windy_day said:


> @pink hermesqueen
> Private sale in hongkong is only for vvip? How many percent discount?
> Also what the benefit to be one of vvip?
> Tia



Hi! Yes, the private sale in HK is for VIPs only (by invitation in the mail). Discount is 30% off on selected styles (i.e. seasonal styles).

Besides the private sales that happen twice a year, perk includes 10% on regular priced items thru out the year. HTH!


----------



## windy_day

PinkHermesQueen said:


> Hi! Yes, the private sale in HK is for VIPs only (by invitation in the mail). Discount is 30% off on selected styles (i.e. seasonal styles).
> 
> Besides the private sales that happen twice a year, perk includes 10% on regular priced items thru out the year. HTH!



Thanks for your info. My sa says you must spend 100000 hkd in 6 months is that right?


----------



## duna

PinkHermesQueen said:


> My new additions from the private sale in Hong Kong



Congrats! I love the tortoiseshell flats, I have the same in black.


----------



## nattle

I saw a queue outside of RV in landmark the other day and tempted to queue for the sale. But I heard the private sale is for VIP only so I didn't queue up in the end. Love your purple sandals btw!


----------



## PinkHermesQueen

windy_day said:


> Thanks for your info. My sa says you must spend 100000 hkd in 6 months is that right?



The requirement wasnt so high in the past but they hv changed the rule now. Watever your SA says should be right


----------



## PinkHermesQueen

nattle said:


> I saw a queue outside of RV in landmark the other day and tempted to queue for the sale. But I heard the private sale is for VIP only so I didn't queue up in the end. Love your purple sandals btw!



Yep, only 30% off for VIPs and they check your status when you make a payment to make sure you qualify for the sale. Thanks for your compliment on the sandals, I wasn't sure if I should get them in the beginning but I figured they won't go out of style so might as well


----------



## Masuko

Bethc said:


> My new addition from the fall collection, love the fall colors!
> 
> View attachment 2222034




Have the same shoes. 
Wear them in good health!


----------



## dchildaries

Does anyone have a good BG sale person that can help me with RV shoes?
I being trying to call BG for so many time, but none of the SA ever pick up the phone...


----------



## PinkHermesQueen

sleepykitten said:


> love!! great finds, congrats! i have the suede one in black, paid full price! would love to see modelling pics on the gold open toe chips!



Here's my mod pic, with my dog hehe


----------



## sleepykitten

PinkHermesQueen said:


> Here's my mod pic, with my dog hehe



oh pretty! and your corgy is super super cute!!


----------



## dumdumsun

one of 3 pairs purchased this week....
i'm hooked!


----------



## fashion16

PinkHermesQueen said:


> Here's my mod pic, with my dog hehe



What a cute corgi!!! I love that breed!


----------



## PinkHermesQueen

sleepykitten said:


> oh pretty! and your corgy is super super cute!!







fashion16 said:


> What a cute corgi!!! I love that breed!



Thanks thanks!! I love him to death!!


----------



## lulilu

My Theresa has a pre-order for fall/winter shoes.


----------



## MaisieZ

PinkHermesQueen said:


> My new additions from the private sale in Hong Kong


They are gorgeous! I have been looking everywhere for the horn/tortoise shell buckle without any luck.   PHQ, I agree, as with Hermes, they will become, are already, classics, so may you enjoy them for many years to come.

Maisie


----------



## Minda

So upset I did not buy when I was in the RV boutique in Paris last year... Where can I find them in San Francisco?

What is the selection like in Neimans in LA? Does anyone have an SA there that you don't mind sharing? Thank you so much!


----------



## caffiex

I always manage to go to sales and pick up items that are not on sale. Had to pay full price ooooh but I can't resist


----------



## Love Of My Life

^ these are nice.. enjoy


----------



## Hermes June

caffiex said:


> I always manage to go to sales and pick up items that are not on sale. Had to pay full price ooooh but I can't resist



These are perfect for summer! Blue is so lively and shine


----------



## audreylita

I bought three pairs of shoes at the pre-sale at the Madison Avenue boutique.   The shoes were to be shipped to me when the sale began.  After a week or two, when they still weren't here, I called the boutique to find out what was what.  I was told there were so many shoes to be sent that they were behind and that mine were about to be shipped.

Another two weeks passed and still no shoes.  So I called the boutique again and they said they'd get right back to me with the details.

Many hours passed and my SA finally called me back.  He said he checked the tracking with UPS and that the box was lost.  It was nowhere to be found.  UPS lost my shoes!  So he called several other boutiques and was able to locate the shoes I'd purchased and had them sent to me.  They all just arrived safe and sound.  I will post pictures soon.


----------



## Hermes June

My Belle Vivier Suede pump.. So comfy..


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

At the beginning of June, I went to Paris and visited the Saint-Honoré boutique. After talking a little bit with the SA, I found out that you can in fact order directly from them via phone or email.
If you know which style and size you want, but aren't sure about the colour they can take pictures and sent them to you by email. The cost of shipping is 15 euro for EU and 20 for the rest of the world, but she was quoting from the top of her head, so it's better to confirm.
So, if you live somewhere without a Roger Vivier boutique or don't want to use MyTheresa or LuisaviaRoma you can now order directly from Paris.
Also, the sale is a private event, only for regular customers, for which you need an invitation. 
Hope it helps.


----------



## nattle

Oh fantastic! Do you mind sharing their email by PM? Thanks!


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

She didn't give me her personal email, just the general one you can find on their web page under contacts (for Paris boutique): storeparis @ rogervivier .com


----------



## lucywife

Hanna Flaneur said:


> She didn't give me her personal email, just the general one you can find on their web page under contacts (for Paris boutique): storeparis @ rogervivier .com


Oh, that is fantastic!
Thank you!


----------



## Princess D

PinkHermesQueen said:


> The requirement wasnt so high in the past but they hv changed the rule now. Watever your SA says should be right



I made a purchase there today and the SA said 150k within 6 months... Sigh...


----------



## ladyjane 963

Has anyone bought and can recommend a good SA in Harrods  for RV shoes as i dont want to buy from Sloane st.


----------



## Lushi

my 1st pair. Did not know the brand, but fell in love instantly after I saw those


----------



## Chicanery

I am going to spent a few days in Cannes, could somebody please recommend a store to get RV shoes on the French Riviera (Côte d'Azur)? I am desperate for a pair of suede Gommette flats.


----------



## fatcat2523

My family I'd planning to go to Vegas next month...does anyone know if any place carry RV down at Vegas? Thank you


----------



## Love Of My Life

fatcat2523 said:


> My family I'd planning to go to Vegas next month...does anyone know if any place carry RV down at Vegas? Thank you


 

    You might want to check out the Wynn...


----------



## graycat5

fatcat2523 said:


> My family I'd planning to go to Vegas next month...does anyone know if any place carry RV down at Vegas? Thank you


Sorry *fatcat2523*, but no, RV is not available in LV.


----------



## fatcat2523

hotshot said:


> You might want to check out the Wynn...


 


graycat5 said:


> Sorry *fatcat2523*, but no, RV is not available in LV.


 
Thank you...that's sad...no RV in LV


----------



## Love Of My Life

How about NM in Vegas, just a thought


----------



## Love Of My Life

Just googled Roger Vivier & it does look like there is a Vivier boutique in the
Wynn Hotel (this was from 2009 so perhaps things have changed)

But I would call just to be sure the boutique is still there


----------



## graycat5

hotshot said:


> How about NM in Vegas, just a thought





Unfortunately, NM in Beverly Hills is the only location in the company that carries RV...


----------



## lulilu

graycat5 said:


> Unfortunately, NM in Beverly Hills is the only location in the company that carries RV...



SAs at your local NM can look up the RVs that the California store has and order them for you.


----------



## poohbag

My first pair! They are so comfortable!


----------



## audreylita

poohbag said:


> My first pair! They are so comfortable!



Wow you found them in pink!  I have to look for them, have them in almost every color.  This is seriously a comfortable shoe and they've become quite the addiction.


----------



## poohbag

audreylita said:


> Wow you found them in pink!  I have to look for them, have them in almost every color.  This is seriously a comfortable shoe and they've become quite the addiction.



Oh wow you must have quite a collection! Yes I'm so impressed with how comfortable they are! Looking forward to getting more pairs in the future!


----------



## _debi_

Did you guys find the patent Gommettes comfortable on the first wear? I have the white and navy, just worn the white ones once and ouch... so stiff. I also have the black suede/tortoise and they were pretty uncomfortable for the first few wears but then were fine, so I'm hoping the patent ones are the same. Sad thing is I've avoided wearing the patent ones a few times because I'm worried about blisters. And they also ruined my pedicure which was a shame.  I probably just need to be patient and let them wear in a little.


----------



## audreylita

I find the all patent ones to be the most comfortable of all the flats.


----------



## poohbag

I plan to wear them to work tomorrow so I will report back! So excited!


----------



## poohbag

_debi_ said:


> Did you guys find the patent Gommettes comfortable on the first wear? I have the white and navy, just worn the white ones once and ouch... so stiff. I also have the black suede/tortoise and they were pretty uncomfortable for the first few wears but then were fine, so I'm hoping the patent ones are the same. Sad thing is I've avoided wearing the patent ones a few times because I'm worried about blisters. And they also ruined my pedicure which was a shame.  I probably just need to be patient and let them wear in a little.



I wore my hot pink patent Gommettes out for the first time yesterday at work and they were very comfortable!  No breaking in needed and my feet did not hurt at all at the end of the day.  Definitely a   from me!


----------



## _debi_

poohbag said:


> I wore my hot pink patent Gommettes out for the first time yesterday at work and they were very comfortable!  No breaking in needed and my feet did not hurt at all at the end of the day.  Definitely a   from me!



Glad to hear it! I will give mine another chance soon and hope for the best...


----------



## layd3k

Lushi said:


> View attachment 2246647
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 1st pair. Did not know the brand, but fell in love instantly after I saw those



Did you find them to be narrow? Did you go TTS or size down? Thanks!


----------



## Emma chanel bab

My two pairs of roger vivier
Denim 85mm 
Black Patent leather 100mm
Gotta say. Quiet comfortable for the height and the 85mm was  actually proven doable when walked around whole day holding my 15 month baby.


----------



## ms piggy

Emma chanel bab said:


> My two pairs of roger vivier
> Denim 85mm
> Black Patent leather 100mm
> Gotta say. Quiet comfortable for the height and the 85mm was  actually proven doable when walked around whole day holding my 15 month baby.



Lovely haul. Belle de Nuit 85 is my favourite go to pumps for work. I like that they are comfy and not so common.


----------



## amd_tan

Lushi said:


> View attachment 2246647
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 1st pair. Did not know the brand, but fell in love instantly after I saw those



These are so gorgeous! Are they TTS?
Where did you find them?


----------



## Lushi

layd3k said:


> Did you find them to be narrow? Did you go TTS or size down? Thanks!



I went Half size down, normally I wear 38.5 or 39(CL, and chanel) but these are 38, they are bit narrow, but I have narrow foot so, over all they are very comfy.


----------



## katran26

^love the buckles!! gorgeous!


----------



## duna

Does anyone know what the Gommettes with the tortoiseshell buckle cost in Paris?? My DD is going next week, so if they cost less than here in Italy (420 euros) I'll ask her to buy them there. TIA


----------



## Sculli

duna said:


> Does anyone know what the Gommettes with the tortoiseshell buckle cost in Paris?? My DD is going next week, so if they cost less than here in Italy (420 euros) I'll ask her to buy them there. TIA



They were either 420 also, those flats r gorgeous. I saw the SA in that model.


----------



## Sculli

My first Viviers .


----------



## Sculli

Forgot to upload The pic, sorry .


----------



## sweetsss

My RV. Size 33


----------



## duna

Sculli said:


> They were either 420 also, those flats r gorgeous. I saw the SA in that model.



Thanks! I love yours too, I find the Gommette model SO comfortable, they really are gorgeous!


----------



## evaaa*

Sculli said:


> Forgot to upload The pic, sorry .
> View attachment 2297461



Sculli your flats are tdf! Where'd you get them??


----------



## Sculli

evaaa* said:


> Sculli your flats are tdf! Where'd you get them??



In paris @ galleries lafayette. They have this huge shoes department section with lots if brands. Like a dream .


----------



## Masuko

Sculli said:


> Forgot to upload The pic, sorry .
> View attachment 2297461




Lovely color!! Good choice!!


----------



## evaaa*

Sculli said:


> In paris @ galleries lafayette. They have this huge shoes department section with lots if brands. Like a dream .



OMG I'll be heading there in 2 weeks how are the selections and sizes there?? Sorry for asking so many questions I'm so excited about my trip it'll be my first time in Paris


----------



## Sculli

evaaa* said:


> OMG I'll be heading there in 2 weeks how are the selections and sizes there?? Sorry for asking so many questions I'm so excited about my trip it'll be my first time in Paris



They have their own small store, with big collection. I think they still got all sizes. I liked this model in The picture on the left, they got other colors I liked. Maybe for next time when I go to paris. 
So in love with their shoes.


----------



## _debi_

Sculli said:


> Forgot to upload The pic, sorry .
> View attachment 2297461



Love them! Let us know how the suede wears, I'd love a pair of the light suede ones but am a bit frightened to get them!! I have the black suede and tortoise and they've worn well though.


----------



## _debi_

sweetsss said:


> My RV. Size 33



Wow your feet are tiny! Love the patent Gommettes.


----------



## _debi_

duna said:


> Thanks! I love yours too, I find the Gommette model SO comfortable, they really are gorgeous!



I think the shoes are a standard price across Europe in Euros, so the shoes will be the same in France as they are in Italy. I love the black and tortoise, goes with everything.


----------



## _debi_

evaaa* said:


> OMG I'll be heading there in 2 weeks how are the selections and sizes there?? Sorry for asking so many questions I'm so excited about my trip it'll be my first time in Paris



Don't miss going to the flagship store in Paris, it's a beautiful place!


----------



## evaaa*

_debi_ said:


> Don't miss going to the flagship store in Paris, it's a beautiful place!



I'll definitely make a trip there! Does the flagship store has more selection or galeries lafayette?


----------



## ms piggy

evaaa* said:


> I'll definitely make a trip there! Does the flagship store has more selection or galeries lafayette?



Definitely the flagship store on rue du Faubourg Saint-Honoré. It is a beautiful two-storey boutique with lots of shoes on display. Upstairs, the decor and feel is like someone's luxurious home. Very cosy and inviting. Absolutely one of my favourite stores in the area.


----------



## _debi_

evaaa* said:


> I'll definitely make a trip there! Does the flagship store has more selection or galeries lafayette?



Agree with ms piggy, it has a great selection and is quite a big place. Also I imagine they'd have stock of most things in the back as well or could order things for you, so ask if you don't see what you want on display. I love going there, it's one of my favourite shops anywhere. And I always keep an eye out for Ines when I'm there, I'd love to catch a glimpse of her! Love her!


----------



## duna

_debi_ said:


> I think the shoes are a standard price across Europe in Euros, so the shoes will be the same in France as they are in Italy. I love the black and tortoise, goes with everything.



 Thanks! My DD went to the flagship store in Paris yesterday but they didn't have my size: as you rightly say, they cost 420 euros there aswell. I'll have to try Milan. I have the black and tortoise, now I'm looking for the beige ones.


----------



## duna

_debi_ said:


> Agree with ms piggy, it has a great selection and is quite a big place. Also I imagine they'd have stock of most things in the back as well or could order things for you, so ask if you don't see what you want on display. I love going there, it's one of my favourite shops anywhere. And I always keep an eye out for Ines when I'm there, *I'd love to catch a glimpse of her! Love her!*




I'm a huge fan of Ines aswell, we're the same age so I can relate to her. She's the epitomy of chic IMO!


----------



## Masuko

My Vivier's in the sun


----------



## hedgwin99

Masuko said:


> View attachment 2304460
> 
> 
> My Vivier's in the sun



Lovely!


----------



## jessb646

Just so you all know my SA announced today that she will be putting pictures up on Instagram of current stock -- her handle is KirstieSaksNYC - she said that she'll be putting sale shoes up too!


----------



## hedgwin99

jessb646 said:


> Just so you all know my SA announced today that she will be putting pictures up on Instagram of current stock -- her handle is KirstieSaksNYC - she said that she'll be putting sale shoes up too!



Thanks!! I just follow her and hope she post some good sale shoes


----------



## kb23

I brought my very first pair of RV last week, and I'm not entirely sure they are worth the $650AUD I paid.
Does anyone else feel the same??


----------



## lulilu

kb23 said:


> I brought my very first pair of RV last week, and I'm not entirely sure they are worth the $650AUD I paid.
> Does anyone else feel the same??



What style did you buy? My RV heels are well worth it and go with almost everything I wear to work. My flats are very useful -- with just about everything, from work to casual.


----------



## HADASSA

Sculli said:


> Forgot to upload The pic, sorry .
> View attachment 2297461


 
Sculli, are these *Belle de Nuit* in 35mm? If you own the Belle Viviers as well, did you find that you had to take a half size down in the Belle de Nuit?


----------



## Sculli

HADASSA said:


> Sculli, are these *Belle de Nuit* in 35mm? If you own the Belle Viviers as well, did you find that you had to take a half size down in the Belle de Nuit?



It's The 10mm gommette suède buckle, I took a whole size down actually for this style.


----------



## audreylita

I'm a size 8 and most of my RV's are 7 1/2.  Although I do have a few in 8 and even one in a 7.  As with most of these high end shoe manufacturers, you need to try everything.

Although I am always the same size if I'm buying the same style shoe in different colors, like the flat patent gommettes which have really taken over my closet.  They are so incredibly comfortable!


----------



## HADASSA

Sculli said:


> It's The 10mm gommette suède buckle, I took a whole size down actually for this style.


 

Thank you - I thought I was being paranoid. SAs were telling me I will be the same size across RV styles but now I know that is not true. I have to shop with internal measurements for shoes and the Belle Viviers are about 1/4" longer, which I believe is because of the long narrow toe box.


----------



## HADASSA

audreylita said:


> I'm a size 8 and most of my RV's are 7 1/2.  Although I do have a few in 8 and even one in a 7.  As with most of these high end shoe manufacturers, you need to try everything.
> 
> Although I am always the same size if I'm buying the same style shoe in different colors, like the flat patent gommettes which have really taken over my closet.  They are so incredibly comfortable!


 
Thank you audreylita. I am 36.5(US 6.5) in Chanel, 36 (US 6) in Ferragamo and in Belle Viviers I am 35.5. The Belle de Nuit is almond toe so that is why I was wondering if I could be half size down. How do you find the Belle de Nuit toe box?


----------



## audreylita

HADASSA said:


> Thank you audreylita. I am 36.5(US 6.5) in Chanel, 36 (US 6) in Ferragamo and in Belle Viviers I am 35.5. The Belle de Nuit is almond toe so that is why I was wondering if I could be half size down. How do you find the Belle de Nuit toe box?



I was actually my true size in this style but again, you just never know what size you'll be.


----------



## Happy Luppy

Lushi said:


> View attachment 2246647
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 1st pair. Did not know the brand, but fell in love instantly after I saw those



hi girls, i've been very curious about RV shoes.
What makes the diamond studded ones more expensive rather than the normal RV ones?


----------



## am2022

I am also interested in getting a pair for work ...
Do they go on sale?


----------



## audreylita

amacasa said:


> I am also interested in getting a pair for work ...
> Do they go on sale?



Yes.  But stock is always low.  The boutique on Madison Ave gets in only one of each size for each shoe (hope that made sense).  Stock is always low on the good stuff even at full price.


----------



## am2022

Thanks audreylita for always being so helpful ! 


audreylita said:


> Yes.  But stock is always low.  The boutique on Madison Ave gets in only one of each size for each shoe (hope that made sense).  Stock is always low on the good stuff even at full price.


----------



## audreylita

amacasa said:


> Thanks audreylita for always being so helpful !



I think that means I spend too much time in the stores.


----------



## HADASSA

amacasa said:


> I am also interested in getting a pair for work ...
> Do they go on sale?


 


audreylita said:


> Yes.  But stock is always low.  The boutique on Madison Ave gets in only one of each size for each shoe (hope that made sense).  Stock is always low on the good stuff even at full price.


 
I was told the same thing at London Sloane Street -* one in each size in each colour*.


----------



## hedgwin99

HADASSA said:


> I was told the same thing at London Sloane Street -* one in each size in each colour*.



I know these shoes goes on sale and NYC just had a sample sale earlier this year. How can a store stay in business if they only stock one pair per each size??


----------



## HADASSA

hedgwin99 said:


> I know these shoes goes on sale and NYC just had a sample sale earlier this year. How can a store stay in business if they only stock one pair per each size??


 
RV alone knows their business strategy. I am a 35.5 and I could not even get my size in any style at Sloane. It was the same thing at FSH store in Paris.


----------



## hedgwin99

HADASSA said:


> RV alone knows their business strategy. I am a 35.5 and I could not even get my size in any style at Sloane. It was the same thing at FSH store in Paris.



Hemmm I guess I must check out these shoes. I have lavin miu miu Chanel givenchy Chole but nothing from RV


----------



## hedgwin99

Not sure if this is post already but I swing by Saks fifth in NYC today to try on roger vivier shoes. The SA @ Saks told me effective November 2013 there will be a price increase on all roger vivier shoes


----------



## poohbag

Added two pairs during the recent Saks triple and bonus points event:
Ombré irisdescent patent (sorry don't know the exact name and my SA gave me the wrong box)-it's like an oil slick-black in front and rest changes color depending on the angle of lighting

Calf hair leopard print


----------



## hedgwin99

poohbag said:


> Added two pairs during the recent Saks triple and bonus points event:
> Ombré irisdescent patent (sorry don't know the exact name and my SA gave me the wrong box)-it's like an oil slick-black in front and rest changes color depending on the angle of lighting
> 
> Calf hair leopard print



Love it!!


----------



## Minda

Beautiful! These aren't so common. Excellent choice


poohbag said:


> Added two pairs during the recent Saks triple and bonus points event:
> Ombré irisdescent patent (sorry don't know the exact name and my SA gave me the wrong box)-it's like an oil slick-black in front and rest changes color depending on the angle of lighting
> 
> Calf hair leopard print


----------



## HiromiT

poohbag said:


> Added two pairs during the recent Saks triple and bonus points event:
> Ombré irisdescent patent (sorry don't know the exact name and my SA gave me the wrong box)-it's like an oil slick-black in front and rest changes color depending on the angle of lighting
> 
> Calf hair leopard print



Those are gorgeous!


----------



## claireyk

-


----------



## poohbag

hedgwin99 said:


> Love it!!





Minda said:


> Beautiful! These aren't so common. Excellent choice





HiromiT said:


> Those are gorgeous!



Thank you hedgwin99, Minda, and HiromiT for sharing in my excitement! I have worn both pairs and the calfhair one is particularly comfortable!


----------



## ^^ty^^

Great shoes.


----------



## charmesh

There are a ton of pictures of the Spring Summer 14 collection on instagram. Look under the hashtag rogervivier


----------



## claireyk

Ready for fall!


----------



## hedgwin99

claireyk said:


> Ready for fall!



Wow!! &#128525;


----------



## audreylita

Spring 2014


----------



## Minda

Are the calf hair leopard print flats comfortable? Are they stiffer than patent and did you have to go up a size? 



poohbag said:


> Added two pairs during the recent Saks triple and bonus points event:
> Ombré irisdescent patent (sorry don't know the exact name and my SA gave me the wrong box)-it's like an oil slick-black in front and rest changes color depending on the angle of lighting
> 
> Calf hair leopard print


----------



## Chrissy131

I traveled to NYC this weekend and today I was at  saks purchase my pair. Tomorrow saks will increase $50 per pair and $75 per crystal buckle. I feel lucky purchased before the price raise tomorrow. The SA said boutique already increase the price. The right one come home with me


----------



## lucywife

I need help! Do you, guys, know if Bernard is still working in Miami store? I didn't get any inventory updates from him in a while now and he is not responding to my inquiry, I'm in the obsession mode ((( E-mailed to Paris store like one of the posters advised, now waiting...


----------



## poohbag

Minda said:


> Are the calf hair leopard print flats comfortable? Are they stiffer than patent and did you have to go up a size?



They are really really comfortable! In fact I find them better than the patent ones. I took them in my usual size! I'm so in love with them!


----------



## poohbag

Chrissy131 said:


> I traveled to NYC this weekend and today I was at  saks purchase my pair. Tomorrow saks will increase $50 per pair and $75 per crystal buckle. I feel lucky purchased before the price raise tomorrow. The SA said boutique already increase the price. The right one come home with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2357979



Beautiful! Congrats! Always so exciting to buy stuff right before a price hike!


----------



## poohbag

claireyk said:


> Ready for fall!



Love the color! Congrats!


----------



## Minda

poohbag said:


> They are really really comfortable! In fact I find them better than the patent ones. I took them in my usual size! I'm so in love with them!



Thanks poohbag


----------



## Masuko

My beloved Vivier shoes


----------



## HiromiT

Masuko said:


> My beloved Vivier shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2360876
> 
> View attachment 2360878


Lovely collection!


----------



## HiromiT

claireyk said:


> Ready for fall!


Stunning colour!


----------



## hedgwin99

Masuko said:


> My beloved Vivier shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2360876
> 
> View attachment 2360878




I love the yellow and the blue pairs!! I'm a total sucker for anything yellow


----------



## hedgwin99

Finally join the club! These are my first pair. Order thru tessabit.com an boutique affiliated with farfetch 

Highly recommend this place. RV shoes are
Priced cheaper compare to mytherea, Saks


----------



## hedgwin99

Another shot from the side. Love these heels!! Not unwalkable for me


----------



## Love Of My Life

So clean & classic are these Viviers


----------



## poohbag

hedgwin99 said:


> Finally join the club! These are my first pair. Order thru tessabit.com an boutique affiliated with farfetch
> 
> Highly recommend this place. RV shoes are
> Priced cheaper compare to mytherea, Saks
> 
> View attachment 2366067



Beautiful! Congrats on finding your first pair, and at a good price too!


----------



## HiromiT

hedgwin99 said:


> Finally join the club! These are my first pair. Order thru tessabit.com an boutique affiliated with farfetch
> 
> Highly recommend this place. RV shoes are
> Priced cheaper compare to mytherea, Saks



Congrats and welcome to the club! This was my first pair too.


----------



## juebrueren

This is my first pair of roger vivier.


----------



## _debi_

juebrueren said:


> This is my first pair of roger vivier.



Ooo I love those, very chic. Where did you get them?


----------



## juebrueren

_debi_ said:


> Ooo I love those, very chic. Where did you get them?



I bought them from US ebay. I was looking for them for a very long time.


----------



## hedgwin99

My bargain pair score thru eBay
I had to do some touch up to cover up the defect.. Let me know if anyone can notice the defect... If not I guess my little DIY worked


----------



## lucywife

hedgwin99 said:


> Finally join the club! These are my first pair. Order thru tessabit.com an boutique affiliated with farfetch
> 
> Highly recommend this place. RV shoes are
> Priced cheaper compare to mytherea, Saks
> 
> View attachment 2366067



They are beautiful! Thank you for the reference also


----------



## lucywife

juebrueren said:


> This is my first pair of roger vivier.


Are they pink in size 36?


----------



## vww12

Anyone know if any stores in Houston, TX or Austin, TX carry them?


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

My new Roger vivier. In my size finally. They are a little tight in the front. Does patent stretch out or should I get a .5 size bigger and put insoles for comfort.


----------



## svenesaes

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> My new Roger vivier. In my size finally. They are a little tight in the front. Does patent stretch out or should I get a .5 size bigger and put insoles for comfort.



Those are beautiful! Patent will stretch a little. My Vivier SA recommends to buy patent TTS, and that they will feel tight initially. She says that some of her clients put on white athletic socks and walk around at home with their new patent RVs to stretch them out. She says that after 1-2 weeks, they will stretch to fit and become very comfortable. Enjoy your new shoes!


----------



## Love Of My Life

svenesaes said:


> Those are beautiful! Patent will stretch a little. My Vivier SA recommends to buy patent TTS, and that they will feel tight initially. She says that some of her clients put on white athletic socks and walk around at home with their new patent RVs to stretch them out. She says that after 1-2 weeks, they will stretch to fit and become very comfortable. Enjoy your new shoes!


 

This is a great tip... saves some $$$ taking to the shoemaker to be
stretched...


----------



## juebrueren

lucywife said:


> Are they pink in size 36?


no. they are beige in 39.
Thank you


----------



## juebrueren

I think they are sold out everywhere. They are real crocodile leather.
I am wondering how much they are 
Thank you


----------



## Love Of My Life

juebrueren said:


> I think they are sold out everywhere. They are real crocodile leather.
> I am wondering how much they are
> Thank you


 

Think you are looking at $2500+....


----------



## Nikonina

Where can I purchase RV shoes in person in US?


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Nikonina said:


> Where can I purchase RV shoes in person in US?



you can go to RV boutique , and both saks and begdorfgoodman have it too. If you do go to Saks  you can look for Jerry. He is great!! the best Sa you will ever meet  
Good luck


----------



## Nikonina

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> you can go to RV boutique , and both saks and begdorfgoodman have it too. If you do go to Saks  you can look for Jerry. He is great!! the best Sa you will ever meet
> Good luck




Thanks ! I assume you meant NYC Saks and begdorfgoodman right?


----------



## audreylita

Nikonina said:


> Where can I purchase RV shoes in person in US?



The Roger Vivier boutique in Manhattan is on the corner of 65th and Madison, SW corner.  There's also one in Bal Harbour Shops in Miami Beach.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Nikonina said:


> Thanks ! I assume you meant NYC Saks and begdorfgoodman right?



Yes. Are you in NYC lol.. well they can ship too so


----------



## Nikonina

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Yes. Are you in NYC lol.. well they can ship too so




I am on the West Coast but not at LA or near LA. I would love to try it on if i can do it at Saks San Francisco since it takes me an hour to drive there.


----------



## audreylita

Nikonina said:


> I am on the West Coast but not at LA or near LA. I would love to try it on if i can do it at Saks San Francisco since it takes me an hour to drive there.



You might want to call your local Saks to see if they carry them.  I know the store in Manhattan does but don't know about any others in the states.


----------



## ms piggy

Nikonina said:


> I am on the West Coast but not at LA or near LA. I would love to try it on if i can do it at Saks San Francisco since it takes me an hour to drive there.



When I was there in end May, Saks SF didn't carry RV. One of the shoe SAs said he wished they did as lots of customers were asking for the brand.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nikonina said:


> I am on the West Coast but not at LA or near LA. I would love to try it on if i can do it at Saks San Francisco since it takes me an hour to drive there.


 


NM in BH carries RV...


----------



## audreylita

hotshot said:


> NM in BH carries RV...



Bal Harbour or Beverly Hills?


----------



## Love Of My Life

audreylita said:


> Bal Harbour or Beverly Hills?


 


Bevery Hills... 877-634-6263  

Happy shopping


----------



## lulilu

Your NM SA at any location can look up the BH stock on his/her Ipad.


----------



## Chrissy131

NM SA  will can order it through their Ipad if the size is available


----------



## ms piggy

Belle de Nuit 65mm in Catrame grey suede.


----------



## audreylita

ms piggy said:


> Belle de Nuit 65mm in Catrame grey suede.



Vivier shoes and a Zara bag.  We could be twins shopping!


----------



## Love Of My Life

ms piggy said:


> Belle de Nuit 65mm in Catrame grey suede.


 


They look beautiful on you... enjoy


----------



## lulilu

Have the black suede Ms Piggy (heel is a bit higher) and they are super comfy -- can wear all day.


----------



## ms piggy

audreylita said:


> Vivier shoes and a Zara bag.  We could be twins shopping!



Lol, this was taken in the Zara changing room. 




hotshot said:


> They look beautiful on you... enjoy





lulilu said:


> Have the black suede Ms Piggy (heel is a bit higher) and they are super comfy -- can wear all day.



Thank you. First pair of suede pumps for me as well as the lower 65mm (other than Valentino Rockstud kittens and Ferragamos). My next suede would be the black in 85mm, comfy indeed.


----------



## Suzie

ms piggy said:


> Belle de Nuit 65mm in Catrame grey suede.



They look gorgeous on you. I have to scour ebay or buy when I travel as there is no Roger Vivier here in Australia, which is both a good and bad thing.


----------



## ms piggy

Suzie said:


> They look gorgeous on you. I have to scour ebay or buy when I travel as there is no Roger Vivier here in Australia, which is both a good and bad thing.



It was the same for me *Suzie*. But a new store just very recently opened where I am, which is also both a good and a bad thing. The selections here are limited though and of course the pricing is much higher than Europe. Do online merchants like Mytheresa ship to where you are? It is actually cheaper for me to buy online but I do like going to the real store to browse and try in person.


----------



## Suzie

ms piggy said:


> It was the same for me *Suzie*. But a new store just very recently opened where I am, which is also both a good and a bad thing. The selections here are limited though and of course the pricing is much higher than Europe. Do online merchants like Mytheresa ship to where you are? It is actually cheaper for me to buy online but I do like going to the real store to browse and try in person.



Ms piggy, yes I can buy on mytheresa and other sites but they don't have a very wide selection.


----------



## hedgwin99

Suzie said:


> Ms piggy, yes I can buy on mytheresa and other sites but they don't have a very wide selection.




Have you try to get in contact with department stores such as Bergdorf Goodman? I know they do international shipping. They carry vivier shoes as well


----------



## Suzie

hedgwin99 said:


> Have you try to get in contact with department stores such as Bergdorf Goodman? I know they do international shipping. They carry vivier shoes as well



I see that they are in store only purchases but it is okay I have enough pairs or get me through till I go away overseas next year.


----------



## HiromiT

ms piggy said:


> Belle de Nuit 65mm in Catrame grey suede.


Absolutely gorgeous --that grey looks velvety! Now I want a pair of gommettes in that colour.


----------



## audreylita

HiromiT said:


> Absolutely gorgeous --that grey looks velvety! Now I want a pair of gommettes in that colour.



Seriously, me too!  Ms Piggy, what size are you?  And if you're a 38, may I have your address?


----------



## claireyk

Hello Ladies, does anyone know the price of Gommette Ballerina (suede or patent) and Belle Vivier (suede, patent, or leather) in Paris? Thanks in advance


----------



## ms piggy

HiromiT said:


> Absolutely gorgeous --that grey looks velvety! Now I want a pair of gommettes in that colour.



The Gommettes are one of my favourite flats. Gorgeous in this colour and material. 




audreylita said:


> Seriously, me too!  Ms Piggy, what size are you?  And if you're a 38, may I have your address?



I am half a size too small for you but I could have your address and slip into all of yours with the help of those half inserts!


----------



## ms piggy

claireyk said:


> Hello Ladies, does anyone know the price of Gommette Ballerina (suede or patent) and Belle Vivier (suede, patent, or leather) in Paris? Thanks in advance



Mytheresa (Google for the link) has European prices, which are all the same for Euro pricing including France/Paris.


----------



## audreylita

ms piggy said:


> The Gommettes are one of my favourite flats. Gorgeous in this colour and material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am half a size too small for you but I could have your address and slip into all of yours with the help of those half inserts!



Hey we can time share!  And no problem, I'll squeeze into your size.


----------



## claireyk

ms piggy said:


> Mytheresa (Google for the link) has European prices, which are all the same for Euro pricing including France/Paris.



Thanks ms piggy!!


----------



## a la mode

claireyk said:


> Hello Ladies, does anyone know the price of Gommette Ballerina (suede or patent) and Belle Vivier (suede, patent, or leather) in Paris? Thanks in advance




I was just in the main boutique and the Belle Vivier were 530 euros.


----------



## claireyk

a la mode said:


> I was just in the main boutique and the Belle Vivier were 530 euros.



Thanks! =) Do you know by any chance that when the main boutique in Paris will go on sale? I will be visiting Paris around Thanksgiving, and hope to score a couple of pairs.


----------



## layd3k

claireyk said:


> Thanks! =) Do you know by any chance that when the main boutique in Paris will go on sale? I will be visiting Paris around Thanksgiving, and hope to score a couple of pairs.



I believe that the Parisian sales do not start until January.


----------



## claireyk

layd3k said:


> I believe that the Parisian sales do not start until January.



I see. Thanks for your kind reply


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hakka Lady said:


> I could understand your excitement. Just got these two pairs (100mm blue heels in snake skin and 45mm tri-color belle Viviers), half a size different but perfect size in each of its own right. Wanted a red 45mm belle Viviers but no stock. Actually like the tri-color better as the color is more versatile. The 100mm is surprisingly comfortable for my wide feet.
> May I know if you put sole protector at the bottom of your shoes? My Belle Viviers got some ugly scratches on the sole after just half a day of wear.
> [ps: sorry for the grainy photos]


 


After seeing your tri color belle Viviers, I was lusting for them.
Finally, they arrived......


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Was there an Rv sale just passed few days ago?? Did I missed it?


----------



## Nikonina

I am so tempted to order a pair of Gommette suede ballerinas online from MyTheresa. Can someone help me on these:

How much it cost in US RV store?

How much it cost in Euro? 

I am a US size 8, what is the recommended size? 

Thanks ladies


----------



## hedgwin99

Nikonina said:


> I am so tempted to order a pair of Gommette suede ballerinas online from MyTheresa. Can someone help me on these:
> 
> How much it cost in US RV store?
> 
> How much it cost in Euro?
> 
> I am a US size 8, what is the recommended size?
> 
> Thanks ladies




Go to Saks fifth or BG in NYC to try it first. I am size 8 and it's true to size. Mytheresa have free shipping right now so good luck!

By the way I prefer suede better than patent version


----------



## audreylita

Nikonina said:


> I am so tempted to order a pair of Gommette suede ballerinas online from MyTheresa. Can someone help me on these:
> 
> How much it cost in US RV store?
> 
> How much it cost in Euro?
> 
> I am a US size 8, what is the recommended size?
> 
> Thanks ladies



Yes it would be good if you could try on a pair to decide.  I'm a true size 8 and buy the 38 if I want to wear them barefoot.  But I buy the 37 1/2 for the ones I wear with stockings.


----------



## ms piggy

Nikonina said:


> I am so tempted to order a pair of Gommette suede ballerinas online from MyTheresa. Can someone help me on these:
> 
> How much it cost in US RV store?
> 
> How much it cost in Euro?
> 
> I am a US size 8, what is the recommended size?
> 
> Thanks ladies



I have wide feet and I take 38 for CL, 37.5 for RV (can possibly half size down for suede).


----------



## Nikonina

hedgwin99 said:


> Go to Saks fifth or BG in NYC to try it first. I am size 8 and it's true to size. Mytheresa have free shipping right now so good luck!
> 
> By the way I prefer suede better than patent version



Thanks hedgwin99, I can't access to RV from Northern California. So I am going to buy it from MyTheresa is since it is free shipping. I personally don't like patent shoes and thanks for the tips. I am going to order 38


----------



## Nikonina

audreylita said:


> Yes it would be good if you could try on a pair to decide.  I'm a true size 8 and buy the 38 if I want to wear them barefoot.  But I buy the 37 1/2 for the ones I wear with stockings.



Good point on the barefoot versus not. Thank you


----------



## allthatleather

A reseller just told me that RV London private sale will be held in early December.. hoping they would have the chips flats on sale


----------



## poshwawa

.  My favorite RV flats! And I want them in every color. The patent leather is easier to maintain than the satin&#9786;


----------



## hedgwin99

poshwawa said:


> View attachment 2412197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  My favorite RV flats! And I want them in every color. The patent leather is easier to maintain than the satin&#9786;




Wow I love these sparkling buckle where did u find them?


----------



## poshwawa

hedgwin99 said:


> Wow I love these sparkling buckle where did u find them?



From The Roger Vivier, Landmark Mall In Hong Kong  this pair is a must-have! Glitter in my veins!


----------



## allthatleather

poshwawa said:


> View attachment 2412197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  My favorite RV flats! And I want them in every color. The patent leather is easier to maintain than the satin&#9786;



Wow.. those sparkles! Such a beauty. This has been on my top wishlist.. So, is the patent also more comfy than the satin? may I know how much did you get this beauty for? I'm going to Hong Kong next week..


----------



## poshwawa

allthatleather said:


> Wow.. those sparkles! Such a beauty. This has been on my top wishlist.. So, is the patent also more comfy than the satin? may I know how much did you get this beauty for? I'm going to Hong Kong next week..



The patent takes longer to break in I feel... Still super comfy! wore them all over europe! More durable than satin!  I've worn mine for almost a year and i must say it still looks new! If I can recall I think it's about 8000$hkd and I also get a VIP discount so let me know if you do plan on getting it, you can quote my name and tel ..


----------



## mlemee

ms piggy said:


> Belle de Nuit 65mm in Catrame grey suede.



Those look gorgeous on you, very elegant. 

I have a pair of Chips Thong in patent in half a size bigger than I usually am, 38.5, does the patent soften? Because I've worn them once this summer and find them quite stiff to walk in. Don't know if I'm a fan of them on _me_


----------



## Love Of My Life

The patent is harder to break in sort of speaking... but love mine enough
to be patient...


----------



## poshwawa

mlemee said:


> Those look gorgeous on you, very elegant.
> 
> I have a pair of Chips Thong in patent in half a size bigger than I usually am, 38.5, does the patent soften? Because I've worn them once this summer and find them quite stiff to walk in. Don't know if I'm a fan of them on _me_



I'm not sure if it will soften, but it gets more flexible. Slowly break into them by wearing it a few hours a day


----------



## christymarie340

Anyone have any black Friday sale intel??


----------



## audreylita

christymarie340 said:


> Anyone have any black Friday sale intel??



The sale begins tomorrow at the boutique in Manhattan.  They're holding something for me which will get rung up tomorrow.


----------



## christymarie340

audreylita said:


> The sale begins tomorrow at the boutique in Manhattan.  They're holding something for me which will get rung up tomorrow.



Ugh, I wish I were closer to NYC! I'm desperately seeking navy gromettes (sp?) congrats!


----------



## audreylita

christymarie340 said:


> Ugh, I wish I were closer to NYC! I'm desperately seeking navy gromettes (sp?) congrats!



They weren't part of the sale.


----------



## lucywife

Is the new collection in stores already? I'm told the new version of Miss Viv is coming, but from what I've seen in previews, the buckle is nothing like in the old bags : / 
I have my eye on these shoes.


----------



## c18027

christymarie340 said:


> Ugh, I wish I were closer to NYC! I'm desperately seeking navy gromettes (sp?) congrats!


These Gommettes were part of the sale -- Murano Purple and Laurel Green.


----------



## christymarie340

c18027 said:


> These Gommettes were part of the sale -- Murano Purple and Laurel Green.



Oh that purple is so pretty!!!! Do you know if they'd do a charge send by chance?  Thank you for posting these!!


----------



## c18027

christymarie340 said:


> Oh that purple is so pretty!!!! Do you know if they'd do a charge send by chance?  Thank you for posting these!!


Yes -- they will do a charge send.  You may have to fax them a credit card authorization form.  They charge for shipping (and tax if you live in a state with a Roger Vivier or Tod's store). Sale shoes go fast -- good luck!


----------



## christymarie340

c18027 said:


> Yes -- they will do a charge send.  You may have to fax them a credit card authorization form.  They charge for shipping (and tax if you live in a state with a Roger Vivier or Tod's store). Sale shoes go fast -- good luck!



Thank you; do you have an SA you can recommend?


----------



## audreylita

christymarie340 said:


> Thank you; do you have an SA you can recommend?



Kevin or Jessica.


----------



## c18027

christymarie340 said:


> Thank you; do you have an SA you can recommend?


I have had good experiences with Leeza at Costa Mesa (714-435-0015) and Odalmis in Bal Harbour (305-868-4344).

In addition, if you scroll back through the pages of this thread, you will find other SA recommendations.

Other boutique phone numbers can be found at:
http://www.rogervivier.com/en/#/stores


----------



## authenticplease

Jeffrey Atlanta has RV shoes at 30% off. Contact William at 404-237-9000. I realized once I got home that I did not get photos but they have 6-8 different styles included in sale. HTH!


----------



## hedgwin99

I'm new to RV sale but can someone clarify for me how much discount does the boutique offers during sale time? What about dept stores? Do they offer better discount?


----------



## c18027

hedgwin99 said:


> I'm new to RV sale but can someone clarify for me how much discount does the boutique offers during sale time? What about dept stores? Do they offer better discount?


The RV boutiques are currently offering 30% off of select styles.  I can't speak for department stores as none here carry RV.


----------



## hedgwin99

c18027 said:


> The RV boutiques are currently offering 30% off of select styles.  I can't speak for department stores as none here carry RV.




Thank u for the reply. Does the boutique offers more 30% discount?


----------



## ap.

Saks NYC has a bunch of Vivier shoes on sale, 30% off, many are in the small sizes (35, 35.5, 36, 36.5; I would get them but Viviers are too narrow for my feet):  

I've seen the Prismick flats in black (classic), Wallpaper flats in multi-pink and also in multi-gray (gorgeous on, specially the pink), Wallpaper bootie in grays, Pyramide flock slippers in hot pink, classic buckle flats in leopard print.   I don't have pictures, but I'm using the style name from the Roger Vivier website:  http://www.rogervivier.com/en/#/fall-winter-2014


----------



## poshwawa

. 

Anyone living in HK? See you there!


----------



## c18027

hedgwin99 said:


> Thank u for the reply. Does the boutique offers more 30% discount?



The private sale of 30% off lasts only 4-5 days, then the items are moved back up to full price again.

I'm not affiliated with RV, so your best bet for answers to pricing and policy questions would be for you to contact your boutique directly.


----------



## starstarz

Collecting 18 pairs of Roger Vivier shoes, they are most comfy shoes ever


----------



## hedgwin99

starstarz said:


> Collecting 18 pairs of Roger Vivier shoes, they are most comfy shoes ever




Wow 18!! Can u share your score pictures?? &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## starstarz

hedgwin99 said:


> Wow 18!! Can u share your score pictures?? &#128513;&#128513;



- Suede flats x5
- Suede 25mm x1
- Leather flats x2
- Patent flats x3
- Patent 25mm x1
- Chips flats x2
- Crystal 60mm x1
- Sandals x2
- T-strap sandals x1


----------



## gymangel812

any crystal flats on sale?


----------



## christymarie340

Hey ladies! Just got these in denim...I love them but they're a smidge small. Anyone have a pair of these? Do they stretch at all? My inkling is yes, because it's denim. Would love any feedback, TIA


----------



## late.in.da.game

christymarie340 said:


> Hey ladies! Just got these in denim...I love them but they're a smidge small. Anyone have a pair of these? Do they stretch at all? My inkling is yes, because it's denim. Would love any feedback, TIA
> 
> View attachment 2434067




Do you mind sharing how much you got them?


----------



## audreylita

christymarie340 said:


> Hey ladies! Just got these in denim...I love them but they're a smidge small. Anyone have a pair of these? Do they stretch at all? My inkling is yes, because it's denim. Would love any feedback, TIA
> 
> View attachment 2434067



Wow I didn't know these came in denim, they look great!  Is this your normal size in Vivier that is tight?


----------



## taupelover

the denim version looks great!  hopefully they'll stretch out a bit!


----------



## christymarie340

audreylita said:


> Wow I didn't know these came in denim, they look great!  Is this your normal size in Vivier that is tight?



So I only had/have a pair of patent flats to go off of, which is a sz 38...since these were a fabric shoe, I went off the insole measurement and thinking they may stretch...they're a 37.5. I'm going to try a shoe stretcher and hope for the best, because I'm really loving the denim!! Thanks audreylita


----------



## late.in.da.game

christymarie340 said:


> Hey ladies! Just got these in denim...I love them but they're a smidge small. Anyone have a pair of these? Do they stretch at all? My inkling is yes, because it's denim. Would love any feedback, TIA
> 
> View attachment 2434067




I got your pm but I can't respond...which store did you get this from?


----------



## hedgwin99

christymarie340 said:


> Hey ladies! Just got these in denim...I love them but they're a smidge small. Anyone have a pair of these? Do they stretch at all? My inkling is yes, because it's denim. Would love any feedback, TIA
> 
> View attachment 2434067




Wow I'm size 8 as well! Can u share which store u purchase this pair from? Is it on sale?


----------



## Love Of My Life

There are several styles on sale at BG & NM...


----------



## hedgwin99

hotshot said:


> There are several styles on sale at BG & NM...




Do u know how much is the mark down at BG and NM?


----------



## Chrissy131

hedgwin99 said:


> Do u know how much is the mark down at BG and NM?



NM is 25% off I just ordered a pair purple gommette suede flat through their iPad last week... I was surprise the order went through...Can't wait to receive it.


----------



## c18027

christymarie340 said:


> Hey ladies! Just got these in denim...I love them but they're a smidge small. Anyone have a pair of these? Do they stretch at all? My inkling is yes, because it's denim. Would love any feedback, TIA
> 
> View attachment 2434067


Adorable -- congrats!


----------



## xCHANELx

new colors


----------



## jalapeno

I loooove these!! And after the bands have been cut, they are sooooo comfortable!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

^they look great... enjoy


----------



## ms piggy

Belle Vivier ballerinas, black patent.


----------



## audreylita

ms piggy said:


> Belle Vivier ballerinas, black patent.



We're (almost) shoe twins.  I have the same ones in black suede.


----------



## Straight-Laced

ms piggy said:


> Belle Vivier ballerinas, black patent.



LOVE this style!!! Congrats - they look fab on you!


----------



## christymarie340

xCHANELx said:


> View attachment 2449861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new colors




Ohh, I LOVE the nude color! Where are these pics from?


----------



## christymarie340

christymarie340 said:


> So I only had/have a pair of patent flats to go off of, which is a sz 38...since these were a fabric shoe, I went off the insole measurement and thinking they may stretch...they're a 37.5. I'm going to try a shoe stretcher and hope for the best, because I'm really loving the denim!! Thanks audreylita



Just an update, incase anyone is interested in knowing: the denim did not stretch


----------



## c18027

Sharing some photos of new Spring styles.  

Please contact your local RV boutique with further questions.  Enjoy!

First up are the Thong Chips Strass in Black and Blue Splash.  $825USD.


----------



## c18027

*Next are the Thong Chips in White, Ciment, and Black.  $625 USD.*


----------



## c18027

*Sandal Chips t45 in Mandarine.  $795USD.*


----------



## c18027

*Finally, Virgule t100 in Rose Pivoine Patent, Mandarine Patent, and Black Patent.  $795USD.*


----------



## Ms.Hermes

Does anyone know when Paris has sales? TIA


----------



## berrybianka

christymarie340 said:


> Hey ladies! Just got these in denim...I love them but they're a smidge small. Anyone have a pair of these? Do they stretch at all? My inkling is yes, because it's denim. Would love any feedback, TIA
> 
> View attachment 2434067



Look so nice in denim! Do you mind sharing which store you got them? 

I'm also looking for prismick pump in multicolor but can't seem to find them anywhere online   


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## baglover529

Just got these beauties! Roger Vivier is L&#9829;VE!!! I'm also waiting for my burgundy pair to arrive. 

Chips thong sandals in Ciment and Gommette suede flats in black with tortoiseshell buckle


----------



## c18027

baglover529 said:


> Just got these beauties! Roger Vivier is L&#9829;VE!!! I'm also waiting for my burgundy pair to arrive.
> 
> Chips thong sandals in Ciment and Gommette suede flats in black with tortoiseshell buckle
> 
> s28.postimg.org/4iso32vl5/2014_02_20_21_57_02.jpg


Beautiful choices.  Wear them in good health!


----------



## _debi_

baglover529 said:


> Just got these beauties! Roger Vivier is L&#9829;VE!!! I'm also waiting for my burgundy pair to arrive.
> 
> Chips thong sandals in Ciment and Gommette suede flats in black with tortoiseshell buckle
> 
> s28.postimg.org/4iso32vl5/2014_02_20_21_57_02.jpg



Lovely! We have similar taste, I have those Gommettes and was thinking of getting the same sandals!


----------



## lulilu

_debi_ said:


> Lovely! We have similar taste, I have those Gommettes and was thinking of getting the same sandals!



I have those grommettes too, but I hesitate about that style of sandal -- is it comfortable with such thin straps?


----------



## baglover529

.


----------



## baglover529

lulilu said:
			
		

> Continue Reading ....
> I have those grommettes too, but I hesitate about that style of sandal -- is it comfortable with such thin straps?




Yes, they're actually quite comfortable! The sandals have padding and they're light enough,  they don't feel flimsy at all. :thumbup:

Don't you just love the grommettes? They didn't need breaking in at all! And so gorgeous.


----------



## lulilu

_debi_ said:


> Lovely! We have similar taste, I have those Gommettes and was thinking of getting the same sandals!



I have those grommettes too, but I hesitate about that style of sandal -- is it comfortable with such thin straps?


----------



## baglover529

lulilu said:


> I have those grommettes too, but I hesitate about that style of sandal -- is it comfortable with such thin straps?



Yes, they're actually quite comfortable! The sandals have padding and they're light enough,  they don't feel flimsy at all. :thumbup: Go get them! 

Don't you just love the grommettes? They didn't need breaking in at all! And so gorgeous.


----------



## baglover529

lulilu said:


> I have those grommettes too, but I hesitate about that style of sandal -- is it comfortable with such thin straps?



Oops, I meant Gommettes, not Grommettes


----------



## pixiesparkle

Hi everyone. I'm hoping to buy a pair of crystal embellished satin ballerinas/slippers. I usually wear EU 37.5, have narrow feet and slightly long toes. MyTheresa recommends 1/2 size down and because I have not had a chance to try them in person I have no idea if I should follow their advice. Please help!! Thanks so much in advance


----------



## rocket06

pixiesparkle said:


> Hi everyone. I'm hoping to buy a pair of crystal embellished satin ballerinas/slippers. I usually wear EU 37.5, have narrow feet and slightly long toes. MyTheresa recommends 1/2 size down and because I have not had a chance to try them in person I have no idea if I should follow their advice. Please help!! Thanks so much in advance



I have that pair in suede n I sized down by half. I have also tried the satin pair n found to be half size smaller than my ususal. RV cut is bigger in my experience. Hope that helps.


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

pixiesparkle said:


> Hi everyone. I'm hoping to buy a pair of crystal embellished satin ballerinas/slippers. I usually wear EU 37.5, have narrow feet and slightly long toes. MyTheresa recommends 1/2 size down and because I have not had a chance to try them in person I have no idea if I should follow their advice. Please help!! Thanks so much in advance


 
Hi, I always go half a size down from 37 to 36.5.


----------



## baglover529

pixiesparkle said:


> Hi everyone. I'm hoping to buy a pair of crystal embellished satin ballerinas/slippers. I usually wear EU 37.5, have narrow feet and slightly long toes. MyTheresa recommends 1/2 size down and because I have not had a chance to try them in person I have no idea if I should follow their advice. Please help!! Thanks so much in advance



I agree with the others, half size down for the ballet flats!


----------



## pinkelephant721

Just got my first pair!! Gommette suede ballerinas in this pretty watermelon pink   Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## hedgwin99

pinkelephant721 said:


> Just got my first pair!! Gommette suede ballerinas in this pretty watermelon pink   Thanks for letting me share!




Beautiful!!!


----------



## pinkelephant721

hedgwin99 said:


> Beautiful!!!



Thank you *hedgwin99*!  Spring has sprung! ^_^


----------



## fafa109

I just got my 1st pair of RV today! Can't wait to wear those out for spring! Thanks for letting me to share


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

fafa109 said:


> I just got my 1st pair of RV today! Can't wait to wear those out for spring! Thanks for letting me to share
> 
> View attachment 2534482



pretty. congrat


----------



## fafa109

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> pretty. congrat




Thanks! Still admire in the room only not a chance to get them out yet


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

fafa109 said:


> Thanks! Still admire in the room only not a chance to get them out yet



same here..it seems like this year had the longest winter..i can't wait for spring to come . and wear sth flowly and colorful out..


----------



## Straight-Laced

Anyone familiar with this style?  I'd love some size and fit advice


----------



## c18027

Straight-Laced said:


> Anyone familiar with this style?  I'd love some size and fit advice


Sorry  -  The only pointed toe style that I've seen recently in RV is the Virgule heel.  Perhaps someone who owns the Virgule can chime in on fit.

Good luck!


----------



## audreylita

Here are two similar styles that are currently up on the RV website.  I do own the Virgule Comma heel in various styles and heights but nothing with a toe this pointed.  In all his shoes with heels I wear a half to full size down.  With other brands I usually have to go up a half size if the toe is very pointy.

I realize this is probably no help at all.


----------



## Straight-Laced

c18027 said:


> Sorry  -  The only pointed toe style that I've seen recently in RV is the Virgule heel.  Perhaps someone who owns the Virgule can chime in on fit.
> 
> Good luck!





audreylita said:


> Here are two similar styles that are currently up on the RV website.  I do own the Virgule Comma heel in various styles and heights but nothing with a toe this pointed.  In all his shoes with heels I wear a half to full size down.  With other brands I usually have to go up a half size if the toe is very pointy.
> 
> I realize this is probably no help at all.



Thank you both!  I've never worn RV but I understand they often run a little big. Unfortunately my foot is wider than average at the toe so I'm not sure if this pointed toe style will work for me at all.  If I go down half a size for length my toes may look horribly squished!!


----------



## hedgwin99

Not sure if everyone is aware RV sample sale is going to take place next week in NYC.


----------



## audreylita

hedgwin99 said:


> Not sure if everyone is aware RV sample sale is going to take place next week in NYC.



Yes and sadly I can't make it.  The last two sales I came out with lots of goodies.  Bags and shoes and boots.  It was like being in a candy store!


----------



## poohbag

audreylita said:


> Yes and sadly I can't make it.  The last two sales I came out with lots of goodies.  Bags and shoes and boots.  It was like being in a candy store!



Thinking about going but really not sure.  I can only go during the afternoon on the first day.  Not sure if it'd be worth waiting in a long line only to find out the best stuff has already been scooped up by the devoted in the morning and it's too early for restocking or the final markdown on the last day.  Did you go early or late during the last two sales?


----------



## audreylita

poohbag said:


> Thinking about going but really not sure.  I can only go during the afternoon on the first day.  Not sure if it'd be worth waiting in a long line only to find out the best stuff has already been scooped up by the devoted in the morning and it's too early for restocking or the final markdown on the last day.  Did you go early or late during the last two sales?



I go to all the sales early and try to get there so I'm in the first cluster let in the door.  One of the blogs said the line for the last Vivier sale was longer than the one for Hermes.  Maybe if you go in the afternoon you won't have to wait for hours and hours.


----------



## poohbag

audreylita said:


> I go to all the sales early and try to get there so I'm in the first cluster let in the door.  One of the blogs said the line for the last Vivier sale was longer than the one for Hermes.  Maybe if you go in the afternoon you won't have to wait for hours and hours.



Thanks!  I will check out the scouting reports that morning and decide if it may be worth it to go.


----------



## layd3k

For those who have been buying Roger Vivier for the past few seasons have you noticed the shoes becoming more narrow? There is a pair that i love from the latest season on MyTheresa but i notice that the sizing is listed as slightly narrow at the toe. In facT, almost all of MyTheresa's RV selection has that listed under sizing regardless of the style.


----------



## audreylita

Courtesy Madison Avenue Spy:


Roger Vivier
We expect this sale to have a turnout of epic proportions. During the last sale, the line stretched around a full Avenue and the wait for checking out was more than an hour. We suggest, waiting until Saturday evening to tackle this sale. Expect to find classic buckle shoes were 50% and non-buckle shoes were discounted 60%. Last time around everything was discounted an extra 25% off on the last day. Before waiting in line, remember that the seasonal discount is 40% off during the seasonal sale at the Madison Avenue boutique. 

Friday, March 28th through Tuesday, April 1st
Fri 10am-7pm, Sat to Mon 9am-6:30pm, Tues 9am-5pm
Soiffer Haskin, 317 W. 33rd St. (near 8th Ave.)


----------



## audreylita

Courtesy Madison Avenue Spy:


Roger Vivier
We expect this sale to have a turnout of epic proportions. During the last sale, the line stretched around a full Avenue and the wait for checking out was more than an hour. We suggest, waiting until Saturday evening to tackle this sale. Expect to find classic buckle shoes were 50% and non-buckle shoes were discounted 60%. Last time around everything was discounted an extra 25% off on the last day. Before waiting in line, remember that the seasonal discount is 40% off during the seasonal sale at the Madison Avenue boutique. 

Friday, March 28th through Tuesday, April 1st
Fri 10am-7pm, Sat to Mon 9am-6:30pm, Tues 9am-5pm
Soiffer Haskin, 317 W. 33rd St. (near 8th Ave.)


----------



## audreylita

Wow, don't know why that posted twice.  

As a note, I am a size 38 and there was practically no merchandise in my size at the previous sales.  There were oodles of very small and very large sizes so if you fall into that category then you're in luck.

If you're a regular size then you should probably buck up to standing in line so you can find anything.  

And of course the good handbags disappear in a flash.


----------



## audreylita

In today's WWD:

March 28, 2014
Roger Vivier Fetes Codes Collection in N.Y.
By ROXANNE ROBINSON
FROM:
WWD Issue 03/28/2014

MIRAS MIA: Were kind of a weird company, said Roger Viviers brand ambassador Inès de la Fressange while addressing the bevy of socials and editors who had gathered to celebrate the spring Vivier Codes collection and its current muse Miroslava Duma. The quintessential Parisian, who puffed on her electronic cigarette throughout the night, offered that as an explanation for why the nights cohost was not in attendance. The real reason was that Duma was stuck in Moscow due to an illness for which her doctor forbade her to travel. 
Free Preview
De la Fressange added, In case some of you dont know Mira, she is a workaholic, wears a lot of color, not that tall, cute and gets 60,000 likes when she posts Roger Vivier on her Instagram. She went on to explain the importance of having a face of each collection with a social media presence, as the brand doesnt do traditional ad campaigns. Once again Olivia Bee was the photographer enlisted to capture Duma in the world of Roger Vivier. 

RELATED STORY: Roger Vivier Taps Miroslava Duma for Spring Campaign >> 

To celebrate the fashion media stars heritage, the dinner was held at the New York outpost of popular Russian eatery Mari Vanna, where guests such as Frédéric Fekkai with Shirin von Wulffen, Anh Duong, Hannah Bronfman, Lily Kwong, Ambra Medda and Vivier chief executive officer Roberto Lorenzini with his fiancée Sierra Anderson enjoyed traditional fare such as blinis with caviar, beef stroganoff and beet salad. The tables were peppered with individual engraved shot glasses of the guests names and personal floral bouquets as place cards that were created by Taylor Tomasi Hills new floral venture @TTHBlooms.


----------



## poohbag

Mizhattan tweets from an hour ago:

SALE UPDATE: No restocking at the Roger Vivier sample sale. What's out is it. Shoppers sized 39 and above should only attend.

SALE UPDATE: Limit of 10 shoes per person. Lots of ladies buying 10.


----------



## hedgwin99

audreylita said:


> Wow, don't know why that posted twice.
> 
> 
> 
> As a note, I am a size 38 and there was practically no merchandise in my size at the previous sales.  There were oodles of very small and very large sizes so if you fall into that category then you're in luck.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're a regular size then you should probably buck up to standing in line so you can find anything.
> 
> 
> 
> And of course the good handbags disappear in a flash.




&#128549;&#128549;&#128549;I'm size 38 too.... There goes the idea of stop by over the weekend


----------



## audreylita

This, courtesy of Mizhattan:

Long before there was the red sole or the incredibly weightless BB, there was the buckle. Known as the Fabergé of Footwear, French cobbler Monsieur Roger Vivier first invented stiletto heels back in the fabulous fifties. Fast-forward to 2003, French-Italian designer Bruno Frisoni took over the reins and revamped the brand. Today, La Maison Vivier has a fanatical cult following and today's sample sale was proof.

Even though I expected an outrageous turnout, I was still impressed when I arrived at the sale this morning and saw the 100 or so early bird shoppers (some waiting in line as early as yesterday evening) queued up in front of Soiffer Haskin. By 8:30am, the line had stretched beyond 9th Ave and had approximately 400+ people shivering in the cold. Mercifully, the doors opened an hour earlier than scheduled at 9am.

After a quick mandatory coat check, I entered the sale space and headed right towards the iconic buckles and red boxes. Prices didn't seem to differ much compared to last year with most buckles on sale between $300 and $350. But I did notice a glaring difference in the availability of sizes. Though I spotted Decollete pumps, Belle Vivier flats, Belle De Nuit pumps, Gommette ballerinas, and d'Orsay flats, the chances of smaller sized shoppers finding a fitting pair of shoes proved to be nearly impossible. Almost all buckles in size 38 and below were gone by the time I made it in. And it's not like I took my sweet time getting up this morning. It was quite the contrary as I was part of the first contingent of shoppers let inside the sale. Therefore, I was seriously disappointed when I learned of the short supply of sizes compared to the wealth in various styles of shoes that were on hand. And so, I moved on.

Unlike the footwear, the handbag section proved to be more interesting than I expected. Though I didn't find any Prismick totes, there were lots of Miss Viv handbags. Miss Viv shoulder bags were priced between $750~$1,995 and were available in various colors like black patent (like this one), red, maroon, blue, and yellow (9th & 10th photo below). In addition, Miss Viv was also available in mini versions (suitable for evening occasions) with colors ranging from satin pink to chic black (14th photo below). Prices on mini Miss Viv were around $525. Other than the iconic Miss Vivs, prices for other handbags and clutches were $500~$875. As for accessories, three long tables near the cash registers held a modest variety of wallets, gloves, belts, and jewelry. It took me less than a minute to browse and even that was too much time wasted.

As much as I adore Roger Vivier and Inès de La Fressange's style, I would say this year's sale was not worth the time and certainly not worth the effort of braving several hours in the cold. There was practically nothing for sizes 38 and under and I was told merchandise would not be restocked. If you must, I would suggest checking out the handbag section when the crowds die down but this in itself isn't a stellar MizAdvice. Further reductions are highly unlikely but regardless I will make sure to keep you in the loop with any developing details. So check out the comment section below and feel free to drop a line to let me and your fellow Mizhattanites know how the sale panned out for you today.


----------



## audreylita

All photos courtesy of Mizhattan and more photos of the sale can be seen on the Mizhattan blog site.


----------



## audreylita

I'm a bag freak and would have made a haul had I been there.


----------



## restricter

The pickings were slim all around but
I managed to find 4 gorgeous pairs for my size 9.5 friend and 2 for me in 7.5
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## restricter

Here are mine and here is Puffy protesting the packing and sending of the shoes to her aunt.


----------



## hedgwin99

restricter said:


> Here are mine and here is Puffy protesting the packing and sending of the shoes to her aunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559996
> View attachment 2559997
> View attachment 2559998




OMG this is so cute!! Ur cats are in love with these RV shoes! 

Can you tell me did you score these during the first day of the sale?


----------



## restricter

hedgwin99 said:


> OMG this is so cute!! Ur cats are in love with these RV shoes!
> 
> Can you tell me did you score these during the first day of the sale?


Sort of.  There was no line by the time I got out of work at 5:30 yesterday.


----------



## hedgwin99

restricter said:


> Sort of.  There was no line by the time I got out of work at 5:30 yesterday.




Is there any size 38 left you see? Or it's very small sizes or very big sizes?

How much is the mark down? Still at 60%??


----------



## svenesaes

hedgwin99 said:


> Is there any size 38 left you see? Or it's very small sizes or very big sizes?
> 
> How much is the mark down? Still at 60%??




I stopped by the sale about midday today, and can confirm all of the previous intel. When it came to the classic buckle styles (Belle Vivier, Belle de Nuit, Chips, Gommette, etc.) there were essentially no sizes below 40 (other than a small number of 39s). Selection overall was very limited, e.g. fewer than 5-10 pairs each of Chips, 25mm Belle Viviers, 60mm Belle de Nuit. Essentially no classic, neutral colors (including dark blues, reds, metallics). A bit more of a selection for the higher heel Belle de Nuits. I didn't spend lots of time looking over the non-buckle styles so can't speak for them. The one plus was that there was no line, and the crowds were sparse!


----------



## restricter

Even the non-buckle styles were depleted but that was the only option I had for my size.


----------



## FL043

RV is such a beauty.. 
I'm a new fan, is it comfy if u walk for long hours in those babies?


----------



## Stephy

FL043 said:


> RV is such a beauty..
> I'm a new fan, is it comfy if u walk for long hours in those babies?



The gommette are super comfy!


----------



## yuan0620

My friend who went to the sale got me these


But they were 39.5 as I usually wear 38.5 or 39, but due to the very limited stock she had no choice but to get these  still I love the color tho


----------



## restricter

They restocked today and look what I found!  All Puffy and Jinjy approved!


----------



## audreylita

restricter said:


> They restocked today and look what I found!  All Puffy and Jinjy approved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2562597
> View attachment 2562598
> View attachment 2562599
> View attachment 2562601
> View attachment 2562604



OMG that blue Miss Viv!  I swear I would have flown up had I known they'd have so many of them available.  I only have one in black and love it to pieces.

Lucky Ms. Restricter!


----------



## wawazhou

restricter said:


> They restocked today and look what I found!  All Puffy and Jinjy approved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2562597
> View attachment 2562598
> View attachment 2562599
> View attachment 2562601
> View attachment 2562604


Love the gold buckle heels! How lucky to score a pair like this


----------



## weibaobai

Hi poshwawa~
I wanted to get a pair of rc flats at landmark...just wondering, how do you get a VIP discount?
Thanks!




poshwawa said:


> The patent takes longer to break in I feel... Still super comfy! wore them all over europe! More durable than satin!  I've worn mine for almost a year and i must say it still looks new! If I can recall I think it's about 8000$hkd and I also get a VIP discount so let me know if you do plan on getting it, you can quote my name and tel ..


----------



## christymarie340

baglover529 said:


> Just got these beauties! Roger Vivier is L&#9829;VE!!! I'm also waiting for my burgundy pair to arrive.
> 
> Chips thong sandals in Ciment and Gommette suede flats in black with tortoiseshell buckle




Baglover: would you mind terribly posting a pic of the soles? I just found a pair on ebay but I'm unfamiliar with this particular style so I'd love to compare if possible. TIA


----------



## antheakuma

restricter said:


> They restocked today and look what I found!  All Puffy and Jinjy approved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2562597
> View attachment 2562598
> View attachment 2562599
> View attachment 2562601
> View attachment 2562604



Haha I love your cat's expression in the second pic! 

Great finds!


----------



## baglover529

christymarie340 said:


> Baglover: would you mind terribly posting a pic of the soles? I just found a pair on ebay but I'm unfamiliar with this particular style so I'd love to compare if possible. TIA



Here they are *christymarie340*! Sorry for the dirty soles on the gommettes. 

[img=http://s30.postimg.org/v7ig2xnq5/20140510_142031.jpg]

[img=http://s30.postimg.org/qznnu6mal/20140510_142109.jpg]


----------



## christymarie340

baglover529 said:


> Here they are *christymarie340*! Sorry for the dirty soles on the gommettes.
> 
> [img=http://s30.postimg.org/v7ig2xnq5/20140510_142031.jpg]
> 
> [img=http://s30.postimg.org/qznnu6mal/20140510_142109.jpg]




Thank you!!


----------



## hedgwin99

Saks Fifth start designer sale. Select RV shoes will be 30% from original


----------



## gymangel812

hedgwin99 said:


> Saks Fifth start designer sale. Select RV shoes will be 30% from original


any strass chip flats?


----------



## hedgwin99

gymangel812 said:


> any strass chip flats?




Not sure. Here is the email contact I use to track down RV flats. You can ask her to check for u. I'm usually size 8 and those goes fast even before it hits sale. 
Jennifer_Lozano@s5a.com


----------



## Dior Junkie

I'm really fond of RV shoes.  I wasn't before, especially with the square toed styles, but after I tried a pair on, iIwas hooked! They look so elegant on the feet and make the feet look thinner (I have really wide feet). These are my latest purchase during the sale.  Also bought the same style in the tiffany blue color.


----------



## _debi_

Dior Junkie said:


> I'm really fond of RV shoes.  I wasn't before, especially with the square toed styles, but after I tried a pair on, iIwas hooked! They look so elegant on the feet and make the feet look thinner (I have really wide feet). These are my latest purchase during the sale.  Also bought the same style in the tiffany blue color.



Lovely! I agree they're really flattering on the foot. I've never had as many compliments on anything as on my white patent Gommettes, people comment every time I wear them. Love them!


----------



## wren

Dior Junkie said:


> I'm really fond of RV shoes.  I wasn't before, especially with the square toed styles, but after I tried a pair on, iIwas hooked! They look so elegant on the feet and make the feet look thinner (I have really wide feet). These are my latest purchase during the sale.  Also bought the same style in the tiffany blue color.




Does anyone know if they are on sale at neiman marcus also? TIA


----------



## late.in.da.game

wren said:


> Does anyone know if they are on sale at neiman marcus also? TIA




NM Beverly Hills is!


----------



## wren

late.in.da.game said:


> NM Beverly Hills is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2633099
> View attachment 2633101
> View attachment 2633102
> View attachment 2633103



Thanks for the photos!


----------



## hedgwin99

late.in.da.game said:


> NM Beverly Hills is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2633099
> View attachment 2633101
> View attachment 2633102
> View attachment 2633103




Do you know how much is the discount??


----------



## gymangel812

late.in.da.game said:


> NM Beverly Hills is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2633099
> View attachment 2633101
> View attachment 2633102
> View attachment 2633103


do you have any SA info?


----------



## shuzbabe

My nm sa has these available on sale. Pm me for sa contact info. Not sure pricing u can ask sa directly. 
Size 38.5


Size 37.5


Size 36


----------



## shuzbabe

One more. Pm me for sa contact info 
Size 38


----------



## late.in.da.game

hedgwin99 said:


> Do you know how much is the discount??




I don't know the pricing


----------



## LadyCupid

Does anyone know if the boutique is having sale? Any good SA recommendation? Thank you.


----------



## audreylita

yodaling1 said:


> Does anyone know if the boutique is having sale? Any good SA recommendation? Thank you.



I work with Jessica Wong at the boutique in Manhattan.  Her typical day off is Wednesday.  She's incredibly helpful and a delight to work with.


----------



## LadyCupid

audreylita said:


> I work with Jessica Wong at the boutique in Manhattan.  Her typical day off is Wednesday.  She's incredibly helpful and a delight to work with.



Thank you so much for the referral. Do you know if she happens to have email too?


----------



## audreylita

yodaling1 said:


> Thank you so much for the referral. Do you know if she happens to have email too?



Yes, she actually e-mailed me yesterday with pictures of the new merchandise.  If you need to contact her via e-mail, please PM me.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

late.in.da.game said:


> NM Beverly Hills is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2633099
> View attachment 2633101
> View attachment 2633102
> View attachment 2633103



hi Can you pm me your SA contact as well thanks
Looking for the strass buckle sandal


----------



## calisnoopy

yodaling1 said:


> Does anyone know if the boutique is having sale? Any good SA recommendation? Thank you.



yap...private sale I think, got a card about it in the mail, 30% off select shoes and bags???

My SA is Lisa at SCP


----------



## audreylita

Sale is also in Bal Harbour in Florida.  They have a whole back section of the boutique with shoes and bags on sale.  You could call and ask for Kevin, he actually worked at the Manhattan shop for years so really knows his stuff.  He was actually online yesterday doing a lot of online selling, showed me pictures he'd taken of the shoes which looked very good.  Sometimes a smaller boutique will have things a larger one may be out of so it definitely couldn't hurt to get him on speed dial.  

Plus there was a lot of new merchandise and he said they were still getting in shipments of new goodies.  

resents


----------



## Chrissy131

Today is last day of sale. I just order red chip from Jessica. She is very helpful


----------



## late.in.da.game

calisnoopy said:


> yap...private sale I think, got a card about it in the mail, 30% off select shoes and bags???
> 
> 
> 
> My SA is Lisa at SCP




Did Lisa send you of pics that were on sale?


----------



## calisnoopy

late.in.da.game said:


> Did Lisa send you of pics that were on sale?



Yap,did you get in touch with her


----------



## late.in.da.game

calisnoopy said:


> Yap,did you get in touch with her




I didn't. What's the best way to contact her?


----------



## calisnoopy

late.in.da.game said:


> I didn't. What's the best way to contact her?


You can text her 714 915 6688

Tell her Cory sent you 

She's really sweet! Good luck and let us know if you find anything good!


----------



## audreylita

Jeez I hope your SA is OK with having her cell phone number put onto a public forum like this.


----------



## late.in.da.game

calisnoopy said:


> You can text her 714 915 6688
> 
> Tell her Cory sent you
> 
> She's really sweet! Good luck and let us know if you find anything good!




Thank you!


----------



## Chrissy131

I received my shoe from NYC store love it. The best thing is no tax order it directly from RV store.


----------



## audreylita

Chrissy131 said:


> I received my shoe from NYC store love it. The best thing is no tax order it directly from RV store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2641080



There's only no tax if you live in a state where there is no Roger Vivier boutique.


----------



## c18027

audreylita said:


> There's only no tax if you live in a state where there is no Roger Vivier boutique.



Audreylita, you are correct!

Also, Roger Vivier will charge you sales tax if you live in a state with a Tod's boutique.


----------



## audreylita

c18027 said:


> Audreylita, you are correct!
> 
> Also, Roger Vivier will charge you sales tax if you live in a state with a Tod's boutique.



Really?  They're related to Tod's?  

Who owns who??


----------



## c18027

audreylita said:


> Really?  They're related to Tod's?
> 
> Who owns who??


Tod's owns RV.  Sadly, I found out about the tax issue when I had my first RV purchase shipped to Chicago!


----------



## Chrissy131

c18027 said:


> Tod's owns RV.  Sadly, I found out about the tax issue when I had my first RV purchase shipped to Chicago!


I saw the email disclaim is under Tod's. Order from RV store is much more easier than order through NM or saks. My state don't have Tod's.


----------



## LadyCupid

c18027 said:


> Tod's owns RV.  Sadly, I found out about the tax issue when I had my first RV purchase shipped to Chicago!



THat is good to know! I would have never known this! Love TPF members


----------



## late.in.da.game

@calisnoopy I contacted Lisa and apparently I missed the sale


----------



## hedgwin99

late.in.da.game said:


> @calisnoopy I contacted Lisa and apparently I missed the sale




Did you try NM or Saks?? I think Saks has RV @ 30% and NM has at 40% (??)


----------



## late.in.da.game

hedgwin99 said:


> Did you try NM or Saks?? I think Saks has RV @ 30% and NM has at 40% (??)




Tried NM and Saks but there's nothing I liked and if there was, not in my size


----------



## calisnoopy

late.in.da.game said:


> @calisnoopy I contacted Lisa and apparently I missed the sale



Ahhh bummer...sorry to hear!

I would think their sale would go for a month or so more like most other seasonal sales...maybe you'll still find goodies even at full price?

Some of my best shoe purchases. I actually like and wear regularly are from full price buys


----------



## duna

Does anyone know what will be the new F/W colours for the Gommette flats with the tortoishell buckle?


----------



## c18027

duna said:


> Does anyone know what will be the new F/W colours for the Gommette flats with the tortoishell buckle?


This is the only one with a tortoise buckle that I have seen so far for F/W.  I don't think this is a new color, but instead an older "repeat" color that will be offered again.


----------



## pinkny

Do you know where I can buy the satin pump w rhinestone buckle?


----------



## calisnoopy

pinkny said:


> Do you know where I can buy the satin pump w rhinestone buckle?



Not sure which color you want but you can check with Lisa at RV South Coast Plaza, she's great and they usually have a good selection of satin shoes with rhinestones...

Good luck!


----------



## c18027

pinkny said:


> Do you know where I can buy the satin pump w rhinestone buckle?


Not sure what heel height you are looking for as RV makes a few different satin pumps with rhinestones.  The higher heel versions attached were part of the Spring collection and the lower heel version is part of the Fall/Winter collection.


----------



## pinkny

Can you send me your SA info please?


----------



## duna

c18027 said:


> This is the only one with a tortoise buckle that I have seen so far for F/W.  I don't think this is a new color, but instead an older "repeat" color that will be offered again.



Ah, thanks! I missed out on this colour, so I'll try to get it this time around!! There is also orange which I saw on Luisaviaroma.com, but only for pre-order at the moment.


----------



## c18027

pinkny said:


> Can you send me your SA info please?


I use Odalmis at the Miami RV boutique.  I have also used Lisa in South Coast Plaza.  If you scroll back through the posts, you will find other recommendations as well.


----------



## strawberry911

hi guys!,
sorry i am a little lost.. not sure where to put this question.. 
so i am here .. please redirect me or help me !!
thanks in advance!

does all RV pumps has "RV" engraved on the metro square??
(is this how we call the square logo?)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161327610125?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


i just bought this from ebay..
the seller has good feedback and the price all seems reasonable for the shoes
but now i have it i realized it doesnt have the RV engraved..
i looked checked online pretty much all pumps has it..
is it a muck off?
I paid $320 for it

she said she bought it long time ago in hongkong..
maybe the old ones doesnt all have it engraved?
please help me!!!


----------



## c18027

strawberry911 said:


> hi guys!,
> sorry i am a little lost.. not sure where to put this question..
> so i am here .. please redirect me or help me !!
> thanks in advance!
> 
> does all RV pumps has "RV" engraved on the metro square??
> (is this how we call the square logo?)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161327610125?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> i just bought this from ebay..
> the seller has good feedback and the price all seems reasonable for the shoes
> but now i have it i realized it doesnt have the RV engraved..
> i looked checked online pretty much all pumps has it..
> is it a muck off?
> I paid $320 for it
> 
> she said she bought it long time ago in hongkong..
> maybe the old ones doesnt all have it engraved?
> please help me!!!


It's hard to tell from the seller's photo what the buckle is made from.  If it is colored enamel, it will not have RV engraved.

You said that you bought these shoes?  The eBay listing you posted is still active.


----------



## strawberry911

c18027 said:


> It's hard to tell from the seller's photo what the buckle is made from.  If it is colored enamel, it will not have RV engraved.
> 
> You said that you bought these shoes?  The eBay listing you posted is still active.



yah.. i just met her in person today to get the shoes...
i dont know why she isnt taking that listing down...

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...erMemoCode=women&CategoryId=&SubLineMemoCode=

ic.. so this one might be a colored enamel...  what about this one from luisaviaroma? i compared mine with that one.. and thoguht it is a colored square too.. and it has the engrave.. is that a enamel ?

thank you for your help!!! i was very worried.. lol


----------



## audreylita

strawberry911 said:


> hi guys!,
> sorry i am a little lost.. not sure where to put this question..
> so i am here .. please redirect me or help me !!
> thanks in advance!
> 
> does all RV pumps has "RV" engraved on the metro square??
> (is this how we call the square logo?)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161327610125?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> i just bought this from ebay..
> the seller has good feedback and the price all seems reasonable for the shoes
> but now i have it i realized it doesnt have the RV engraved..
> i looked checked online pretty much all pumps has it..
> is it a muck off?
> I paid $320 for it
> 
> she said she bought it long time ago in hongkong..
> maybe the old ones doesnt all have it engraved?
> please help me!!!



I don't know what the metro square is that you're referring to but from the limited photos they appear to be authentic.


----------



## strawberry911

audreylita said:


> I don't know what the metro square is that you're referring to but from the limited photos they appear to be authentic.



Thank you !! Soo much!!! Me more relieved now  
The rectangle logo on the top of the pump? Not metro square?


----------



## audreylita

strawberry911 said:


> Thank you !! Soo much!!! Me more relieved now
> The rectangle logo on the top of the pump? Not metro square?



I'm sorry but I don't know what that means.


----------



## strawberry911

audreylita said:


> I'm sorry but I don't know what that means.



Lol 
It's ok  sorry for the confusing wording 
Thank you


----------



## c18027

strawberry911 said:


> yah.. i just met her in person today to get the shoes...
> i dont know why she isnt taking that listing down...
> 
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...erMemoCode=women&CategoryId=&SubLineMemoCode=
> 
> ic.. so this one might be a colored enamel...  what about this one from luisaviaroma? i compared mine with that one.. and thoguht it is a colored square too.. and it has the engrave.. is that a enamel ?
> 
> thank you for your help!!! i was very worried.. lol



The Belle Vivier's that you inquired about are consistent with the Belle Vivier's that I purchased directly from RV, without an engraved buckle.


----------



## kewave

Love my new Belle de Nuit in shorter heels, 65mm very sensible and comfortable height:


----------



## c18027

kewave said:


> Love my new Belle de Nuit in shorter heels, 65mm very sensible and comfortable height:


Gorgeous.  Congrats!


----------



## calflu

Ladies, I am RV newbie and have questions about gommette flats. Are they comfy and all coming with 10mm hidden heels? I looked thru the thread and didn't seen to find answers


I have Asian wide feet and don't live near any stores carrying RV. I tried on the 45mm belle for the first time but didn't realize the flats have hidden heels so I didn't try them on. (I need some heels but can't handle high heels and not a flat person either)

Which one do you recommend in terms of comfy? The ballet flats are so cute


----------



## audreylita

calflu said:


> Ladies, I am RV newbie and have questions about gommette flats. Are they comfy and all coming with 10mm hidden heels? I looked thru the thread and didn't seen to find answers
> 
> 
> I have Asian wide feet and don't live near any stores carrying RV. I tried on the 45mm belle for the first time but didn't realize the flats have hidden heels so I didn't try them on. (I need some heels but can't handle high heels and not a flat person either)
> 
> Which one do you recommend in terms of comfy? The ballet flats are so cute
> 
> 
> View attachment 2656912
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2656911



I love the gommette's and have them in many many colors.   If you have a wide foot maybe order them in a half size up?  Or maybe get them in the leather or suede which will definitely stretch.  They are totally my go to flats.


----------



## BigAkoya

calflu said:


> Ladies, I am RV newbie and have questions about gommette flats. Are they comfy and all coming with 10mm hidden heels? I looked thru the thread and didn't seen to find answers
> 
> 
> I have Asian wide feet and don't live near any stores carrying RV. I tried on the 45mm belle for the first time but didn't realize the flats have hidden heels so I didn't try them on. (I need some heels but can't handle high heels and not a flat person either)
> 
> Which one do you recommend in terms of comfy? The ballet flats are so cute
> 
> 
> View attachment 2656912
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2656911



Hi!  I'm a big fan of Roger Vivier, and I have both styles.  I love the flats.  10mm is not a hidden heel, it is the standard tiny flat heel you see at the back in one of the photos. They are super comfy and wide also due to the almond toe.  I order a half size larger because I like to be able to walk around in the city all day in them.  

I do not like the 45mm square toe.  I used to love them and had several pairs, but the toe is tight and quite frankly, the toe part is very long, so over time, the front gets a little crease and it looks weird.  Also, for some reason, this is the only style where the buckle hurts my foot.  At the end of the day, my feet hurt from being squished and buckle hitting my top foot so I told myself never to buy another 45mm. 

If you want a medium heel, I would recommend the classic Belle in 65mm.  There is a photo posted earlier.  It is the classic almond toe and has a lot of room.  It also comes in other heel heights, like 85mm, 100mm, but my favorite is the 65mm.  The heel is medium height but it is still elegant looking.   And I can wear this shoe all day long, and walking in the city.  No problems at all. 

Good luck!


----------



## strawberry911

c18027 said:


> The Belle Vivier's that you inquired about are consistent with the Belle Vivier's that I purchased directly from RV, without an engraved buckle.



thank you for confirming that for me


----------



## kewave

willeyi said:


> Hi! I'm a big fan of Roger Vivier, and I have both styles. I love the flats. 10mm is not a hidden heel, it is the standard tiny flat heel you see at the back in one of the photos. They are super comfy and wide also due to the almond toe. I order a half size larger because I like to be able to walk around in the city all day in them.
> 
> I do not like the 45mm square toe. I used to love them and had several pairs, but the toe is tight and quite frankly, the toe part is very long, so over time, the front gets a little crease and it looks weird. Also, for some reason, this is the only style where the buckle hurts my foot. At the end of the day, my feet hurt from being squished and buckle hitting my top foot so I told myself never to buy another 45mm.
> 
> If you want a medium heel, I would recommend the classic Belle in 65mm. There is a photo posted earlier. It is the classic almond toe and has a lot of room. It also comes in other heel heights, like 85mm, 100mm, but my favorite is the 65mm. The heel is medium height but it is still elegant looking. And I can wear this shoe all day long, and walking in the city. No problems at all.
> 
> Good luck!


 
Hi willeyi, 
Do you also have the small buckle 45mm sandals? If yes, are those comfortable and how's the fit? I have only bought Belle Vivier and Belle de Nuit so far and am thinking of getting the sandals. I tried the big buckle sandal flats last year in Paris but I didn't like them 'cos the heavy buckle is not secured in place with the thin straps. It wasn't comfortable with the heavy buckle around and rested directly on my feet.


----------



## BigAkoya

Hi! I used to have the 45mm buckle sandal but it was not comfy and did not fit me well.  For some reason, it kept sliding down and then it hurt my feet.  I am all about comfort for shoes.  Plus, I thought the heel didn't quite fit the look for a sandal, but that is just me. 

I love the flat big buckle sandal.  It's called Chips.  It is super comfy and I get a lot if compliments when I wear them as they are very unique and stand out, even for those who do not know RV.  The Chips flat thong sandals are great.  

As for sizing, I wear a 37.5 in RV sandals.  

By the way, on the RV buckle flats, they come with either a rubber sole bottom or a leather bottom.  I love the rubber sole bottom (no worrying about slipping) but I find the leather sole bottoms a slightly bit dressier.  Both are very comfortable and both look great. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## BigAkoya

kewave said:


> Hi willeyi,
> Do you also have the small buckle 45mm sandals? If yes, are those comfortable and how's the fit? I have only bought Belle Vivier and Belle de Nuit so far and am thinking of getting the sandals. I tried the big buckle sandal flats last year in Paris but I didn't like them 'cos the heavy buckle is not secured in place with the thin straps. It wasn't comfortable with the heavy buckle around and rested directly on my feet.




By the way, I forgot to mention in my post above...since you said you have wide feet, you will love RV.  I have wide feet too, and the almond or buckle pumps and buckle gonna flats fit me great.

There is a pony hair leopard print flat that is really pretty, at least to me.  If you wear a more classic outfit, those shoes really stand out.  I think it's my favorite flat now.  

Have fun with RV!

I have to admit though... The most comfortable flats in the world are Chanel ballet flats.  They are my true love... Like walking on air.  Try those too!


----------



## kewave

^
Thanks for the quick response.

Yes, I agree and love my Chanel flats. They are my essentials, so hardy and comfortable. Some of mine are 5 years old and they still have plenty of life left. I keep ending up buying Chanel flats and still have 3 pairs brand new in box, which is why I'm restraining myself from buying more RV flats.


----------



## kk559

I love RVs! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Very confy stylish and durable!


----------



## kk559

love these too!


----------



## kk559

*comfy


----------



## poohbag

willeyi said:


> By the way, I forgot to mention in my post above...since you said you have wide feet, you will love RV.  I have wide feet too, and the almond or buckle pumps and buckle gonna flats fit me great.
> 
> There is a pony hair leopard print flat that is really pretty, at least to me.  If you wear a more classic outfit, those shoes really stand out.  I think it's my favorite flat now.
> 
> Have fun with RV!
> 
> I have to admit though... The most comfortable flats in the world are Chanel ballet flats.  They are my true love... Like walking on air.  Try those too!



Your posts are very helpful!  I just have a few flats and find them very comfy.  I love my pony hair leopard print flat too!  They are classic and stand out just enough to spice up a simple outfit.

For some reason, I don't really find my quilted Chanel ballet flats that comfortable!   May be I need to keep wearing them to break them in?  Can you please tell me-are your Chanel ballet flats the same size as your gommette flats?  May be I should have gone a half size up for my Chanel ballet flats...


----------



## BigAkoya

poohbag said:


> Your posts are very helpful!  I just have a few flats and find them very comfy.  I love my pony hair leopard print flat too!  They are classic and stand out just enough to spice up a simple outfit.
> 
> For some reason, I don't really find my quilted Chanel ballet flats that comfortable!   May be I need to keep wearing them to break them in?  Can you please tell me-are your Chanel ballet flats the same size as your gommette flats?  May be I should have gone a half size up for my Chanel ballet flats...



Hi!  In my opinion, I think you might be buying the Chanel flats a bit too small.  Chanel definitely runs a half size small for me.  In the RV flats, I am my normal size, but in Chanel flats, they are always a half size bigger.  Chanel is the one brand that I take a half size bigger in any style... flats, sandals, pumps.  

My friend bought a Chanel flat, and I was with her when she bought it. The fit was good to a tad bit snug, and I suggested she get the larger size.  She wanted to stay with the smaller size (why are women so afraid to go up a size?).  Anyway, she regrets it now, and all her other ballets are a half size larger.  The smaller one squeezes the top of her feet, around the toes.  

Maybe try a larger size in Chanel.  And don't be afraid if the SA tells you it's too big.  Many SAs have told me my ballets are too big as they have a tiny gap at the back near the heel.  But I just say "I like them big and comfy".  And honestly, they ARE comfy!  I have walked around NYC all day in my ballets with no problem at all.  The Chanel ballets are my go to shoes for total comfort.  

My other opinion on breaking shoes in.  I know SAs say that too and a lot of people feel shoes need to be broken in.  I say shoes should fit good when you put them on, otherwise, they are not the right ones.  Especially if they feel tight... it's because they are too small.  When shoes "break in", what people really mean is that they stretch them.  But honestly, if you look at people's shoes, you can definitely tell when people are wearing ill-fitting shoes that they had to break in.  The shoe is all stretch out looking and it is usually around the toe part and the wide part, so now the shoe has lost it's shape and elegance.  Anyway, that's my opinion ad something to think about.  Shoes are beautiful in it's original shape.  

I hope this was helpful.  Grab another Chanel!  I really love the look, elegant yet also so comfy.


----------



## poohbag

willeyi said:


> Hi!  In my opinion, I think you might be buying the Chanel flats a bit too small.  Chanel definitely runs a half size small for me.  In the RV flats, I am my normal size, but in Chanel flats, they are always a half size bigger.  Chanel is the one brand that I take a half size bigger in any style... flats, sandals, pumps.
> 
> My friend bought a Chanel flat, and I was with her when she bought it. The fit was good to a tad bit snug, and I suggested she get the larger size.  She wanted to stay with the smaller size (why are women so afraid to go up a size?).  Anyway, she regrets it now, and all her other ballets are a half size larger.  The smaller one squeezes the top of her feet, around the toes.
> 
> Maybe try a larger size in Chanel.  And don't be afraid if the SA tells you it's too big.  Many SAs have told me my ballets are too big as they have a tiny gap at the back near the heel.  But I just say "I like them big and comfy".  And honestly, they ARE comfy!  I have walked around NYC all day in my ballets with no problem at all.  The Chanel ballets are my go to shoes for total comfort.
> 
> My other opinion on breaking shoes in.  I know SAs say that too and a lot of people feel shoes need to be broken in.  I say shoes should fit good when you put them on, otherwise, they are not the right ones.  Especially if they feel tight... it's because they are too small.  When shoes "break in", what people really mean is that they stretch them.  But honestly, if you look at people's shoes, you can definitely tell when people are wearing ill-fitting shoes that they had to break in.  The shoe is all stretch out looking and it is usually around the toe part and the wide part, so now the shoe has lost it's shape and elegance.  Anyway, that's my opinion ad something to think about.  Shoes are beautiful in it's original shape.
> 
> I hope this was helpful.  Grab another Chanel!  I really love the look, elegant yet also so comfy.



Thank you so much willeyi!    Your comments are very helpful indeed.  I will go half a size up next time with Chanel ballet flats!  I bought my current pair without trying them on first and since they don't feel like "walking on air," I was disappointed and moved onto RV...


----------



## audreylita

Sizes vary widely with any designer.  It's really difficult to buy any shoes today without trying them on.   RV's, Manolo's, Chanel, you name it, you really have to try everything because you can to up or down a half size just depending on the shoe and the cut.


----------



## calflu

Oh oh...I hope I made the right decisions.


I tried on Chanel and CL shoes in stores on the carpet and ended up regretted the sizes I bought. They are tad too big. &#128561; so now I need to ask SA to ship 0.5 size down to me. 

And I feel stocking also makes 0.5 size difference as well. 

I went against two different SA's recommendation and ordered 37 for RS since I felt 36.5 is too tight when I put them. 

Now 37 arrived and I found them a bit loose when I walk on the floor at home with stocking &#128561;






willeyi said:


> Hi!  In my opinion, I think you might be buying the Chanel flats a bit too small.  Chanel definitely runs a half size small for me.  In the RV flats, I am my normal size, but in Chanel flats, they are always a half size bigger.  Chanel is the one brand that I take a half size bigger in any style... flats, sandals, pumps.
> 
> 
> 
> My friend bought a Chanel flat, and I was with her when she bought it. The fit was good to a tad bit snug, and I suggested she get the larger size.  She wanted to stay with the smaller size (why are women so afraid to go up a size?).  Anyway, she regrets it now, and all her other ballets are a half size larger.  The smaller one squeezes the top of her feet, around the toes.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe try a larger size in Chanel.  And don't be afraid if the SA tells you it's too big.  Many SAs have told me my ballets are too big as they have a tiny gap at the back near the heel.  But I just say "I like them big and comfy".  And honestly, they ARE comfy!  I have walked around NYC all day in my ballets with no problem at all.  The Chanel ballets are my go to shoes for total comfort.
> 
> 
> 
> My other opinion on breaking shoes in.  I know SAs say that too and a lot of people feel shoes need to be broken in.  I say shoes should fit good when you put them on, otherwise, they are not the right ones.  Especially if they feel tight... it's because they are too small.  When shoes "break in", what people really mean is that they stretch them.  But honestly, if you look at people's shoes, you can definitely tell when people are wearing ill-fitting shoes that they had to break in.  The shoe is all stretch out looking and it is usually around the toe part and the wide part, so now the shoe has lost it's shape and elegance.  Anyway, that's my opinion ad something to think about.  Shoes are beautiful in it's original shape.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this was helpful.  Grab another Chanel!  I really love the look, elegant yet also so comfy.


----------



## BigAkoya

calflu said:


> Oh oh...I hope I made the right decisions.
> 
> 
> I tried on Chanel and CL shoes in stores on the carpet and ended up regretted the sizes I bought. They are tad too big. &#128561; so now I need to ask SA to ship 0.5 size down to me.
> 
> And I feel stocking also makes 0.5 size difference as well.
> 
> I went against two different SA's recommendation and ordered 37 for RS since I felt 36.5 is too tight when I put them.
> 
> Now 37 arrived and I found them a bit loose when I walk on the floor at home with stocking &#128561;




I prefer them a bit loose to a bit tight.  These are ballets ad meant to fit comfy so you can wear them all day.  If they are falling off, of course it is too big, but mine are a bit loose but when I wear them during the day, they are great.  

My opinion... I would definitely not wear stockings with them.  It doesn't fit the look, but that is just my thoughts.  I know everyone is different. 

Try both in the morning and at night, especially when your feet are swollen.  See which is more comfy.  Tight is not good for me, but of course you know best what fits.


----------



## poshwawa

weibaobai said:


> Hi poshwawa~
> I wanted to get a pair of rc flats at landmark...just wondering, how do you get a VIP discount?
> Thanks!




Hey Wei, 

Sorry for the late response, been hectic at work. To get the discount, you have to buy a certain amount annually.

Xo

Happy Shopping!


----------



## Love Of My Life

willeyi said:


> I prefer them a bit loose to a bit tight.  These are ballets ad meant to fit comfy so you can wear them all day.  If they are falling off, of course it is too big, but mine are a bit loose but when I wear them during the day, they are great.
> 
> My opinion... I would definitely not wear stockings with them.  It doesn't fit the look, but that is just my thoughts.  I know everyone is different.
> 
> Try both in the morning and at night, especially when your feet are swollen.  See which is more comfy.  Tight is not good for me, but of course you know best what fits.


 

Agree that comfort is paramount... & when the weather starts to warm up,
even more important that the shoes are comfy.. Its not about size its
about how it fits & looks on the foot...

I am a size larger in Chanel than I am in RV & do actually prefer  wearing
without hose...


----------



## reihaibara

Hi, ladies! I just got a pair of vivier flats. Just wondering if you put sole protector for your flats? Are those soles fragile comparing to CL or Valentino? Thanks!


----------



## Love Of My Life

reihaibara said:


> Hi, ladies! I just got a pair of vivier flats. Just wondering if you put sole protector for your flats? Are those soles fragile comparing to CL or Valentino? Thanks!


 


I have put protectors on my RV's..


----------



## reihaibara

hotshot said:


> I have put protectors on my RV's..




Thanks for your advice


----------



## shy-da

Where can I get RV shoes online, besides LuisaviaRoma n Mytheresa? TIA


----------



## reihaibara

shy-da said:


> Where can I get RV shoes online, besides LuisaviaRoma n Mytheresa? TIA




Tessabit?


----------



## c18027

Tessabit:  http://shop.tessabit.com
The Luxer: http://www.theluxer.com

And sometimes ...

Yoox: http://www.yoox.com
Farfetch: http://www.farfetch.com
Bluefly: http://www.bluefly.com


----------



## zhuzhu

Guys,
Should i get the satin strass chip flats in my actual size or half size bigger? Is the width slimmer than gommette? I have wide feets, i up half a size for my gommette.. it fits well infront but loose on the back


----------



## BigAkoya

strawberry911 said:


> hi guys!,
> sorry i am a little lost.. not sure where to put this question..
> so i am here .. please redirect me or help me !!
> thanks in advance!
> 
> does all RV pumps has "RV" engraved on the metro square??
> (is this how we call the square logo?)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161327610125?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> i just bought this from ebay..
> the seller has good feedback and the price all seems reasonable for the shoes
> but now i have it i realized it doesnt have the RV engraved..
> i looked checked online pretty much all pumps has it..
> is it a muck off?
> I paid $320 for it
> 
> she said she bought it long time ago in hongkong..
> maybe the old ones doesnt all have it engraved?
> please help me!!!




Hi!  I just checked 7 of my RVs, all buckles are different and they all have the RV logo on the buckle.  The buckles I checked were the metal ones, lacquer, tortoise, leather, etc.

Not saying the eBay ones are fake, but just saying all mine have the RV logo.


----------



## BigAkoya

zhuzhu said:


> Guys,
> Should i get the satin strass chip flats in my actual size or half size bigger? Is the width slimmer than gommette? I have wide feets, i up half a size for my gommette.. it fits well infront but loose on the back




Hi!  This is a hard question and I will share my experience with you.  I love the gommette  flat and I wear it a bit loose, so similar to you.  I also have feet that I think are a little wide.  I love  how the Chips look, but the cut does not fit me at all.  It is because the front and back are in two halves,and the top half actually curves in and cuts into my foot (stare at a photo and you can see what I mean).  I also found the sides to be a slightly more narrow than the gommette, but that is just me.  

If you buy the shoe, make sure you can return it.  I found the fit to be awkward for me and also the look is not graceful becausethe sides of the feet were exposed too much and made the center of my feet look wider than I like (I hope that makes sense).  On others, the flat looks great, but not on me.  I think for people with wider feet, a two piece shoe is not flattering.  Just my opinion.


----------



## hellodiep

I love RV chips. I have one and I ordered true to size . In my opinion, I would have not liked the for if it was one size smaller as SA recommended.
I ordered another pair in satin navy . My SA at Neiman Marcus has them avail in all sizes. I can't wait to get mine!!


----------



## audreylita

From the New York Times:

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/09/f...NextInCollection&region=Footer&pgtype=article


----------



## zhuzhu

willeyi said:


> Hi!  This is a hard question and I will share my experience with you.  I love the gommette  flat and I wear it a bit loose, so similar to you.  I also have feet that I think are a little wide.  I love  how the Chips look, but the cut does not fit me at all.  It is because the front and back are in two halves,and the top half actually curves in and cuts into my foot (stare at a photo and you can see what I mean).  I also found the sides to be a slightly more narrow than the gommette, but that is just me.
> 
> If you buy the shoe, make sure you can return it.  I found the fit to be awkward for me and also the look is not graceful becausethe sides of the feet were exposed too much and made the center of my feet look wider than I like (I hope that makes sense).  On others, the flat looks great, but not on me.  I think for people with wider feet, a two piece shoe is not flattering.  Just my opinion.



Thank you for your advise and opinion. I went to the store and tried them... Well boy I don't like it... It just look so weird... Suit ladies with slimmer width, shall stick to my gommette...


----------



## BigAkoya

zhuzhu said:


> Thank you for your advise and opinion. I went to the store and tried them... Well boy I don't like it... It just look so weird... Suit ladies with slimmer width, shall stick to my gommette...



Totally agree!  I'm a gommette girl myself.  Glad you were able to try them on.


----------



## Little_Miss_LV

kk559 said:


> View attachment 2662088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love these too!


Very pretty pair of RVs


----------



## Little_Miss_LV

c18027 said:


> Not sure what heel height you are looking for as RV makes a few different satin pumps with rhinestones.  The higher heel versions attached were part of the Spring collection and the lower heel version is part of the Fall/Winter collection.


I want all of these  gorgeous


----------



## Little_Miss_LV

yuan0620 said:


> My friend who went to the sale got me these
> View attachment 2561357
> 
> But they were 39.5 as I usually wear 38.5 or 39, but due to the very limited stock she had no choice but to get these  still I love the color tho


That color and style is truly gorgeous. And the mod shot makes them stand out


----------



## rocket06

Anyone knows RV AW 2014 colours?


----------



## xlovely

Sale alert! Navy satin crystal chips flats size 34.5 30% off, first to PM me! serious buyers only.


----------



## gymangel812

xlovely said:


> Sale alert! Navy satin crystal chips flats size 34.5 30% off, first to PM me! serious buyers only.



Not my size but what store is it?


----------



## c18027

rocket06 said:


> Anyone knows RV AW 2014 colours?


So far, Pre-Fall colors include dark pinks, plums, medium-to-dark blues.  What style are you looking for?


----------



## rocket06

c18027 said:


> So far, Pre-Fall colors include dark pinks, plums, medium-to-dark blues.  What style are you looking for?



Thanks! I love the comma heels! Great for the chic look at work.


----------



## Love Of My Life

c18027 said:


> So far, Pre-Fall colors include dark pinks, plums, medium-to-dark blues.  What style are you looking for?


 

Looking forward to seeing the plum


----------



## audreylita

These Polly boots with a higher heel followed me home yesterday.


----------



## Starlene

Can anyone help with sizing on the suede ballerina gommettes?
I usually wear a 35.5 in chanel and a 36 in Lanvin flats  and a 35.5 in jimmy choo

I am not sure if I should get the 35.5    Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## pinklining

Starlene said:


> Can anyone help with sizing on the suede ballerina gommettes?
> I usually wear a 35.5 in chanel and a 36 in Lanvin flats  and a 35.5 in jimmy choo
> 
> I am not sure if I should get the 35.5    Any help would be greatly appreciated!!



Im a size 35.5 for chanel ballet flats, valentino rockstud, charlotte olympia kitty and RV suede ballerina flats.


----------



## c18027

audreylita said:


> These Polly boots with a higher heel followed me home yesterday.


How darling!  Congrats!


----------



## lovemybags54

Starlene said:


> Can anyone help with sizing on the suede ballerina gommettes?
> 
> I usually wear a 35.5 in chanel and a 36 in Lanvin flats  and a 35.5 in jimmy choo
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure if I should get the 35.5    Any help would be greatly appreciated!!




Rv run true to size. I wear a 34 in rv and a 34.5 and sometimes a 35 in chanel. My foot measures 34


----------



## c18027

Here are some photos of *Pre-Fall Gommettes*.

For official color names, pricing, availability, etc., please contact your SA.  Anyone needing a SA should scroll back through the RV posts for recommendations.

Enjoy!

First up are the suedes ...


----------



## c18027

Now the patents ...


----------



## c18027

A U Look ...


----------



## Starlene

pinklining said:


> Im a size 35.5 for chanel ballet flats, valentino rockstud, charlotte olympia kitty and RV suede ballerina flats.


Thank you so much !!


----------



## c18027

Here are some photos of *Pre-Fall Chips*.

For official color names, pricing, availability, etc., please contact your SA. Anyone needing a SA should scroll back through the RV posts for recommendations.


----------



## c18027

And some *Pre-Fall Chips Thongs*.

So far, no photos of new Virgule (comma) heels.

For official color names, pricing, availability, etc., please contact your SA. Anyone needing a SA should scroll back through the RV posts for recommendations.


----------



## _debi_

Starlene said:


> Can anyone help with sizing on the suede ballerina gommettes?
> I usually wear a 35.5 in chanel and a 36 in Lanvin flats  and a 35.5 in jimmy choo
> 
> I am not sure if I should get the 35.5    Any help would be greatly appreciated!!



Hi, I'm a 37 in Jimmy Choo and have the suede Gommettes also in a 37. Hope that helps.


----------



## Starlene

_debi_ said:


> Hi, I'm a 37 in Jimmy Choo and have the suede Gommettes also in a 37. Hope that helps.



Thanks so much


----------



## reihaibara

For the patent chips, do you ladies have any useful tips for me to break in? The back of shoes eats my feet after several hours' wearing


----------



## sleepykitten

xlovely said:


> Sale alert! Navy satin crystal chips flats size 34.5 30% off, first to PM me! serious buyers only.




OMG missed out on these! This is my size!!


----------



## beeninbanisland

haul of the month..wohoooo


----------



## katmb

chauham said:


> haul of the month..wohoooo
> View attachment 2716454





So beautiful! I have been eying those Bourdeaux gommettes myself; they look perfect for Fall.


----------



## beeninbanisland

katmb said:


> So beautiful! I have been eying those Bourdeaux gommettes myself; they look perfect for Fall.




You're right katmb!! That wine red is so gorgeous


----------



## audreylita

Roger Vivier officially has a U.S. site!  It just popped up as an ad in an unrelated e-mail.  I've already ordered one pair and they said if the shoes didn't fit it was no problem to return them.  

Woo hoo!!!



http://store.rogervivier.com/RogerV...nas/c/161US?mbid=nl_091214_Daily&CNDID=434169


----------



## wren

Does anyone know when the next sale will be? TIA


----------



## pinkny

So exciting about the US site!


----------



## Love Of My Life

audreylita said:


> Roger Vivier officially has a U.S. site!  It just popped up as an ad in an unrelated e-mail.  I've already ordered one pair and they said if the shoes didn't fit it was no problem to return them.
> 
> Woo hoo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://store.rogervivier.com/RogerV...nas/c/161US?mbid=nl_091214_Daily&CNDID=434169


 


Woo hoo is right Just bought 2 pairs from NM in LA.. 

BG didn't have my size...


----------



## vicki521

Does anyone know if all roger vivier shoes say "WOMEN'S SIZE" on the soles? I have 7 pairs and they all say that, but I'm trying to get one off of ebay and the soles does not say that. It only says Made in Italy.


----------



## pixiesparkle

Mine all say both 'Women's size' and 'Made in Italy'


----------



## c18027

vicki521 said:


> Does anyone know if all roger vivier shoes say "WOMEN'S SIZE" on the soles? I have 7 pairs and they all say that, but I'm trying to get one off of ebay and the soles does not say that. It only says Made in Italy.


Any photos that you can share so we can see the style that you're referring to?


----------



## c18027

Roger Vivier Autumn/Winter e-catalog.  If you find anything of interest, boutique contact information is listed near the back ... 

http://asp.zone-secure.net/v2/index.jsp?id=1160/9229/49575&lng=en


----------



## BigAkoya

vicki521 said:


> Does anyone know if all roger vivier shoes say "WOMEN'S SIZE" on the soles? I have 7 pairs and they all say that, but I'm trying to get one off of ebay and the soles does not say that. It only says Made in Italy.




Hi.  I'm a big RV fan and checked about a half dozen of my RV shoes.  All of them have Women's Size on them.  This includes different styles like pumps. sandals, ballet flats and also the boots.  

On the Gomma ballets with the rubber soles, it says it inside.

All my RV were purchased new at either a RV boutique or at Saks NYC.


----------



## audreylita

Here are two recent shots of the window of the RV boutique in Bal Harbour Shops in Miami Beach.


----------



## Lajka

Hallo dears, 
please help me decided: this RV are availablle in EU 41. I have EU 40  (UK 6,5, USA 8-8,5, IT 9,5). But I have wide foot, in Ferragamo I need C  or wider. 
My shoes inside are about 25,5-26 cm lenght, but they are wide. This  pair of RV looks very narrow, the seller write that lenght inside is 27  cm. I know, that Ferragamo in AA wide I can wear one size up. 

What do you think: can it be fit to me? (I never wear RV and I have not where to try it).
And pls whats the name of model? 

Many thanks.


----------



## Chrissy131

anyone know when pre-sale will begin? thx


----------



## calflu

I have sizing questions 
If I wear 36.5 for valentino Rockstud kitten pumps, do I go for size 36 for Vivier pumps?


----------



## LibraSH

Lajka said:


> Hallo dears,
> please help me decided: this RV are availablle in EU 41. I have EU 40  (UK 6,5, USA 8-8,5, IT 9,5). But I have wide foot, in Ferragamo I need C  or wider.
> My shoes inside are about 25,5-26 cm lenght, but they are wide. This  pair of RV looks very narrow, the seller write that lenght inside is 27  cm. I know, that Ferragamo in AA wide I can wear one size up.
> 
> What do you think: can it be fit to me? (I never wear RV and I have not where to try it).
> And pls whats the name of model?
> 
> Many thanks.



I have a pair of Ferragamo Vara in 9B, and wear all my Roger Vivier in 39. I think a half size up would be fine if you fit better in wide C or D.  Just FYI


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chrissy131 said:


> anyone know when pre-sale will begin? thx


 


Pre- sale started at the RV boutique... selected styles as usual & not so
many sizes available..

Also BG &NM are having their pre-sale as well... Not sure about SFA


----------



## orangestripes

Does anyone have a contact at Roger Vivier? I'm looking to pre-sale a couple pairs. It would be much appreciated!


----------



## orangestripes

hey guys, just wanted to let you know that apparently the bal harbour store received some stock last night, so if you're looking for some sale shoes, you can try there.

I called my usual SA, Jessica, in NYC but they're really busy and she wasn't able to send any photos (their stock is also very low). i normally would go in, but already left for thanksgiving.


----------



## audreylita

I have a great contact in Bal Harbour if anyone needs to know.  Just shoot me a quick PM.


----------



## audreylita

Chrissy131 said:


> anyone know when pre-sale will begin? thx



It's already begun.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Hi, does anyone know where I can buy the classic d'orsay flat w/buckle style but NOT in satin and without crystals? I'm new to the brand and I have no idea how much these retail and where to get them! I can only find the dressed up style.


----------



## Love Of My Life

A very special *"thank you" *to *Audreylita*  for helping me out today.

For many of being on the forum is like a sisterhood... She went above & beyond
for me & I am sooooooooooooooo appreciative!!:worthy:


----------



## audreylita

hotshot said:


> A very special *"thank you" *to *Audreylita*  for helping me out today.
> 
> For many of being on the forum is like a sisterhood... She went above & beyond
> for me & I am sooooooooooooooo appreciative!!:worthy:


----------



## calflu

I got them on sale from BG but they are too big


Size 36

Pm me for SA info


----------



## DH sucker

Fyi, the service at RV in Paris was surprisingly very good!


----------



## calflu

No more PM!!!! 


calflu said:


> I got them on sale from BG but they are too big
> 
> 
> Size 36
> 
> Pm me for SA info
> 
> 
> View attachment 2831485


----------



## pinkny

Do you find his shoes stretch over time?


----------



## late.in.da.game

pinkny said:


> Do you find his shoes stretch over time?




Yes they do!


----------



## rosewang924

Ooops!! sorry, just PM you and then saw your post.  



calflu said:


> No more PM!!!!


----------



## rosewang924

thanks for your help, i assumed they would be gone, it's been a while.  but no worries, maybe next time. 




calflu said:


> No more PM!!!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Finally... my first pair of RV pumps are on the way!  I hope they fit!!!  Will post pics if they work out


----------



## Daosabao

Pls allow me to share my very first pair of RV  totally in love with them! Find them sexy, glamorous, comfy and so special! I'm also so lucky to get them in my size. 

Thank you for this thread!


----------



## pinkny

Daosabao said:


> Pls allow me to share my very first pair of RV  totally in love with them! Find them sexy, glamorous, comfy and so special! I'm also so lucky to get them in my size.
> 
> Thank you for this thread!
> 
> View attachment 2856190
> View attachment 2856191




They are beautiful


----------



## Love Of My Life

Daosabao said:


> Pls allow me to share my very first pair of RV  totally in love with them! Find them sexy, glamorous, comfy and so special! I'm also so lucky to get them in my size.
> 
> Thank you for this thread!
> 
> View attachment 2856190
> View attachment 2856191


 


You'll enjoy these!! They are a staple RV to have in your shoe wardrobe


----------



## Daosabao

pinkny said:


> They are beautiful




Thank u!!


----------



## Daosabao

hotshot said:


> You'll enjoy these!! They are a staple RV to have in your shoe wardrobe




They are my most expensive pair of shoes! Flats! I never thought I'll spend so much on a pair of flats. I've thought about getting them for ONE YEAR! as a mom now I find it hard to take my toddler out in heels. These RV flats make me feel pretty and fashionable again!


----------



## mlbags

I tried these shoes yesterday and am now fascinated by them!

I will be visiting London, Brussels and Amsterdam in March.  Anyone able to shed some light on where I can find Roger Vivier, especially in Brussels and Amsterdam?

I searched and can see that RV is on Sloane Street in London, and in Harrods.

Thanks in advance, and information on shopping for RV in London / Brussels / Amsterdam would be very appreciated.


----------



## audreylita

I just got these t-shirt love gommettes and absolutely love them!  I have never gotten so many compliments on a pair of shoes, ever!


----------



## stillfabulous

How fun!


----------



## late.in.da.game

audreylita said:


> i just got these t-shirt love gommettes and absolutely love them!  I have never gotten so many compliments on a pair of shoes, ever!




&#128525;


----------



## pixiesparkle

audreylita said:


> I just got these t-shirt love gommettes and absolutely love them!  I have never gotten so many compliments on a pair of shoes, ever!


I love them!!! would love to see modelling pics please


----------



## audreylita

.


----------



## hedgwin99

audreylita said:


> .




Nice!&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Love Of My Life

^agree..


----------



## kewave

audreylita said:


> .



Funky!


----------



## pinkny

audreylita said:


> .




Love these!!!  Do they come in diff colors?


----------



## audreylita

pinkny said:


> Love these!!!  Do they come in diff colors?



Yes they also came in silver.  I put my name down mid November to be sure I got a pair.  Usually the boutiques in the states only get in one pair of shoes per size.  The brand is much more popular and in demand overseas.

There are going to be a couple of matching purses coming out soon, haven't seen photographs and am not sure I want to be that matchy match.  If I do pick one up I will definitely post a picture!

It can't hurt to give one of the boutiques a call to see if they have them in stock.  I just got these last week so it's pretty much now or never to find a pair.


----------



## xinyang222

I am glad to be in the thread!! XD


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Just bought the Roger Vivier Chips flat in black! Sitting at the mall but excited I found them because I love the look and there's only three stores in the US!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Posted this in the Chanel forum too, my new chips flats!


----------



## xinyang222

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Posted this in the Chanel forum too, my new chips flats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878304




Love both!!


----------



## pinkny

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Posted this in the Chanel forum too, my new chips flats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878304




Beauties


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Thanks!!

Question - the guy at the boutique said the metal kinda adjusts to what I'm wearing? Like if I'm wearing warmer tones, it looks more gold, and cooler tones more silver. Is this true?


----------



## c18027

pinkny said:


> Love these!!!  Do they come in diff colors?


Here is a photo of the silver version.  They are still available in this color in most sizes from the RV web site.  The gorgeous white ones that Audreylita owns are almost completely sold out.  Lucky girl!  

http://store.rogervivier.com/RogerV...-T-Shirt-Love-in-Leather/p/RVW208133205ESB200


----------



## c18027

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Posted this in the Chanel forum too, my new chips flats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878304


Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## pinkny

c18027 said:


> Here is a photo of the silver version.  They are still available in this color in most sizes from the RV web site.  The gorgeous white ones that Audreylita owns are almost completely sold out.  Lucky girl!
> 
> http://store.rogervivier.com/RogerV...-T-Shirt-Love-in-Leather/p/RVW208133205ESB200


 
I love the silver!  I worry about white getting dirty so maybe these are even better.  Thank you for the intel.


----------



## audreylita

This article just popped up on Bag Snob.  

http://www.snobessentials.com/2015/...te-t-shirt-flats-im-in-the-mood-for-love.html


----------



## autumnbubble

Reposting from the LV forum. Love the Chip flats so much and hope to acquire more in the future.


----------



## c18027

audreylita said:


> This article just popped up on Bag Snob.
> 
> http://www.snobessentials.com/2015/...te-t-shirt-flats-im-in-the-mood-for-love.html


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## c18027

autumnbubble said:


> Reposting from the LV forum. Love the Chip flats so much and hope to acquire more in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2893422


Gorgeous color -- congrats!  Adorable photo!


----------



## nattle

autumnbubble said:


> Reposting from the LV forum. Love the Chip flats so much and hope to acquire more in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2893422




Look fantastic! RV chip is the most comfortable shoes I've ever had - I wear them almost everyday. Going to get a few more pairs in different colours when I'm in Europe this summer!


----------



## LavenderIce

My first pair of RV &#10084;&#65039;.  I loved them so much I wore them out of the store and took a quick pic on the escalator.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LavenderIce said:


> View attachment 2895425
> 
> 
> My first pair of RV &#10084;&#65039;.  I loved them so much I wore them out of the store and took a quick pic on the escalator.



Cute!!


----------



## LavenderIce

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Cute!!



Thank you *C*!


----------



## amasvaritas

LavenderIce said:


> View attachment 2895425
> 
> 
> My first pair of RV &#10084;&#65039;.  I loved them so much I wore them out of the store and took a quick pic on the escalator.


It's so adorable. Looking forward to see another modeling picture


----------



## Love Of My Life

LavenderIce said:


> View attachment 2895425
> 
> 
> My first pair of RV &#10084;&#65039;.  I loved them so much I wore them out of the store and took a quick pic on the escalator.


 
  Great shoes & enjoy!!


----------



## autumnbubble

nattle said:


> Look fantastic! RV chip is the most comfortable shoes I've ever had - I wear them almost everyday. Going to get a few more pairs in different colours when I'm in Europe this summer!




Thank you for the nice comment Nattle. Talking about Europe, maybe I should get some while I'm still here


----------



## autumnbubble

LavenderIce said:


> View attachment 2895425
> 
> 
> My first pair of RV &#10084;&#65039;.  I loved them so much I wore them out of the store and took a quick pic on the escalator.





Cute! Want it too


----------



## autumnbubble

c18027 said:


> Gorgeous color -- congrats!  Adorable photo!




Thank you c18027


----------



## LavenderIce

amasvaritas said:


> It's so adorable. Looking forward to see another modeling picture



I hope to take more pics.  My sister wanted to take an action pic when a lady complimented me on them the other day, except our hands were full.  Hopefully we'll be able to take a few pics when we go to Vegas next week.



hotshot said:


> Great shoes & enjoy!!



Thank you!



autumnbubble said:


> Cute! Want it too



Thank you *autumnbubble*!  You make me want a pair of chips.


----------



## ms piggy

My first pair of Chips flats. I have always gone for the Gommettes which are really comfy for me. These off-white cream Chips seem more comfy than I remembered the Chips and I have been looking for a (off)-white pair of flats. Love the champagne coloured buckle with it. Much prefer it over the same colour Gommettes which have tone-on-tone plastic buckle. 

The second pic is more representative of the colour.


----------



## c18027

ms piggy said:


> My first pair of Chips flats. I have always gone for the Gommettes which are really comfy for me. These off-white cream Chips seem more comfy than I remembered the Chips and I have been looking for a (off)-white pair of flats. Love the champagne coloured buckle with it. Much prefer it over the same colour Gommettes which have tone-on-tone plastic buckle.
> 
> The second pic is more representative of the colour.


Gorgeous -- thanks for sharing!


----------



## LavenderIce

ms piggy said:


> My first pair of Chips flats. I have always gone for the Gommettes which are really comfy for me. These off-white cream Chips seem more comfy than I remembered the Chips and I have been looking for a (off)-white pair of flats. Love the champagne coloured buckle with it. Much prefer it over the same colour Gommettes which have tone-on-tone plastic buckle.
> 
> The second pic is more representative of the colour.



Gorgeous pair!  The CNY stuffed toy is cute too.


----------



## ms piggy

c18027 said:


> Gorgeous -- thanks for sharing!





LavenderIce said:


> Gorgeous pair!  The CNY stuffed toy is cute too.



Thanks! That's the annual LE Starbucks bear for CNY. Since it's the year of the goat, the bear is wearing a goat costume.


----------



## Shopmore

ms piggy said:


> My first pair of Chips flats. I have always gone for the Gommettes which are really comfy for me. These off-white cream Chips seem more comfy than I remembered the Chips and I have been looking for a (off)-white pair of flats. Love the champagne coloured buckle with it. Much prefer it over the same colour Gommettes which have tone-on-tone plastic buckle.
> 
> The second pic is more representative of the colour.



I saw these in store, but didn't try them on for fear that the scrunch back would hurt my feet.  I went to try the Gommette's in nude instead. Have the back of these hurt your feet at all?   Perhaps I should try them out if they don't.


----------



## koalala

They are my Rover Vivier Gommette which I bought in Nov 2013.  I wear them all the time and they hold up quite well 

http://www.thoughtlesskoala.com/blog/roger-vivier-gommette


----------



## koalala

Just bought this pair of RV at Luisaviaroma...its 10% off! YAY!
Hope to get them soon!


----------



## Shopmore

koalala said:


> Just bought this pair of RV at Luisaviaroma...its 10% off! YAY!
> Hope to get them soon!


Those are lovely.  How were you able to get them at 10% off?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Lovely & enjoy


----------



## koalala

Shopmore said:


> Those are lovely.  How were you able to get them at 10% off?



There was a coupon code for Chinese New year! RV is always excluded from the promo code...but this time it doesnt! lucky me!


----------



## Shopmore

koalala said:


> There was a coupon code for Chinese New year! RV is always excluded from the promo code...but this time it doesnt! lucky me!



Oh lucky you indeed.  Maybe I should sign up to receive emails from them the next time a discount code comes around.


----------



## koalala

Shopmore said:


> Oh lucky you indeed.  Maybe I should sign up to receive emails from them the next time a discount code comes around.


Yes you definitely should!


----------



## Ronz611

koalala said:


> Yes you definitely should!



I just bought a pair of gommettee from Luisaviaroma. Good thing I read your posts and got the promo code online with 10% off! Thanks girls!


----------



## LavenderIce

Shopmore said:


> I saw these in store, but didn't try them on for fear that the scrunch back would hurt my feet.  I went to try the Gommette's in nude instead. Have the back of these hurt your feet at all?   Perhaps I should try them out if they don't.



I definitely want to add this style.  I've tried them on a few times and the back doesn't hurt my feet.  The leather is soft and I think it holds its shape without digging into your feet.


----------



## ms piggy

Shopmore said:


> I saw these in store, but didn't try them on for fear that the scrunch back would hurt my feet.  I went to try the Gommette's in nude instead. Have the back of these hurt your feet at all?   Perhaps I should try them out if they don't.



Sorry for the tardy response, my quote notification is not working. I have yet to wear the Chips but I suspect they would be alright (unlike the Lanvin patent flats which bite). Will report back once I have the chance to take them out for a spin.


----------



## cookoo

Hi everyone, I came across this pair of RV shoes and I'm wondering if anyone can help me identify them? I've never seen them before. Thank you!


----------



## Shopmore

Got my first pair of Roger Vivier Gommette flats tonight. I opted for these instead of the chips.  I'm looking forward to spring to wear them out.


----------



## Ronz611

Shopmore said:


> Got my first pair of Roger Vivier Gommette flats tonight. I opted for these instead of the chips.  I'm looking forward to spring to wear them out.


I got the same one! Love them!


----------



## Ronz611

My latest RV family portrait!


----------



## Shopmore

Ronz611 said:


> I got the same one! Love them!



Thanks!  Do they have a break-in period or are they comfortable right away?


----------



## Ronz611

Shopmore said:


> Thanks!  Do they have a break-in period or are they comfortable right away?


I have just received them in the mail and haven't had a chance to wear them yet. I was told to get half a size bigger so they will feel more comfortable to walk around in during summer.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Shopmore said:


> Thanks!  Do they have a break-in period or are they comfortable right away?


 

For me they do have a break-in-period & I would not wear them on a very
hot day for the first time. I have found powder helps if you are not wearing
hose


----------



## Shopmore

hotshot said:


> For me they do have a break-in-period & I would not wear them on a very
> hot day for the first time. I have found powder helps if you are not wearing
> hose



Good call on the powder.  I haven't thought of doing that.  I am wearing them in the office today and so far so good.  Do you know if jeans would stain on this light color?


----------



## Shopmore

Ronz611 said:


> I have just received them in the mail and haven't had a chance to wear them yet. I was told to get half a size bigger so they will feel more comfortable to walk around in during summer.



I bought these shoes last night and I hear that's when our feet are at its biggest.  This morning they do feel a little loose, but I think I made the right call sizing up.  My feet should fit more snug as the day wears on.


----------



## kewave

Have been a bit out of control lately with shoes purchases, bought these 2 pairs recently...


----------



## kewave

Oops, here is another one


----------



## Mochiyii

only if I get to buy more


----------



## ms piggy

Shopmore said:


> Thanks!  Do they have a break-in period or are they comfortable right away?



The Gommette fits true to size for me. They maybe a little snug when new but they do stretch over time even the patent ones. I do find them quite comfy from the onset. 

I take half size up on other styles like Chips, Belle de Nuit, Belle Vivier.


----------



## ms piggy

Ronz611 said:


> My latest RV family portrait!





kewave said:


> Have been a bit out of control lately with shoes purchases, bought these 2 pairs recently...





Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 2926487
> View attachment 2926488
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only if I get to buy more



Congrats on the new buys!


----------



## hedgwin99

Sample sale alert!!!


----------



## Shopmore

hedgwin99 said:


> Sample sale alert!!!
> View attachment 2927174



Oh man, I wish I was near there to be able to attend. Good luck if you end up going.


----------



## Masuko

hedgwin99 said:


> Sample sale alert!!!
> View attachment 2927174




I am soooo jealous [emoji16]. I need to book a flight [emoji6]


----------



## hedgwin99

Masuko said:


> I am soooo jealous [emoji16]. I need to book a flight [emoji6]







Shopmore said:


> Oh man, I wish I was near there to be able to attend. Good luck if you end up going.




Don't be... Last time I heard that people line up and waited outside the store starting at 6am in the morning


----------



## Love Of My Life

hedgwin99 said:


> Don't be... Last time I heard that people line up and waited outside the store starting at 6am in the morning


 

Yes they did!!


----------



## hedgwin99

hotshot said:


> Yes they did!!




Did you stand outside before the start of the sale???


----------



## audreylita

hedgwin99 said:


> Did you stand outside before the start of the sale???



Yes.  Be prepared.


----------



## Masuko

audreylita said:


> Yes.  Be prepared.




I am looking forward for all your reports


----------



## Daosabao

Hello! Anybody bought from mytheresa.com before? Are they are a reliable site?


----------



## lovesmonster

Daosabao said:


> Hello! Anybody bought from mytheresa.com before? Are they are a reliable site?




Yes, they are a legit site! [emoji4]


----------



## Ronz611

hedgwin99 said:


> Sample sale alert!!!
> View attachment 2927174


Wow..so jealous! Can't wait to what you lucky ladies get from the sale!


----------



## Alixis

Daosabao said:


> Hello! Anybody bought from mytheresa.com before? Are they are a reliable site?



Yes! I've ordered from them a bunch of times with zero issues. They're great. They also seem to be a bit cheaper than NAP or US online stores. 

Plus, if you order internationally from them and choose to return your item/s, they will refund the customs/duties part of the price as a store credit, which almost all other stores don't do for international shipping. 

For pretty much all other stores that ship internationally, when you return unwanted purchases you lose the amount of the price that they had calculated for customs/duties.


----------



## Daosabao

Thanks lovesmonster and Alixis [emoji3] I'm from Singapore btw. Even after factoring shipping the shoes are still almost SGD$300 cheaper than the stores!


----------



## lovesmonster

Daosabao said:


> Thanks lovesmonster and Alixis [emoji3] I'm from Singapore btw. Even after factoring shipping the shoes are still almost SGD$300 cheaper than the stores!




[emoji134][emoji134][emoji134] You may wish to check out luisaviaroma too, their prices are slightly better, it's free delivery, and I think they've got better stocks for this season too! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] I hope I'm not enabling you too much, hehe.


----------



## hedgwin99

Daosabao said:


> Thanks lovesmonster and Alixis [emoji3] I'm from Singapore btw. Even after factoring shipping the shoes are still almost SGD$300 cheaper than the stores!







lovesmonster said:


> [emoji134][emoji134][emoji134] You may wish to check out luisaviaroma too, their prices are slightly better, it's free delivery, and I think they've got better stocks for this season too! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] I hope I'm not enabling you too much, hehe.




Mytheresa and tessabit and farfetch ... All of these carries &#65039;RV and these website offers free shipping promotion few times a year. Sign up for their newsletters n u will get the notification


----------



## ms piggy

Presenting the Gommette T-Shirt Love in metallic silver. Love! These were sold out at my local RV store but is now restock with a wait list.


----------



## ms piggy

The Singapore RV boutique has the LE T-Shirt Love in bubblegum pink patent. It's apparently limited only this boutique. The pink is similar to the bubble gum patent pink in the regular Gommette from the SS collection.


----------



## ms piggy

S/S colours for the Gommette.


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks for posting *ms piggy*!  Did you get the pink pair as well?  I am getting so much wear out of my silver Tshirt Love Gommettes.


----------



## ms piggy

LavenderIce said:


> Thanks for posting *ms piggy*!  Did you get the pink pair as well?  I am getting so much wear out of my silver Tshirt Love Gommettes.



Not being a bubblegum pink girl, I passed. Now if they ever come out with a purple or lilac version, I'd be in deep trouble. 

Do you find the silver T-shirt Love scratches easily? The smooth finish is making me a little nervous.


----------



## LavenderIce

ms piggy said:


> Not being a bubblegum pink girl, I passed. Now if they ever come out with a purple or lilac version, I'd be in deep trouble.
> 
> Do you find the silver T-shirt Love scratches easily? The smooth finish is making me a little nervous.



I was actually nervous about that too.  I settled for the silver because I couldn't get a hold of the white pair.  So far, they are holding up pretty well and I do not baby my flats.

I would love a purple or lilac version!


----------



## Shopmore

Has anyone ever preordered on the RV website?   I was wondering if they charge you after you place the order or when the item ships.


----------



## kewave

My Strauss sandals arrived, super love!


----------



## baglover529

kewave said:


> My Strauss sandals arrived, super love!



Those are simply beautiful!  I couldn't find those in my size so I just got the regular black leather ones with the classic buckle. They are the most comfortable flats!


----------



## rosewang924

Hi all, I just started wearing these shoes and love them, does anyone know when is the next sale, either at dept. store or boutique, any info would be greatly appreciated.  I'm loving all the shoes posted here. Thank you.


----------



## Bethc

Newest pair in sliver and my small RV collection [emoji171][emoji175]


----------



## Chrissy131

My new pair for summer


----------



## LavenderIce

Bethc said:


> Newest pair in sliver and my small RV collection [emoji171][emoji175]
> 
> View attachment 2981227
> View attachment 2981228




Lovely collection!  The colours and styles are gorgeous!  [emoji7]



Chrissy131 said:


> My new pair for summer




Beautiful sandals!


----------



## MoreTorque

Joined the club with these two pairs!


----------



## dipinky

Hi gals I am new to Roger vivier shoes and just got my first pair. It is the crystal embellished satin ballet in black color. I just want to ask if any of you have trouble with the buckle back rubbing against the toes inside the shoes? Thanks heaps!


----------



## Daosabao

dipinky said:


> Hi gals I am new to Roger vivier shoes and just got my first pair. It is the crystal embellished satin ballet in black color. I just want to ask if any of you have trouble with the buckle back rubbing against the toes inside the shoes? Thanks heaps!




Congratulations! Sounds like u got the satin embellished chips. I have a pair in red and I don't have any problems with the shoes. Don't quite understand what u mean by buckle back. The shoes just feel stiff at first but are ok after that.


----------



## Daosabao

kewave said:


> My Strauss sandals arrived, super love!




Congratulations! I bought mine yesterday after seeing how beautiful they look on you! It's so gorgeous and I love that the buckle also has tiny crystals what a nice attention to detail. 

Do you resole them btw? The store manager said I don't need to but I'm paranoid about the front part of the sandals getting damage from being so near to the ground. 

I don't resole my embellished chips flats as the leather sole is thicker.


----------



## Daosabao

Just wanted to share my new sandals and my favourite red chips flats again


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

Hello! I've been reading for awhile so thanks for the tips on authentic sites for shoes. I haven't been in to shoes much but have been told it was time to buy some better shoes. So since I love red. Here they are my first pair


----------



## _debi_

Puttin On Ayers said:


> Hello! I've been reading for awhile so thanks for the tips on authentic sites for shoes. I haven't been in to shoes much but have been told it was time to buy some better shoes. So since I love red. Here they are my first pair




Love them! I have those in white, navy and black suede. You'll find it's hard to stop at just one pair!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Daosabao said:


> Just wanted to share my new sandals and my favourite red chips flats again
> View attachment 2990076
> View attachment 2990078



Gorgeous pairs!  I really need a pair of Chips!  



Puttin On Ayers said:


> Hello! I've been reading for awhile so thanks for the tips on authentic sites for shoes. I haven't been in to shoes much but have been told it was time to buy some better shoes. So since I love red. Here they are my first pair



Perfect first pair for you!  Congrats!


----------



## Mochiyii




----------



## Little_S

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 2991673
> View attachment 2991675
> View attachment 2991678




I am about to get this pair too! I love this colour combo. Great purchase! Is it 7cm?


----------



## Aneelroj

I'm so tempted to get a chips with rhinestone now. I used to think satin with rhinestone is kind of delicate and I don't usually baby my flats. Will the stone fall or something if I happened to walk in the rain? And is satin surface easy to get dirty? Should I give it a try as daily shoe? Or stick to the leather pump which is super durable.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Vivier can be very addictive...they are really stand out shoes  IMO just sotimeless
& work day into evening with almost anything one wants to wear


----------



## Mochiyii

Little_S said:


> I am about to get this pair too! I love this colour combo. Great purchase! Is it 7cm?




It's 100mm... So 10 cm.... Gotta say love love their shoes. They are shiny like patent, but soft like lamb. I walked in them in the house to kinda stretched them and didn't hurt a bit


----------



## nattle

loving these chip sandals!


----------



## Ronz611

Hi girls. I just got a pair of chip flats! I noticed the sole is very delicate and already have scratches after wearing them around my house . Do you girls put protective soles on them? Tia


----------



## Daosabao

Ronz611 said:


> Hi girls. I just got a pair of chip flats! I noticed the sole is very delicate and already have scratches after wearing them around my house . Do you girls put protective soles on them? Tia




I just put Vibram soles on my black satin flats open toe T bar embellished chips sandals. RV said no need to but I walk on concrete haha n my shoes do hit the road! I don't trudge through forests or anything in my precious RVs but I find that if I don't put vibram on, the tip of the sandals get ripped easily especially since it's satin.

For my chips flat pumps not so much. Guess flat sandals are really v flat against the ground and I feel better putting the protective soles on. Otherwise they wear out too fast and the shoe tip gets damaged the quickest. 

In Singapore where I am I would say our grounds are very kind to shoes! But I still would resole my shoes.


----------



## leahhy

Hi guys, I'm about to get my first pair of Roger Vivier chips ballerinas but I can't decide which color to go with, I concluded the pros and cons for the 2 colors below: 
Nude: 
pro: matches with most things, elongate legs 
con: I have a few other nude pairs and this pair due to the lack of sides almost make me look like I'm not wearing shoes...
Pink:
Pro: a different color for me as I don't own anything hot pink
con: harder to match clothes with... like this outfit in my pictures are totally not matching the pink 

Also I plan to get the Belle de nuit pumps in the future, and I want to plan the colors so I have 2 different colors for the flats and pumps. 
Should I get nude pumps + pink flats? Or pink pumps + nude flats?? 

So far I'm deciding between these 2 colors only because my local Neiman only has these 2 summery colors.  
Pls let me know your opinion! 

Thanks!!


----------



## leahhy

ms piggy said:


> My first pair of Chips flats. I have always gone for the Gommettes which are really comfy for me. These off-white cream Chips seem more comfy than I remembered the Chips and I have been looking for a (off)-white pair of flats. Love the champagne coloured buckle with it. Much prefer it over the same colour Gommettes which have tone-on-tone plastic buckle.
> 
> The second pic is more representative of the colour.



Hi, where did you get the white color? I really wanted white but was told by the SA at Neiman that these flats don't come in white?? Thank you!


----------



## Daosabao

leahhy said:


> Hi guys, I'm about to get my first pair of Roger Vivier chips ballerinas but I can't decide which color to go with, I concluded the pros and cons for the 2 colors below:
> Nude:
> pro: matches with most things, elongate legs
> con: I have a few other nude pairs and this pair due to the lack of sides almost make me look like I'm not wearing shoes...
> Pink:
> Pro: a different color for me as I don't own anything hot pink
> con: harder to match clothes with... like this outfit in my pictures are totally not matching the pink
> 
> Also I plan to get the Belle de nuit pumps in the future, and I want to plan the colors so I have 2 different colors for the flats and pumps.
> Should I get nude pumps + pink flats? Or pink pumps + nude flats??
> 
> So far I'm deciding between these 2 colors only because my local Neiman only has these 2 summery colors.
> Pls let me know your opinion!
> 
> Thanks!!




The pink flats are more fun. Flats are 'boring' to me vs heels so it fun to be more daring in terms of colors. Nude pumps are a classic must have so I'll save the nude high heels. But that's just me. Go with what your heart likes!


----------



## Ronz611

Oh I just got the pink ones in Paris! I love them! 



leahhy said:


> Hi guys, I'm about to get my first pair of Roger Vivier chips ballerinas but I can't decide which color to go with, I concluded the pros and cons for the 2 colors below:
> Nude:
> pro: matches with most things, elongate legs
> con: I have a few other nude pairs and this pair due to the lack of sides almost make me look like I'm not wearing shoes...
> Pink:
> Pro: a different color for me as I don't own anything hot pink
> con: harder to match clothes with... like this outfit in my pictures are totally not matching the pink
> 
> Also I plan to get the Belle de nuit pumps in the future, and I want to plan the colors so I have 2 different colors for the flats and pumps.
> Should I get nude pumps + pink flats? Or pink pumps + nude flats??
> 
> So far I'm deciding between these 2 colors only because my local Neiman only has these 2 summery colors.
> Pls let me know your opinion!
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

leahhy said:


> Hi guys, I'm about to get my first pair of Roger Vivier chips ballerinas but I can't decide which color to go with, I concluded the pros and cons for the 2 colors below:
> Nude:
> pro: matches with most things, elongate legs
> con: I have a few other nude pairs and this pair due to the lack of sides almost make me look like I'm not wearing shoes...
> Pink:
> Pro: a different color for me as I don't own anything hot pink
> con: harder to match clothes with... like this outfit in my pictures are totally not matching the pink
> 
> Also I plan to get the Belle de nuit pumps in the future, and I want to plan the colors so I have 2 different colors for the flats and pumps.
> Should I get nude pumps + pink flats? Or pink pumps + nude flats??
> 
> So far I'm deciding between these 2 colors only because my local Neiman only has these 2 summery colors.
> Pls let me know your opinion!
> 
> Thanks!!


 
PINK looks great


----------



## lovesmonster

leahhy said:


> Hi guys, I'm about to get my first pair of Roger Vivier chips ballerinas but I can't decide which color to go with, I concluded the pros and cons for the 2 colors below:
> Nude:
> pro: matches with most things, elongate legs
> con: I have a few other nude pairs and this pair due to the lack of sides almost make me look like I'm not wearing shoes...
> Pink:
> Pro: a different color for me as I don't own anything hot pink
> con: harder to match clothes with... like this outfit in my pictures are totally not matching the pink
> 
> Also I plan to get the Belle de nuit pumps in the future, and I want to plan the colors so I have 2 different colors for the flats and pumps.
> Should I get nude pumps + pink flats? Or pink pumps + nude flats??
> 
> So far I'm deciding between these 2 colors only because my local Neiman only has these 2 summery colors.
> Pls let me know your opinion!
> 
> Thanks!!



I vote pink!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## leahhy

Thanks for the input everyone! It really helps to get opinions from owners of these shoes. I think I will go with pink in the flats and get the nude in the pumps later.


----------



## LavenderIce

leahhy said:


> Thanks for the input everyone! It really helps to get opinions from owners of these shoes. I think I will go with pink in the flats and get the nude in the pumps later.




Good decision!  I really like the pink flats more than the nude.


----------



## Ronz611

Thanks so much! I just had the shoe repair shop put very thin layer of vibram protective soles on my flats.  Feel much better now that I don't have to baby them as much. 



Daosabao said:


> I just put Vibram soles on my black satin flats open toe T bar embellished chips sandals. RV said no need to but I walk on concrete haha n my shoes do hit the road! I don't trudge through forests or anything in my precious RVs but I find that if I don't put vibram on, the tip of the sandals get ripped easily especially since it's satin.
> 
> For my chips flat pumps not so much. Guess flat sandals are really v flat against the ground and I feel better putting the protective soles on. Otherwise they wear out too fast and the shoe tip gets damaged the quickest.
> 
> In Singapore where I am I would say our grounds are very kind to shoes! But I still would resole my shoes.


----------



## ms piggy

leahhy said:


> Hi, where did you get the white color? I really wanted white but was told by the SA at Neiman that these flats don't come in white?? Thank you!



I got it in Singapore. It seems the Asian store (Singapore and Hong Kong) carry different colours from the rest. Even Paris and London did not have the cream or lilac Chips.


----------



## lemontart

Hi ladies, i purchased my first pair of RV from mytheresa. Do RV shoes stretch after a few wears? I ask becuz i ordered 37.5 for the U flats, i feel that the length fits but i feel tight on the toe area. If i got size 38 they might be too loose. Any advice? TIA!


----------



## calflu

Yes they do! My patent pumps hurt at first and they stretch later after few wears




lemontart said:


> Hi ladies, i purchased my first pair of RV from mytheresa. Do RV shoes stretch after a few wears? I ask becuz i ordered 37.5 for the U flats, i feel that the length fits but i feel tight on the toe area. If i got size 38 they might be too loose. Any advice? TIA!


----------



## lovesmonster

&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; my new fuschia gommette biscuit leather flats are gorgeous!!! I got them 0.5 size larger as I have wide feet, I hope it won't stretch out too much!


----------



## Love Of My Life

lemontart said:


> Hi ladies, i purchased my first pair of RV from mytheresa. Do RV shoes stretch after a few wears? I ask becuz i ordered 37.5 for the U flats, i feel that the length fits but i feel tight on the toe area. If i got size 38 they might be too loose. Any advice? TIA!


 

 Also felt tight in the toe box so I did size up 1/2size..& they do stretch in
the width I found but not the length

I also found the round toe more comfortable, the suede, satin & fabric more comfy
than the patent for me..

I also don't wear hose when I wear these shoes so the size I wear
is perfect now..


----------



## lemontart

calflu said:


> Yes they do! My patent pumps hurt at first and they stretch later after few wears











hotshot said:


> Also felt tight in the toe box so I did size up 1/2size..& they do stretch in
> the width I found but not the length
> 
> I also found the round toe more comfortable, the suede, satin & fabric more comfy
> than the patent for me..
> 
> I also don't wear hose when I wear these shoes so the size I wear
> is perfect now..



Thx calflu and hotshot! Based on your experience on the shoes i think i will keep this size and let the toe area stretch. I will get the round toe next time


----------



## kewave

Daosabao said:


> Congratulations! I bought mine yesterday after seeing how beautiful they look on you! It's so gorgeous and I love that the buckle also has tiny crystals what a nice attention to detail.
> 
> Do you resole them btw? The store manager said I don't need to but I'm paranoid about the front part of the sandals getting damage from being so near to the ground.
> 
> I don't resole my embellished chips flats as the leather sole is thicker.



Hello Twins!
I usually wear my new shoes for a few times before sending to the cobbler for vibram re-sole. So just enjoy them in its original form first!


----------



## rainbowp

does anyone have the Sexy Choc Leather ballerinas? I found a lovely pair at myTheresa but still not sure whether i should get them.


----------



## Chrissy131

RV private sale will begin today


----------



## Mochiyii

rainbowp said:


> does anyone have the Sexy Choc Leather ballerinas? I found a lovely pair at myTheresa but still not sure whether i should get them.




I have the sexy choc in 100mm.... Love love love them. My favorite pair of RV for now


----------



## xinyang222

rainbowp said:


> does anyone have the Sexy Choc Leather ballerinas? I found a lovely pair at myTheresa but still not sure whether i should get them.




yes I think they are marked 50%off during private sale now


----------



## madeofdreams

Is the private sale in store or can we order online


----------



## MoreTorque

madeofdreams said:


> Is the private sale in store or can we order online




Wanted to ask the same question!


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Also, is it for everyone or just regular customers and VIPs?
Do you need a special code to access it or simply log in?


----------



## Mochiyii

madeofdreams said:


> Is the private sale in store or can we order online




Normally if you have bought from them and the SAME have you email down. They send you email and you can buy and text them. But they ran out of the sizes so fast. I didn't get a chance to grab any[emoji35]


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

On brieuc75.fr 's private sales calendar 2015, there's an information on RV:

"à partir du 3 juin, Roger Vivier, chez Arlettie Trocadéro, du 3 au 6 juin"
from June 3, Roger Vivier, among Arlettie Trocadero, 3 to 6 June

I don't know if it's open to public or if you need an invitation, but if anyone will be in Paris at this time I highly recommend checking it out


----------



## LavenderIce

Neiman Marcus SF had some pairs on the sale racks.


----------



## lovebrandname

late.in.da.game said:


> NM Beverly Hills is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2633099
> View attachment 2633101
> View attachment 2633102
> View attachment 2633103


Can you PM me your SA @ Neiman? please!!


----------



## lovebrandname

calisnoopy said:


> yap...private sale I think, got a card about it in the mail, 30% off select shoes and bags???
> 
> My SA is Lisa at SCP


Do you have her email please?


----------



## lovebrandname

kewave said:


> Love my new Belle de Nuit in shorter heels, 65mm very sensible and comfortable height:


Can I ask if these stretched? were true to size...? I'm thinking of picking up these....but not 100% on the sizing as I have to order online...


----------



## lovebrandname

late.in.da.game said:


> Yes they do!


alot?


----------



## lovebrandname

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Posted this in the Chanel forum too, my new chips flats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878304


are the chips true to size? I heard ppl size down half a size as they stretch ...please let me know


----------



## scbabe508x85

Absolutely had to get my hands on a white pair after seeing ms piggy's post a while back!! They are so lovely [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;

So here they are!!


----------



## scbabe508x85

lovebrandname said:


> are the chips true to size? I heard ppl size down half a size as they stretch ...please let me know




The salesperson that sold me my chips said the sides in the front def get wider after a few wears! I'm normally a size 38 or 39 but I got a 38.5 to be safe and it fits snug...didn't want a very tight shoe as I prefer the comfy loose fit.


----------



## Love Of My Life

scbabe508x85 said:


> The salesperson that sold me my chips said the sides in the front def get wider after a few wears! I'm normally a size 38 or 39 but I got a 38.5 to be safe and it fits snug...didn't want a very tight shoe as I prefer the comfy loose fit.


 

Enjoy them


----------



## meowmeow94

I always get the best compliments when I where Roger Vivier crystal shoes &#128525; so in love!


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

I was wondering if anyone knows when the sale starts? I thought it'd be today (the official start date for sales in France), but there is nothing on the webpage


----------



## lovebrandname

I asked RV customer service and they said end of month but no specific date...


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

lovebrandname said:


> I asked RV customer service and they said end of month but no specific date...


Thank you for letting me know  I guess we just need to keep checking each day.


----------



## xinyang222

lovebrandname said:


> I asked RV customer service and they said end of month but no specific date...




Where the sale is it? U.S. Sale should have ended already


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

xinyang222 said:


> Where the sale is it? U.S. Sale should have ended already


EU


----------



## Love Of My Life

There are some RV shoes that are on sale in BG & NM...


----------



## lovebrandname

Apparently the usa boutiques are on sale NOW....Call them...


----------



## Harpertoo

I was looking to try a sale pair first....but just fell in love with the Décolleté Belle.
I feel like this color will be a great transition choice and get a lot of wear....and I always seem to miss my size when I wait.


----------



## insatiable

First day wearing my new RV black gommette love.  

I was eyeing on the silver gommette love but when I saw the black ones, I bought it on the spot! The boutique also carries the red version. According to the SA the black and red gommette love are the latest collection, the silver ones from the previous collection were sold out quickly. Somehow I like the black better as I think it can withstand wear and tear while silver shows up dirt and scratches easily. Nonetheless silver is heavenly gorgeous and it is a pity I missed it. Hope I made the right choice by getting black!

By the way the silver ones are still available on online sites. I am tempted to get it... what do you all think?


----------



## audreylita

insatiable said:


> First day wearing my new RV black gommette love.
> 
> I was eyeing on the silver gommette love but when I saw the black ones, I bought it on the spot! The boutique also carries the red version. According to the SA the black and red gommette love are the latest collection, the silver ones from the previous collection were sold out quickly. Somehow I like the black better as I think it can withstand wear and tear while silver shows up dirt and scratches easily. Nonetheless silver is heavenly gorgeous and it is a pity I missed it. Hope I made the right choice by getting black!
> 
> By the way the silver ones are still available on online sites. I am tempted to get it... what do you all think?



So cute!  Love the silver ones with the cuffed jeans.  Great look!


----------



## Love Of My Life

The silver ones are also fun... would consider them as well as if they fit & you like
them, why not?


----------



## Straight-Laced

Harpertoo said:


> I was looking to try a sale pair first....but just fell in love with the Décolleté Belle.
> I feel like this color will be a great transition choice and get a lot of wear....and I always seem to miss my size when I wait.



Great choice  
I own two pairs of RV shoes and they're both décolleté belle - love this style!  They so elegantly fill a hole in my shoe wardrobe


----------



## Straight-Laced

insatiable said:


> First day wearing my new RV black gommette love.
> 
> I was eyeing on the silver gommette love but when I saw the black ones, I bought it on the spot! The boutique also carries the red version. According to the SA the black and red gommette love are the latest collection, the silver ones from the previous collection were sold out quickly. Somehow I like the black better as I think it can withstand wear and tear while silver shows up dirt and scratches easily. Nonetheless silver is heavenly gorgeous and it is a pity I missed it. Hope I made the right choice by getting black!
> 
> By the way the silver ones are still available on online sites. I am tempted to get it... what do you all think?



I like the black but silver is my absolute favourite in this style 
Perfect with jeans or a little black dress


----------



## LavenderIce

insatiable said:


> First day wearing my new RV black gommette love.
> 
> I was eyeing on the silver gommette love but when I saw the black ones, I bought it on the spot! The boutique also carries the red version. According to the SA the black and red gommette love are the latest collection, the silver ones from the previous collection were sold out quickly. Somehow I like the black better as I think it can withstand wear and tear while silver shows up dirt and scratches easily. Nonetheless silver is heavenly gorgeous and it is a pity I missed it. Hope I made the right choice by getting black!
> 
> By the way the silver ones are still available on online sites. I am tempted to get it... what do you all think?



I didn't know they were available this season!  I originally wanted the white for the reason you stated about the silver showing more scratches.  However, silver is what came my way, so I settled.  I have no regrets because I can wear it with so much of my wardrobe and I get tons of compliments on them.


----------



## Mochiyii

found this in Neimans in Beverly hills on sale for $460....so happy


----------



## Mochiyii

insatiable said:


> First day wearing my new RV black gommette love.
> 
> I was eyeing on the silver gommette love but when I saw the black ones, I bought it on the spot! The boutique also carries the red version. According to the SA the black and red gommette love are the latest collection, the silver ones from the previous collection were sold out quickly. Somehow I like the black better as I think it can withstand wear and tear while silver shows up dirt and scratches easily. Nonetheless silver is heavenly gorgeous and it is a pity I missed it. Hope I made the right choice by getting black!
> 
> By the way the silver ones are still available on online sites. I am tempted to get it... what do you all think?




Get the silver one too... Very very cute. Great for summer and goes with all the lighter colors!!


----------



## insatiable

Thanks everyone for your kind comments. I agree that the silver gommette love is the nicest out of all the colors and I am beginning to regret getting the black ones. I should have checked online sites when the store run out of silver but I settled on the black on impulse because I couldn't resist how cute they look on my feet. I realized that the silver ones are still available online only after I bought the black.  These shoes too expensive to own 2 pairs of the same design in different colors. Sigh...


----------



## jojochanel

insatiable said:


> First day wearing my new RV black gommette love.
> 
> I was eyeing on the silver gommette love but when I saw the black ones, I bought it on the spot! The boutique also carries the red version. According to the SA the black and red gommette love are the latest collection, the silver ones from the previous collection were sold out quickly. Somehow I like the black better as I think it can withstand wear and tear while silver shows up dirt and scratches easily. Nonetheless silver is heavenly gorgeous and it is a pity I missed it. Hope I made the right choice by getting black!
> 
> By the way the silver ones are still available on online sites. I am tempted to get it... what do you all think?




I love RV! And I love the love flats! Both black and silver looks great!  If I have to choose, I might pick black like you did. Do you have picture of the red? 

By the way, there is gold now!! I just got them from Holt Renfrew in Canada! This colour is worldwide exclusive!! It was love at first sight...well I fall in love with it before I saw it in person


----------



## insatiable

jojochanel: Wow I didn't know about the gold gommette love. They must be special as it is worldwide exclusive, you are so lucky. Congrats! From your picture I can't quite see the gold hue, it looks a lot like silver but I'm sure the gold must be gorgeous. I will go back to my RV store to snap a picture of the red gommette love. If you get the chance, do post more pictures of your lovely gold love flats for us to admire.


----------



## nattle

I've just returned from Luisa via Roma and scored these amazing RV at fantastic price!!! Super comfortable for my wide feet yet very very chic. They will be my everyday shoes this winter for sure.


----------



## Nikonina

nattle said:


> I've just returned from Luisa via Roma and scored these amazing RV at fantastic price!!! Super comfortable for my wide feet yet very very chic. They will be my everyday shoes this winter for sure.




Congratulations! I have wide feet too and will try to look for this.


----------



## Harpertoo

nattle said:


> I've just returned from Luisa via Roma and scored these amazing RV at fantastic price!!! Super comfortable for my wide feet yet very very chic. They will be my everyday shoes this winter for sure.



very nice! RV shoes are very chic, aren't they.
(I just bought a second pair of the Décolleté Belles - I really like the sophisticated style of these shoes.)


----------



## Nikonina

I just bought a pair of patent chip, love how it looks and got it in size 39 (I am Repetto in 39 and Tod's driving shoes in 38), but it is not comfortable on the first day. Wonder this need breaking time and will get better over time?


----------



## Harpertoo

Nikonina said:


> I just bought a pair of patent chip, love how it looks and got it in size 39 (I am Repetto in 39 and Tod's driving shoes in 38), but it is not comfortable on the first day. Wonder this need breaking time and will get better over time?



I don't have chips, but I find patent can require breaking-in in most of my shoes. It's so much more rigid.
hope they get better.


----------



## Nikonina

Harpertoo said:


> I don't have chips, but I find patent can require breaking-in in most of my shoes. It's so much more rigid.
> 
> hope they get better.




Thank you! I hope so too


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nikonina said:


> Thank you! I hope so too


 


Be patient as they eventually will break in so they will be easier to
wear & enjoy!


----------



## jojochanel

Nikonina said:


> I just bought a pair of patent chip, love how it looks and got it in size 39 (I am Repetto in 39 and Tod's driving shoes in 38), but it is not comfortable on the first day. Wonder this need breaking time and will get better over time?




RV's patent takes a while to break in.

I bought these pink gommette this summer and they are very tight. I have been wearing them a lot but they are still very tight. 




I wear them so much that I have already scratch the front... I guess they scratch easily.


----------



## Nikonina

jojochanel said:


> RV's patent takes a while to break in.
> 
> I bought these pink gommette this summer and they are very tight. I have been wearing them a lot but they are still very tight.
> 
> View attachment 3118731
> 
> 
> I wear them so much that I have already scratch the front... I guess they scratch easily.
> 
> View attachment 3118734




Thanks for responding, jojochanel. I wore mine once, and haven't touched it since. Lesson learned, I should stick to the leather or suede ones


----------



## Nikonina

hotshot said:


> Be patient as they eventually will break in so they will be easier to
> wear & enjoy!




Thank you! [emoji28]


----------



## rose60610

jojochanel said:


> RV's patent takes a while to break in.
> 
> I bought these pink gommette this summer and they are very tight. I have been wearing them a lot but they are still very tight.
> 
> View attachment 3118731
> 
> 
> I wear them so much that I have already scratch the front... I guess they scratch easily.
> 
> View attachment 3118734



Those are beautiful shoes.


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

jojochanel said:


> RV's patent takes a while to break in.
> 
> I bought these pink gommette this summer and they are very tight. I have been wearing them a lot but they are still very tight.
> 
> View attachment 3118731
> 
> 
> I wear them so much that I have already scratch the front... I guess they scratch easily.
> 
> View attachment 3118734


Love the colour and the fancy buckle


----------



## Nikonina

Bought a pair Décolleté Belle from the Livermore Outlet today, super comfy. This color can be wore all seasons


----------



## StyleEyes

May I ask you ladies, is there a retailer in the San Francisco Bay Area that sells RV? I can't seem to find the answer online. Thank so much!


----------



## LavenderIce

StyleEyes said:


> May I ask you ladies, is there a retailer in the San Francisco Bay Area that sells RV? I can't seem to find the answer online. Thank so much!




Neiman Marcus carries RV in store. Saks could probably do a charge send from NYC.


----------



## StyleEyes

LavenderIce said:


> Neiman Marcus carries RV in store. Saks could probably do a charge send from NYC.




Thank you so much LavenderIce!  I've never had a chance to try them on (just lots of drooling in this thread), so I'd like to get the sizing and style right in person before ordering/charge send.


----------



## Love Of My Life

StyleEyes said:


> May I ask you ladies, is there a retailer in the San Francisco Bay Area that sells RV? I can't seem to find the answer online. Thank so much!


 

BG in NYC also carries RV.. they will charge & send & also

NM in Beverly Hills & San Francisco carry RV as well


----------



## citruses

jojochanel said:


> RV's patent takes a while to break in.
> 
> I bought these pink gommette this summer and they are very tight. I have been wearing them a lot but they are still very tight.
> 
> View attachment 3118731
> 
> 
> I wear them so much that I have already scratch the front... I guess they scratch easily.
> 
> View attachment 3118734



So beautiful!

The scratch on the front is my biggest nightmare. ALL of my shoes have them, except heels. I hate it.  Must be the way I walk.


----------



## StyleEyes

hotshot said:


> BG in NYC also carries RV.. they will charge & send & also
> 
> NM in Beverly Hills & San Francisco carry RV as well




Thank you hotshot!  I will check out the NM in SF!


----------



## calflu

StyleEyes said:


> May I ask you ladies, is there a retailer in the San Francisco Bay Area that sells RV? I can't seem to find the answer online. Thank so much!




Also the outlet in Livermore carries RV


----------



## Mandy K

Love these chips! More comfortable than my gommettes which I find a bit tight still. And the most comfortable heel I own in the RV belle de nuit ones!


----------



## Love Of My Life

I have found for me that the suede, satin leather or the fabric gommettes work best for me.

The patent just take too long to break in..


----------



## Nikonina

hotshot said:


> I have found for me that the suede, satin leather or the fabric gommettes work best for me.
> 
> The patent just take too long to break in..




Totally agree with you. I am not sure how much use I can get out of my patent, lesson learn. Does satin durable? Do you find it hard to maintain?


----------



## StyleEyes

calflu said:


> Also the outlet in Livermore carries RV




Calflu, thank so much for the tip!  I took the drive out there  on Friday and snagged 3 pairs!  I ended up getting one pair for a steal bc they were mis-marked and the SA honored the price. That made it worth the drive!


----------



## calflu

StyleEyes said:


> Calflu, thank so much for the tip!  I took the drive out there  on Friday and snagged 3 pairs!  I ended up getting one pair for a steal bc they were mis-marked and the SA honored the price. That made it worth the drive!




[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995; so happy for you!!! Pics pics pics!!!!


----------



## gail13

StyleEyes said:


> Calflu, thank so much for the tip!  I took the drive out there  on Friday and snagged 3 pairs!  I ended up getting one pair for a steal bc they were mis-marked and the SA honored the price. That made it worth the drive!



Can you please share what you saw in stock and what kind of sizes that seemed to have?  Love to see what you got!


----------



## LavenderIce

I just saw that RV is sold on nm.com and bg.com.


----------



## StyleEyes

calflu said:


> [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995; so happy for you!!! Pics pics pics!!!!







gail13 said:


> Can you please share what you saw in stock and what kind of sizes that seemed to have?  Love to see what you got!





I'd love to take some pics and post them here, I'll see if I can get that done today. [emoji3]

As far as stock and sizing, I'm sorry to say I'm not super familiar yet with the names of all the different styles, but they seemed to have lots of ballerinas, pumps w the various heel heights, about 10 different chips (various colors and materials), a few boot styles and 3 chip sandals. They had a lot of sizes in all of they styles, but I'm sorry to say I was in a bit of a hurry and didn't get a good look. They had a surprising number of shoes in the 38-39 size range.  

Roughly 70% of the stock was either 30 or 50% off their sticker price, which was awesome!


----------



## audreylita

Just stumbled on this.   Roger Vivier is now for sale on the Bergdorf Goodman website!

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Roge...=cat413601_cat468200_cat480700&navAction=menu


----------



## citruses

Just like Catherine Deneuve's RV in Belle De Jour [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## citruses




----------



## CoastalCouture

Love these! I've got a pair on order myself.


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

citruses said:


> View attachment 3187974


The best style! Looks great


----------



## nana9026

Even though they are not pumps, this style is really chic, and comfy!! Couldn't help myself getting the second pair in other colour! [emoji8]


----------



## citruses

Hanna Flaneur said:


> The best style! Looks great



thank you! I was so happy to finally get them. They never have my size


----------



## Chrissy131

Boutique private sale will begin tomorrow


----------



## hopingoneday

Does anyone else have the problem where the underside of the buckle digs into the top of your foot? I love The way my Vivier shoes look, but they are sometimes painful to wear. Does anyone else experienced this problem, and if so have you found any fixes?


----------



## luer

Chrissy131 said:


> Boutique private sale will begin tomorrow
> View attachment 3189988


How lucky you are!!!
We do not have any boutique here..  Will they have the sale online also? Thx!


----------



## joanneminnie

Chrissy131 said:


> Boutique private sale will begin tomorrow
> View attachment 3189988




Is this by invitation only? Thanks!


----------



## Chrissy131

luer said:


> How lucky you are!!!
> We do not have any boutique here..  Will they have the sale online also? Thx!




Yes they will have sale later online too but not too much selections...I don't live in NYC either I email my SA last night hopefully will have more info soon.


----------



## Chrissy131

joanneminnie said:


> Is this by invitation only? Thanks!




I don't think so


----------



## citruses

hopingoneday said:


> Does anyone else have the problem where the underside of the buckle digs into the top of your foot? I love The way my Vivier shoes look, but they are sometimes painful to wear. Does anyone else experienced this problem, and if so have you found any fixes?



My patent shoes definitely "dig in," but it's not from the buckle; it's the sides, but they're so new that it's expected. My suede gommettes never dig in. Are your shoes new? My SA told me the toe box will definitely stretch out. Hopefully the buckle will stop digging into your feet then. You should try walking around in them with athletic socks on to stretch them out.


----------



## luer

Chrissy131 said:


> Yes they will have sale later online too but not too much selections...I don't live in NYC either I email my SA last night hopefully will have more info soon.


I am wondering if you would mind sharing your SA info with me... thank you in advance


----------



## joanneminnie

I'm here right now. Almost all smaller sizes are gone. They also put their shoes for their client aside. I got a really nice pink shoe on floor and asked an SA to locate the other one for me. Five minutes later another SA came and took that shoe from me saying she has already reserved this pair for someone else. This is somewhat frustrating. If they will just put aside the nice ones for their specific clients, what is the  point of inviting people to go for the sale?


----------



## joanneminnie

Chrissy131 said:


> I don't think so




Thank you, I went but it was disappointing ..


----------



## Chrissy131

The size gone so fast I wanna reserve T25 grey patent size my size is gone I saw the entire list more than 100+ style


----------



## San2222

hopingoneday said:


> Does anyone else have the problem where the underside of the buckle digs into the top of your foot? I love The way my Vivier shoes look, but they are sometimes painful to wear. Does anyone else experienced this problem, and if so have you found any fixes?



Same thing here and I took it to the cobbler to stretch, and it's so much more comfortable now.


----------



## hopingoneday

San2222 said:


> Same thing here and I took it to the cobbler to stretch, and it's so much more comfortable now.




Thank you so much for telling me this  I will give that a try.


----------



## hopingoneday

citruses said:


> My patent shoes definitely "dig in," but it's not from the buckle; it's the sides, but they're so new that it's expected. My suede gommettes never dig in. Are your shoes new? My SA told me the toe box will definitely stretch out. Hopefully the buckle will stop digging into your feet then. You should try walking around in them with athletic socks on to stretch them out.




Yes, they are new and it's so disappointing as they're beautiful  I think the style is called the belle de nuit, very classic with a small heel. My gommettes never give me this problem and neither do my chips


----------



## Love Of My Life

hopingoneday said:


> Does anyone else have the problem where the underside of the buckle digs into the top of your foot? I love The way my Vivier shoes look, but they are sometimes painful to wear. Does anyone else experienced this problem, and if so have you found any fixes?


 

Intially I found RV shoes very comfortable but the last few pairs
that I have purchased, I found a problem as well with digging into my
foot. I haven't found a solutution except not to wear them for more than
a few hours.. If anyone has any tips,it sure would be appreciated


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

hotshot said:


> Intially I found RV shoes very comfortable but the last few pairs
> that I have purchased, I found a problem as well with digging into my
> foot. I haven't found a solutution except not to wear them for more than
> a few hours.. If anyone has any tips,it sure would be appreciated


I use a leather half insole for the top of the shoe, so my feet don't fully slip in and my toes have more space.


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

hotshot said:


> Intially I found RV shoes very comfortable but the last few pairs
> that I have purchased, I found a problem as well with digging into my
> foot. I haven't found a solutution except not to wear them for more than
> a few hours.. If anyone has any tips,it sure would be appreciated


Also, I didn't went half a size smaller. The 36.5 turned out to be too small, so I went back to my usual 37.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hanna Flaneur said:


> Also, I didn't went half a size smaller. The 36.5 turned out to be too small, so I went back to my usual 37.


 

Sometimes I am a 38.5 or 39.. I try both sizes & which ever is
more comfy I go with that size.. but in general, they are just not as
comfy as they usesd to be for me, anyway


----------



## audreylita

Tods Buys Roger Vivier Brand From Della Valle for $441 Million


http://www.businessoffashion.com/ar...il&utm_term=0_d2191372b3-afbc1bd027-417384401


----------



## Chrissy131

My new pair


----------



## citruses

Chrissy131 said:


> My new pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203718




Congrats! They're beautiful [emoji166][emoji176][emoji166]


----------



## LavenderIce

Chrissy131 said:


> My new pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203718




Congrats!  They look great on you.


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Chrissy131 said:


> My new pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203718


Beautiful colour


----------



## joanneminnie

hopingoneday said:


> Yes, they are new and it's so disappointing as they're beautiful  I think the style is called the belle de nuit, very classic with a small heel. My gommettes never give me this problem and neither do my chips




I thought I was the only one!! Yes the side dig into my feet, it's painful. I bought 4 pairs during thanksgiving now I'm stuck.


----------



## audreylita

joanneminnie said:


> I thought I was the only one!! Yes the side dig into my feet, it's painful. I bought 4 pairs during thanksgiving now I'm stuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210231



I had that problem too.  Buy a shoe stretcher and put those silver metal attachments exactly where the shoe is a problem.  It will make all the difference.


----------



## San2222

joanneminnie said:


> I thought I was the only one!! Yes the side dig into my feet, it's painful. I bought 4 pairs during thanksgiving now I'm stuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210231



I took mine to the cobbler to stretch,makes a huge difference!


----------



## audreylita

Here a few gems from the e-boutique:


----------



## Love Of My Life

^The silk satin are fabulous & bet these 3 shoes are the most expensive shoes
that I've seen in a long time..

More than MB gators & probably CL's too!!


----------



## stillfabulous

audreylita said:


> I had that problem too.  Buy a shoe stretcher and put those silver metal attachments exactly where the shoe is a problem.  It will make all the difference.




Talking about accessories to adjust RVs, what do you use to stuff your RV boots? I've had no luck finding something gentle yet effective enough for a pair of RVs that are 1/2 & 1/2: thin soft black leather and patent leather.


----------



## audreylita

stillfabulous said:


> Talking about accessories to adjust RVs, what do you use to stuff your RV boots? I've had no luck finding something gentle yet effective enough for a pair of RVs that are 1/2 & 1/2: thin soft black leather and patent leather.



I still have the original cardboard shapers that came with them.  In lieu of that, I buy those cheap plastic shapers you get at BB&B or Amazon.  They come in either long or short length.  They work like a charm.  (I don't hang them so cut off that hanger part)

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/store/product/women-39-s-boot-shapers/3167858?Keyword=boot+shapers


----------



## KookyMeow

Saw the Chips thong sandals on Pinterest, and I absolutely love it!

I've tried to search in TPF but can't seem to find an answer - was wondering if anyone can confirm if the Chips thong sandals run big or small? I am a TTS 35 in Valentino, Jimmy Choo, and Chloe, but my size 35 YSL Tribtoo pumps run a little large. Should I get a 35 in RV?

Thanks, I appreciate any input!


----------



## dianerroy

Hello, I don't know where to post this question or if anyone knows the answer. On the RV logo on the buckle, some say RV and some say R.V. on the ones with the periods, the V has a loop. Does anyone know if the font was changed at any point? I called customer service and they have no idea, as do the Madison ave SA. Thanks!


----------



## kittyland06

hotshot said:


> I have found for me that the suede, satin leather or the fabric gommettes work best for me.
> 
> The patent just take too long to break in..



agree too! I gave up all the patent collection and changed my heart to suede now


----------



## EmileH

kittyland06 said:


> agree too! I gave up all the patent collection and changed my heart to suede now




Agree that the suede are the most comfortable. But limited utility in bad weather. I invested all winter in breaking in my patent leather shoes with tights so now I'm finally ok for spring to wear them without. The sacrifices we make!


----------



## audreylita

dianerroy said:


> Hello, I don't know where to post this question or if anyone knows the answer. On the RV logo on the buckle, some say RV and some say R.V. on the ones with the periods, the V has a loop. Does anyone know if the font was changed at any point? I called customer service and they have no idea, as do the Madison ave SA. Thanks!



Any chance you can post a picture of the logo with periods and also pictures of the actual shoes?


----------



## dianerroy

Hello again-this is the pair that the SA at RV says are correct-just the RV, no periods afterwards. And the V on this one does not have a loop like my pair.


----------



## dianerroy

And here is my pair. Thanks so much!

I did request a chat from the e-boutique on RV and she thinks they interchange using both logos. My question is, does anyone have a pair of authentic RV that are like mine-meaning the periods after the R and V?

Thank you!!


----------



## c18027

dianerroy said:


> Hello again-this is the pair that the SA at RV says are correct-just the RV, no periods afterwards. And the V on this one does not have a loop like my pair.



None of my pairs (which were all purchased directly from RV in Miami or in Paris) over the past 3 years have a period.

The Roger Vivier web site gives you a top view of the buckle for all of the shoes they sell.  None appear to have a period between the R and the V.  Maybe the place where you bought your pair can help you further.  Good luck!

http://store.rogervivier.com/RogerVivier/US/Categories/E-Shop/Spring-Summer/Shoes/Pumps/c/113US


----------



## Amortentia

I have just viewed the entirety of this thread and suffice to say I will be acquiring Vivier's soon! I have been through my fair-share of Tory Burch Revas and I want to upgrade. I am considering the U-Look or Gommette although I don't think the almond toe cut of the Gommette will be flattering on my feet...


----------



## c18027

Amortentia said:


> I have just viewed the entirety of this thread and suffice to say I will be acquiring Vivier's soon! I have been through my fair-share of Tory Burch Revas and I want to upgrade. I am considering the U-Look or Gommette although I don't think the almond toe cut of the Gommette will be flattering on my feet...


Welcome!  We hope to see a reveal soon!


----------



## Amortentia

So I visited the Sloane Street, London boutique yesterday and it was an extremely pleasant experience. I had liaised with the sales assistant before and she transferred a few pairs from other boutiques (Trompette and U-Look) in Europe for me but none of them fit! I am normally a 41-41.5 in designer shoes but it would appear that I required a 40.5 and perhaps a 40 at a push! I was absolutely gutted as she told me that those sizes were sold out and so I tried the Harrods and Selfridges concessions and they didn't have my size either. Suffice to say I was extremely disappointed after running around London like a crazy woman looking for shoes but it was lovely to gain a closer insight into the brand and I will most definitely purchase several pairs when their new collection launches. 


Out of curiosity, which style do you think suited me better? The one on the left is the U-Look and the one on the right is the Trompette:






*
Sizing (in my experience)*
Top left: Gommette, true to size
Top right: Trompette, runs slightly larger, go half a size down
1st picture on the left: U-Look, runs slightly larger, go half a size down


----------



## LavenderIce

Amortentia said:


> So I visited the Sloane Street, London boutique yesterday and it was an extremely pleasant experience. I had liaised with the sales assistant before and she transferred a few pairs from other boutiques (Trompette and U-Look) in Europe for me but none of them fit! I am normally a 41-41.5 in designer shoes but it would appear that I required a 40.5 and perhaps a 40 at a push! I was absolutely gutted as she told me that those sizes were sold out and so I tried the Harrods and Selfridges concessions and they didn't have my size either. Suffice to say I was extremely disappointed after running around London like a crazy woman looking for shoes but it was lovely to gain a closer insight into the brand and I will most definitely purchase several pairs when their new collection launches.
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, which style do you think suited me better? The one on the left is the U-Look and the one on the right is the Trompette:
> 
> View attachment 3347664
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Sizing (in my experience)*
> Top left: Gommette, true to size
> Top right: Trompette, runs slightly larger, go half a size down
> 1st picture on the left: U-Look, runs slightly larger, go half a size down



Thank you for sharing your experience with us.  I only have one pair (Gommette) and would love to have more.  I also found some sizing inconsistency based on style. I'm going to be a big enabler and say get one of each in different colors.    You cannot go wrong with either one.  They're both timeless classics.  Is there one that felt more comfortable?


----------



## Amortentia

LavenderIce said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience with us.  I only have one pair (Gommette) and would love to have more.  I also found some sizing inconsistency based on style. I'm going to be a big enabler and say get one of each in different colors.    You cannot go wrong with either one.  They're both timeless classics.  Is there one that felt more comfortable?



Oh dear, don't encourage me! I wanted EVERYTHING. They were both equally comfortable I was just unsure about which would be the best to buy as my first Vivier. The Trompette admittedly looked a bit plain but the cut of the toe box was just stunning; I really liked the U-Look buckle though.. Ugh, I'm such an indecisive mess.


----------



## LibraSH

Amortentia said:


> So I visited the Sloane Street, London boutique yesterday and it was an extremely pleasant experience. I had liaised with the sales assistant before and she transferred a few pairs from other boutiques (Trompette and U-Look) in Europe for me but none of them fit! I am normally a 41-41.5 in designer shoes but it would appear that I required a 40.5 and perhaps a 40 at a push! I was absolutely gutted as she told me that those sizes were sold out and so I tried the Harrods and Selfridges concessions and they didn't have my size either. Suffice to say I was extremely disappointed after running around London like a crazy woman looking for shoes but it was lovely to gain a closer insight into the brand and I will most definitely purchase several pairs when their new collection launches.
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, which style do you think suited me better? The one on the left is the U-Look and the one on the right is the Trompette:
> 
> View attachment 3347664
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Sizing (in my experience)*
> Top left: Gommette, true to size
> Top right: Trompette, runs slightly larger, go half a size down
> 1st picture on the left: U-Look, runs slightly larger, go half a size down






U-Look suits you better


----------



## LavenderIce

Amortentia said:


> Oh dear, don't encourage me! I wanted EVERYTHING. They were both equally comfortable I was just unsure about which would be the best to buy as my first Vivier. The Trompette admittedly looked a bit plain but the cut of the toe box was just stunning; I really liked the U-Look buckle though.. Ugh, I'm such an indecisive mess.



Yes, I understand what you mean about the cut of the toe box of the Trompette.  Seeing the Trompette and U-Look side by side on you, IMO, The Trompette has a dressier cut which I associate as more formal and womanly.  The U-Look is more casual and girlish in comparison. I actually like the Trompette more on your foot because of that reason.


----------



## c18027

Updating the online retailer list for Roger Vivier.  Please feel free to add any that I have forgotten:

Bergdorf Goodman:  http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com
Le Bon Marché:  http://www.lebonmarche.com
Giglio:  https://www.giglio.com/eng/
Luisa Via Roma:  http://www.luisaviaroma.com
The Luxer:  http://www.theluxer.com
My Theresa:  http://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/
Neiman Marcus:  http://www.neimanmarcus.com
Roger Viver:  http://www.rogervivier.com/
Selfridges:  http://www.selfridges.com/
Tessabit:  http://shop.tessabit.com

And sometimes ...

Yoox:  http://www.yoox.com
Farfetch:  http://www.farfetch.com
Bluefly:  http://www.bluefly.com
Saks Off Fifth:  http://www.saksoff5th.com


----------



## angelicskater16

Lately I've been obsessed with Roger Vivier shoes... Like really OBSESSED[emoji844][emoji844]&#8252;My new shoes[emoji844][emoji5]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]

[
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ATTACH]3362793[/ATTACH]


----------



## Chrissy131

Private sale begin at boutique


----------



## ncch

what is the discount at the boutique?  thanks


----------



## angelicskater16

ncch said:


> what is the discount at the boutique?  thanks




It's 40-50% off. Call your local boutique or your sales and they will provide you with what they have.


----------



## Masuko

dianerroy said:


> View attachment 3341331
> 
> And here is my pair. Thanks so much!
> 
> I did request a chat from the e-boutique on RV and she thinks they interchange using both logos. My question is, does anyone have a pair of authentic RV that are like mine-meaning the periods after the R and V?
> 
> Thank you!!




I have some RV shoes with the periods after the R and V. Seems to be an older style as I bought those a few years ago. My newer ones don't have the periods.


----------



## ncch

angelicskater16 said:


> It's 40-50% off. Call your local boutique or your sales and they will provide you with what they have.



nice thanks!


----------



## namie




----------



## c18027

namie said:


> View attachment 3367053


Beautiful choices!


----------



## Eldra

Hi. I'm new here. I have a pair of Roger Vivier shoes that belonged to a neighbor who moved. The neighbor was going to throw away the shoes and I just couldn't let that happen. So she gave me a ton of designer clothes and several pairs of designer shoes -- Louis Vuitton, Chanel, Dior, and Roger Vivier.

This neighbor is Korean, and I think she was moving back to Korea (she was a student, I believe. I live in a college town and there are a lot of foreign students here) and I'm guessing taking her stuff with her was too expensive. 

So my neighbor was out hauling stuff to the dumpster and I caught her before she could toss it all. Unfortunately, I was never able to get a shoebox or dust cover or anything. Just the shoes and clothing. 

I've decided to sell the shoes since I could use the money and the shoes don't fit me anyway, but I'm finding people are doubting the authenticity of the shoes. How do I prove that they are authentic? I mean, maybe they aren't, but I don't think that's the case since the clothing my neighbor gave me were also designer, some of which still had the tags on them. I'm wondering if you guys could tell me whether these shoes are the real deal. I'm 99.9% sure they are, just want to double check. 

Thank you!

And sorry if this is a thread hijack. I tried to start a new thread but this site wouldn't let me. Maybe it's because I'm new. I don't know.


----------



## KookyMeow

Eldra said:


> Hi. I'm new here. I have a pair of Roger Vivier shoes that belonged to a neighbor who moved. The neighbor was going to throw away the shoes and I just couldn't let that happen. So she gave me a ton of designer clothes and several pairs of designer shoes -- Louis Vuitton, Chanel, Dior, and Roger Vivier.
> 
> This neighbor is Korean, and I think she was moving back to Korea (she was a student, I believe. I live in a college town and there are a lot of foreign students here) and I'm guessing taking her stuff with her was too expensive.
> 
> So my neighbor was out hauling stuff to the dumpster and I caught her before she could toss it all. Unfortunately, I was never able to get a shoebox or dust cover or anything. Just the shoes and clothing.
> 
> I've decided to sell the shoes since I could use the money and the shoes don't fit me anyway, but I'm finding people are doubting the authenticity of the shoes. How do I prove that they are authentic? I mean, maybe they aren't, but I don't think that's the case since the clothing my neighbor gave me were also designer, some of which still had the tags on them. I'm wondering if you guys could tell me whether these shoes are the real deal. I'm 99.9% sure they are, just want to double check.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> And sorry if this is a thread hijack. I tried to start a new thread but this site wouldn't let me. Maybe it's because I'm new. I don't know.




Let the buyer assume the risk and responsibility of having it authenticated. In my listings I put a line that says something like "for peace of mind, you can have the item authenticated at TPF..." even if I know my items are authentic, since I personally bought them but I don't really keep receipts.

This works much better because:

1. You attract the right buyer - someone who really knows the brand and is buying for the right reason. They usually know what an authentic one looks like.

2. You don't get pushed into selling for a low price just because you can't guarantee authenticity. If anyone tries that tactic, just ignore.

Also, make sure to clarify that returns are not accepted (and set the listing as such, of course [emoji4])

There will always be fringe cases; I've heard a lot of stories about horrendous buyers. That part is unavoidable and is part of the risk of selling on eBay. The other option is selling through stores that supposedly authenticate items (like Vestaire Collective, if I'm not mistaken) or consignment shops.

Good luck!


----------



## new.old.bag

This is very bad advice to put the burden of authenticity on the buyer.

It is against eBay rules and also against the law in many countries to sell inauthentic items. The burden of proof is on the seller, not the buyer. You need to know that your item is authentic before you list.

If you put an authenticity disclaimer in your listing, it can be taken down and you can receive an eBay violation.


----------



## new.old.bag

Eldra said:


> I've decided to sell the shoes since I could use the money and the shoes don't fit me anyway, but I'm finding people are doubting the authenticity of the shoes. How do I prove that they are authentic? I mean, maybe they aren't, but I don't think that's the case since the clothing my neighbor gave me were also designer, some of which still had the tags on them. I'm wondering if you guys could tell me whether these shoes are the real deal. I'm 99.9% sure they are, just want to double check.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> And sorry if this is a thread hijack. I tried to start a new thread but this site wouldn't let me. Maybe it's because I'm new. I don't know.



Welcome. Check up at the top of the Glass Slipper area for a thread titled "authenticate these shoes" and follow the instructions there. Maybe someone will be able to help you.


----------



## KookyMeow

new.old.bag said:


> This is very bad advice to put the burden of authenticity on the buyer.
> 
> 
> 
> It is against eBay rules and also against the law in many countries to sell inauthentic items. The burden of proof is on the seller, not the buyer. You need to know that your item is authentic before you list.
> 
> 
> 
> If you put an authenticity disclaimer in your listing, it can be taken down and you can receive an eBay violation.




Agreed, I am definitely not suggesting to sell items that are not authentic - that constitutes fraud.

There are situations where no matter what you do, it is still up to the buyer to believe whether it's authentic or not. This strategy is not intended to fool or deceive anyone into buying the item, but rather, to weed out the type of buyer who doesn't know what they are getting into. When a buyer forces me to prove the authenticity beyond everything I have posted, I always tell them "if you are in doubt, don't buy the item to avoid any regrets."

We live in an imperfect world, a world where buyers and sellers make mistakes. The reality is, no matter what laws or rules are put into place, things will go wrong at some point, and as a seller, I need to protect myself from nasty buyers. And my way of doing so is to ensure that I don't just sell, but sell to the right buyer - one who's savvy enough and understands what they are getting into.

I don't think that's illegal or against the rules, nor do I think it's bad advice, as I am not encouraging sales based on deception


----------



## new.old.bag

KookyMeow said:


> Agreed, I am definitely not suggesting to sell items that are not authentic - that constitutes fraud.
> 
> There are situations where no matter what you do, it is still up to the buyer to believe whether it's authentic or not. This strategy is not intended to fool or deceive anyone into buying the item, but rather, to weed out the type of buyer who doesn't know what they are getting into. When a buyer forces me to prove the authenticity beyond everything I have posted, I always tell them "if you are in doubt, don't buy the item to avoid any regrets."
> 
> We live in an imperfect world, a world where buyers and sellers make mistakes. The reality is, no matter what laws or rules are put into place, things will go wrong at some point, and as a seller, I need to protect myself from nasty buyers. And my way of doing so is to ensure that I don't just sell, but sell to the right buyer - one who's savvy enough and understands what they are getting into.
> 
> I don't think that's illegal or against the rules, nor do I think it's bad advice, as I am not encouraging sales based on deception




I agree that screening buyers is not a bad idea, however, she does not know for a fact that the shoes she received from her neighbor are authentic, so she needs to get them authenticated before putting them for sale. That was the nature and purpose of her post unless I completely misinterpreted it.

It's one thing if she already knows the item is authentic, if not, she could get in a lot of trouble for selling counterfeits or putting any wording in her listing that suggests that she doesn't know but the buyer can figure it out on their own.


----------



## Eldra

The shoes are already listed, and, at least for the Christian Louboutin shoes I have listed, I think they are replicas and I said so in the description and drastically lowered the price. (Discovered through hours of online research tonight that the Louboutins are replicas) So if I say in the description that they are replicas ebay will pull my ads? 

And thanks for your help, you guys. Really appreciate it.

Edit: Just found that ebay doesn't allow replicas to be sold so I pulled both adds  I don't know that first thing about designer shoes. I've just never had the money for those kinds of things, though I drool over shoes all the time, lol.


----------



## Eldra

I'm not allowed to start any threads. Do you guys know why? I'm sorry, I'm so new here that I don't know my way around. 

I pulled all the shoes, except the Roger Vivier ones, off ebay, but the Roger Vivier ones actually got an offer. I'm afraid to accept the offer, however, if I'm unsure as to the authenticity of the shoes. I asked the buyer if they could wait a couple of days to give me time to ask about the shoes here. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Eldra

Actually, I found that I can't start threads until I've posted at least five times. This post is my fifth! Yay! Ha ha.


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Eldra said:


> Hi. I'm new here. I have a pair of Roger Vivier shoes that belonged to a neighbor who moved. The neighbor was going to throw away the shoes and I just couldn't let that happen. So she gave me a ton of designer clothes and several pairs of designer shoes -- Louis Vuitton, Chanel, Dior, and Roger Vivier.
> 
> This neighbor is Korean, and I think she was moving back to Korea (she was a student, I believe. I live in a college town and there are a lot of foreign students here) and I'm guessing taking her stuff with her was too expensive.
> 
> So my neighbor was out hauling stuff to the dumpster and I caught her before she could toss it all. Unfortunately, I was never able to get a shoebox or dust cover or anything. Just the shoes and clothing.
> 
> I've decided to sell the shoes since I could use the money and the shoes don't fit me anyway, but I'm finding people are doubting the authenticity of the shoes. How do I prove that they are authentic? I mean, maybe they aren't, but I don't think that's the case since the clothing my neighbor gave me were also designer, some of which still had the tags on them. I'm wondering if you guys could tell me whether these shoes are the real deal. I'm 99.9% sure they are, just want to double check.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> And sorry if this is a thread hijack. I tried to start a new thread but this site wouldn't let me. Maybe it's because I'm new. I don't know.


I'm sorry, but no one in their right mind would throw away real designer shoes. You either keep them, give away as gifts or donate. If she were throwing them away it's safe to assume they were fake.


----------



## EmileH

Eldra said:


> I'm not allowed to start any threads. Do you guys know why? I'm sorry, I'm so new here that I don't know my way around.
> 
> I pulled all the shoes, except the Roger Vivier ones, off ebay, but the Roger Vivier ones actually got an offer. I'm afraid to accept the offer, however, if I'm unsure as to the authenticity of the shoes. I asked the buyer if they could wait a couple of days to give me time to ask about the shoes here.
> 
> Thanks again!




I read a little of this yesterday. I think you were very sweet to ask these questions and do the right thing. I disagreed completely with the advice that it was the buyer's problem to figure it out. Good for you. You are obviously a very good person. [emoji56]

I'll compare these photos to my shoes later today if that helps. I'm not an expert but I have a few pairs. Maybe she left them because she didn't like them anymore? Who knows.


----------



## Eldra

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I read a little of this yesterday. I think you were very sweet to ask these questions and do the right thing. I disagreed completely with the advice that it was the buyer's problem to figure it out. Good for you. You are obviously a very good person. [emoji56]
> 
> I'll compare these photos to my shoes later today if that helps. I'm not an expert but I have a few pairs. Maybe she left them because she didn't like them anymore? Who knows.



I'd appreciate that, thanks!


----------



## Eldra

Hanna Flaneur said:


> I'm sorry, but no one in their right mind would throw away real designer shoes. You either keep them, give away as gifts or donate. If she were throwing them away it's safe to assume they were fake.



I wondered about that too, which is why I'm double checking on them. The things some people throw away, though! There were really nice clothes; some still had the tags, nice bedding, all kinds of things! I guess they didn't want to bother making the trip to a thrift shop to donate the stuff. *shrugs*


----------



## Graxie

Hi. I will be in Hong Kong this Saturday. Would you know if there is an on-going sale at RV HK?


----------



## angel9dreamer

Eldra said:


> Hi. I'm new here. I have a pair of Roger Vivier shoes that belonged to a neighbor who moved. The neighbor was going to throw away the shoes and I just couldn't let that happen. So she gave me a ton of designer clothes and several pairs of designer shoes -- Louis Vuitton, Chanel, Dior, and Roger Vivier.
> 
> This neighbor is Korean, and I think she was moving back to Korea (she was a student, I believe. I live in a college town and there are a lot of foreign students here) and I'm guessing taking her stuff with her was too expensive.
> 
> So my neighbor was out hauling stuff to the dumpster and I caught her before she could toss it all. Unfortunately, I was never able to get a shoebox or dust cover or anything. Just the shoes and clothing.
> 
> I've decided to sell the shoes since I could use the money and the shoes don't fit me anyway, but I'm finding people are doubting the authenticity of the shoes. How do I prove that they are authentic? I mean, maybe they aren't, but I don't think that's the case since the clothing my neighbor gave me were also designer, some of which still had the tags on them. I'm wondering if you guys could tell me whether these shoes are the real deal. I'm 99.9% sure they are, just want to double check.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> And sorry if this is a thread hijack. I tried to start a new thread but this site wouldn't let me. Maybe it's because I'm new. I don't know.




I can't see the pictures so I can comment on the authenticity. However, depending on the lifestyle and personality of your neighbor, these could be real. 

Personally, I try to donate what I can. However, that's because I've grown up shopping at a thrift store and there are easy donation options such as scheduling a pickup online for a donation center to come to my house. I live in California. 

Growing up in Taiwan, I never saw a thrift store or shopped at one. I still don't see them now. At most there are second hand designer handbag stores. The mentality and lifestyle in Asia is different when everything can easily be bought and thrown out in a moment. 

I have friends who would never shop at a thrift store and think that sharing shoes is disgusting. For them, used shoes would be something to throw away. And if their circle of friends (and family) is already well off then they likely wouldn't offer used clothes or shoes to them to use.


----------



## miss_cc

Hi ladies, I just purchased my first pair of Roger Vivier shoes *yay* but I'm debating the size. I picked up the patent ballerine chips d'orsay flats in black, can anyone comment on the sizing? I'm between the 8 and 8.5? I'm usually at 8.5 in Manolos and I find they are the most true to size for my feet. In the 8, my feet aren't pushed up against the toe but when i walk, it does feel snug but with the 8.5, I can feel them sliding down the back of my foot. The SA said to go with the 8 because she's found that most clients have to go half a size down and I tried on some other ballet flats that dont have the elastic and it looks like I'm a 8 for RV in the other flats. 

Any input would be greatly appreciated! Sorry for rambling...I plan to take these shoes on holiday and don't want to be in pain.


----------



## EmileH

miss_cc said:


> Hi ladies, I just purchased my first pair of Roger Vivier shoes *yay* but I'm debating the size. I picked up the patent ballerine chips d'orsay flats in black, can anyone comment on the sizing? I'm between the 8 and 8.5? I'm usually at 8.5 in Manolos and I find they are the most true to size for my feet. In the 8, my feet aren't pushed up against the toe but when i walk, it does feel snug but with the 8.5, I can feel them sliding down the back of my foot. The SA said to go with the 8 because she's found that most clients have to go half a size down and I tried on some other ballet flats that dont have the elastic and it looks like I'm a 8 for RV in the other flats.
> 
> Any input would be greatly appreciated! Sorry for rambling...I plan to take these shoes on holiday and don't want to be in pain.



Hi, I don't have that particular shoe. I have the belle du jour. I am consistently a 38 in Manolos. I am a 37.5 in roger vivier. So I think it makes sense that you had to size down.


----------



## audreylita

I'm a true Manolo 38 and a true 8 everywhere else.  I have two pairs of this shoe and one is a 37 and one is a 37 1/2.   The shoes are identical in length.  So you definitely should go down at least half a size.  My newer pair are the 37 1/2 so I would lean towards comparable sizing with this one.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## pwecious_323

HI Ladies, I'm looking into RV shoes. It's my first time trying their shoes but haven't actually tried them on at the store. First, I'm deciding if I should get the flats or the low heels. Waht u think? Also, how's the sizing? I'm usually a 36.5 TTS but when i order half size up on flats. Please give me any advice or recommendations. Much appreciated. Btw, I don't live close to any of the department stores to try so I figured best way would be online. I was initially deciding between Ferragamo or RV. Thoughts? Thanks Ladies


----------



## EmileH

pwecious_323 said:


> HI Ladies, I'm looking into RV shoes. It's my first time trying their shoes but haven't actually tried them on at the store. First, I'm deciding if I should get the flats or the low heels. Waht u think? Also, how's the sizing? I'm usually a 36.5 TTS but when i order half size up on flats. Please give me any advice or recommendations. Much appreciated. Btw, I don't live close to any of the department stores to try so I figured best way would be online. I was initially deciding between Ferragamo or RV. Thoughts? Thanks Ladies



Hi flats versus low heels depends on your lifestyle. I went for low heels. I can wear them to work with a skirt or for casual wear with jeans or pants. I find them much more graceful than ferragamos which I used to wear a lot. The Vera for instance is a bit dowdy in my opinion. You will have to try them of course. I would start a half size down from your regular shoe size. The patent leather are a bit tighter than leather or suede but they do loosen up with wear. Hope that helps.


----------



## Applelpc26

My fave so far


----------



## audreylita

Applelpc26 said:


> My fave so far


Fabulous!


----------



## Love Of My Life

pwecious_323 said:


> HI Ladies, I'm looking into RV shoes. It's my first time trying their shoes but haven't actually tried them on at the store. First, I'm deciding if I should get the flats or the low heels. Waht u think? Also, how's the sizing? I'm usually a 36.5 TTS but when i order half size up on flats. Please give me any advice or recommendations. Much appreciated. Btw, I don't live close to any of the department stores to try so I figured best way would be online. I was initially deciding between Ferragamo or RV. Thoughts? Thanks Ladies



My vote would be for the flat as I just think it is a very "chic & comfortable shoe" easy to walk in especially while traveling
I had to go 1/2 size up in the suede & for me personally found the patent harder to break in
If you are considering a black shoe, then perhaps the low heel might be a good option as it can be
worn daytime as well as in the evening
Enjoy whatever you choose


----------



## LavenderIce

Applelpc26 said:


> My fave so far



Love it!  Great pair.


----------



## hawaii_babie

my first pair of RV came in last week!


----------



## KayuuKathey

hawaii_babie said:


> my first pair of RV came in last week!


Gorgeous color!


----------



## contributor

Advice on which RV styles/materials are most comfortable? I just started buying premier designer shoes but only buying comfortable ones (no Louboutins!). My feet are a little wide. I've been thinking about he lower heel (1.5"+) from RV. 

Any insight is welcome. Thank you.


----------



## hawaii_babie

My new black RV just arrived~


----------



## duna

Does anyone have the "Sneaky Viv'" sneakers? Do they fit true to size? TIA


----------



## ling0882434

does anyone own a pair of chip ballerinas in satin with crystal buckle and can comment on the fit? I know RV run big most time and vary by different styles too. I usually wear 7 but in RV I range from 6-6.5. Thanks all!


----------



## LavenderIce

ling0882434 said:


> does anyone own a pair of chip ballerinas in satin with crystal buckle and can comment on the fit? I know RV run big most time and vary by different styles too. I usually wear 7 but in RV I range from 6-6.5. Thanks all!



I must be the odd one because RV is TTS for me.  I'm a 37-37.5 in them.


----------



## glamourdoll.

Super excited about my new shoes


----------



## citruses

glamourdoll. said:


> Super excited about my new shoes
> View attachment 3506300


_Swoon_


----------



## Chrissy131

Private sale begin soon


----------



## Chrissy131

RV Outlet is have sale for size 39.5 up price all 249... too bad my feet wasn't big enough to get this deal


----------



## ncch

i need fellow roger river lovers opinions on this shoe - i think it'd be a nice spring shoe.  do you think this style looks too long in the toe area?  also - how do you like the colourful buckle as opposed to the silver / gold buckle?

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Roge...ements%3D&eItemId=prod122410139&cmCat=product

thanks!


----------



## Love Of My Life

ncch said:


> i need fellow roger river lovers opinions on this shoe - i think it'd be a nice spring shoe.  do you think this style looks too long in the toe area?  also - how do you like the colourful buckle as opposed to the silver / gold buckle?
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Roger-Vivier-Belle-Vivier-Patent-Buckle-Flat-Multi-Nude/prod122410139_cat468200__/p.prod?icid=&searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&rte=%2Fcategory.service%3FitemId%3Dcat468200%26pageSize%3D30%26No%3D0%26refinements%3D&eItemId=prod122410139&cmCat=product
> 
> thanks!



The color combo on this shoe is very soft & feminine & yes for a spring shoe think it is rather refreshing


----------



## Daosabao

Finally took a photo of my 'family'  I'm obsessed with the strass chips! Had a Dorsay pair but it was very uncomfortable so I had it rehomed.


----------



## Coconuts40

Hi Everyone,
I'm new to this Roger Vivier thread, but definitely not new to Roger Vivier.  I own 10 pairs, I will have to get them together and post them one of these days.  By far my absolute favourite shoes.  Why? Because they always look stylish and classic and I always feel great wearing them.  I purchased my first pair 8 years ago and I still wear them !  I live in Toronto Canada and only now are we starting to get a better selection. My purchase was mainly online on Luisaviaroma or when I would be traveling.  I'm really enjoying going through all the posts and looking at all the fabulous RV shoes here.   I also love that the shoe sizes are always consistent, at least that is my experience. I am a size 38, and have never deviated.  It just makes shoe purchases so much easier.  I haven't ventured into bags yet but may consider.


----------



## Daosabao

ling0882434 said:


> does anyone own a pair of chip ballerinas in satin with crystal buckle and can comment on the fit? I know RV run big most time and vary by different styles too. I usually wear 7 but in RV I range from 6-6.5. Thanks all!



Yes I did previously. I had to take half size down and still it was too loose on the left foot. Eventually I gave it away as the dorsay style does not suit me. It's a beautiful pair though.


----------



## MoreTorque

What a great and sparkly family photo!


----------



## gmel

Did any one pick up this SCP 50th Anniversary exclusive?


----------



## shopforbags

Hi does anyone know if black gommette ballerinas have a cut on the buckle or is this fake? So far i know only bicolor ones do


----------



## audreylita

shopforbags said:


> View attachment 3615356
> View attachment 3615357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi does anyone know if black gommette ballerinas have a cut on the buckle or is this fake? So far i know only bicolor ones do


I don't know what you mean by a cut in the buckle.  I have single and bi-color gommettes and my buckles are all the same.  Authentication questions on shoes should be posted on the 'Authenticate Those Shoes' thread.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-those-shoes.32044/


----------



## Longchamp

shopforbags said:


> View attachment 3615356
> View attachment 3615357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi does anyone know if black gommette ballerinas have a cut on the buckle or is this fake? So far i know only bicolor ones do


 I have the several pairs of the Belle de nuit and none have split buckle as your pix on this ballerina.
I don't do Ballerinas but have been buying his shoes for over 10 years and never noticed spit buckles on that style.
The split that you refer to on the bicolors is on the corner where it meets the cross piece not 1/4 of the way inside as your pix depicts.


----------



## MrsQ

Hi. I'm new to RV, and I appreciate your help. Does anyone know what style is this? And what is the heel like? Thank you.


----------



## Amortentia

MrsQ said:


> Hi. I'm new to RV, and I appreciate your help. Does anyone know what style is this? And what is the heel like? Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3681132



Helloo, if I'm not mistaken it's the U-Look, which is characterised by having a line through the buckle. I've only ever seen that style in flats or with a block heel.


----------



## nattle

Amortentia said:


> Helloo, if I'm not mistaken it's the U-Look, which is characterised by having a line through the buckle. I've only ever seen that style in flats or with a block heel.



I have a pair of U-Look with block heels and they are so comfortable!


----------



## citruses

MrsQ said:


> Hi. I'm new to RV, and I appreciate your help. Does anyone know what style is this? And what is the heel like? Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3681132



can confirm that it's the u-look


----------



## pinoko24

New shoes ^_^


----------



## hawaii_babie

received my 3 pairs of RVs yesterday~


----------



## pinoko24

Bought another pair today ^_^


----------



## citruses

pinoko24 said:


> View attachment 3694157
> 
> Bought another pair today ^_^



so beautiful! congrats :*


----------



## Baikinman

Purple RV!


----------



## fatcat2523

Delay Mother's Day shopping with my mom, got her 3 pairs RV, 



Then I asked her how many RV does she own? Since she can't resist RV.
Her collection


----------



## carebearz

I'm a 38 in Chanel ballerinas, and Loubs. Does anyone know what size I should take for their chip straps ballerinas? TIA!


----------



## LovetheLux

fatcat2523 said:


> Delay Mother's Day shopping with my mom, got her 3 pairs RV,
> View attachment 3711872
> 
> 
> Then I asked her how many RV does she own? Since she can't resist RV.
> Her collection
> View attachment 3711874


Wow! What a collection she own.


----------



## fatcat2523

LovetheLux said:


> Wow! What a collection she own.



Thank you


----------



## fatcat2523

carebearz said:


> I'm a 38 in Chanel ballerinas, and Loubs. Does anyone know what size I should take for their chip straps ballerinas? TIA!



My mom wears 39 in Chanel and same for RV so I think they are true in size


----------



## annam

Hi. I am new to Roger Vivier but happened to find a pair of satin heels named Ondulation. After a google search I saw they are from 2015 but couldn't find them in satin. Do you know if they came in black satin? They are lined in leather. Thank you.


----------



## SCI

fatcat2523 said:


> Delay Mother's Day shopping with my mom, got her 3 pairs RV,
> View attachment 3711872
> 
> 
> Then I asked her how many RV does she own? Since she can't resist RV.
> Her collection
> View attachment 3711874



Can u pls ask her which pair is most comfortable pls


----------



## fatcat2523

SCI said:


> Can u pls ask her which pair is most comfortable pls



My mom said regular ballerina is more comfortable the chip buckle in her opinion. Since the chip buckle will get loosen after awhile which may result not staying on while walking


----------



## Chrissy131

Act fast bergdorf have a lot style on sale for 50% off include sneaker Vivi I just ordered 3 pairs


----------



## amasvaritas

Hello ladies,
Just found this thread. Am so glad to find another Roger Vivier lover.
Love love most of the shoes. I wear high heels, medium heels and flat.
Even the highest heels (Belle Vivier Trompette) are very comfortable.  
Bruno Frissoni really knows about shoes architecture and design.


----------



## amasvaritas




----------



## citruses

carebearz said:


> I'm a 38 in Chanel ballerinas, and Loubs. Does anyone know what size I should take for their chip straps ballerinas? TIA!



They're tts. I wear 35.5 in Chanel ballerinas & all my RVs are 35.5.


----------



## Shrinkkbo

Perfect work shoes for me


----------



## rosascloset

Chrissy131 said:


> Act fast bergdorf have a lot style on sale for 50% off include sneaker Vivi I just ordered 3 pairs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3722724



Babe do you mind Sharing your SA contact? Would def love to order some!


----------



## Chrissy131

rosascloset said:


> Babe do you mind Sharing your SA contact? Would def love to order some!



It was online sale...it's gone now


----------



## Chrissy131

Finally unbox my shoes


----------



## Alice's craze

Chrissy131 said:


> Finally unbox my shoes
> View attachment 3733695


love the black sneakers!!!!!!! Great collection!


----------



## Alice's craze

I love these sneakers when they were new. 
But now, I get marks where the crystals touches the leather (when I walk and bend the shoes)
Does that happen to anyone?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Just found this thread.  
Wondering if there is any summer sale ? I can't find it on their website.
Would appreciate if there is any sale info.  TIA !


----------



## Luv2Scoop

I purchased three pairs of the Marelene a few years ago for work in pink, navy and red.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

Luv2Scoop said:


> I purchased three pairs of the Marelene a few years ago for work in pink, navy and red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3743422


I pulled out my pink Marelenes, here there are. I loved wearing these, they work well with wide-leg trousers or boot cut jeans.


----------



## fatcat2523

Went to shopping for myself and get resist to get my mom a pair of the crystal denim sandals for my mom


----------



## Baikinman

RV again!


----------



## Ilgin

Chrissy131 said:


> Finally unbox my shoes
> View attachment 3733695


love the black patent Sneaky Viv. Gorgeous!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Alice's craze said:


> I love these sneakers when they were new.
> But now, I get marks where the crystals touches the leather (when I walk and bend the shoes)
> Does that happen to anyone?



I just got the same sneaker. [emoji51]


----------



## Alice's craze

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> I just got the same sneaker. [emoji51]


Tell me how it wears


----------



## Eightbelow

Ladies, just wondering if RV ever have gold pilgrim buckles at all?


----------



## Daosabao

Hello! Sharing my silver obsession 




The blue suede shoes are very nice and comfy but the silver flats need some time to break in.


----------



## triptree

gmel said:


> Did any one pick up this SCP 50th Anniversary exclusive?
> 
> View attachment 3610097


Hi I am new here.
They are so lovely! And yes, I just got one in multi-coloured sparkles


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Alice's craze said:


> Tell me how it wears



I just recently started it wearing it out. But i guess all white shoes get dirty easily. And it does get noticeable wrinkles. 
Will try to upload a picture later.


----------



## Alice's craze

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> I just recently started it wearing it out. But i guess all white shoes get dirty easily. And it does get noticeable wrinkles.
> Will try to upload a picture later.


thank you!!!!!
 *awaits anxiously


----------



## miss_cc

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> I just recently started it wearing it out. But i guess all white shoes get dirty easily. And it does get noticeable wrinkles.
> Will try to upload a picture later.



Would love to see how the all white look after wear. I'm deciding between the all white and the felt.


----------



## fawnhagh

Chrissy131 said:


> Finally unbox my shoes
> View attachment 3733695



Hi Chrissy131, 

I’m considering the black patent sneakers and think it’s the same as the ones you got? 

Can you kindly let me know how comfortable are they? I have never got patent RV before and in general I try to avoir patent but maybe they would hold better than the leather ones...? And I assume they run tts? 

If anyone else has the patent RV sneakers please chime in as well. Thank you very much in advance [emoji4]


----------



## Chrissy131

fawnhagh said:


> Hi Chrissy131,
> 
> I’m considering the black patent sneakers and think it’s the same as the ones you got?
> 
> Can you kindly let me know how comfortable are they? I have never got patent RV before and in general I try to avoir patent but maybe they would hold better than the leather ones...? And I assume they run tts?
> 
> If anyone else has the patent RV sneakers please chime in as well. Thank you very much in advance [emoji4]



Hello,

I got Asian wide feet it’s ok but not comfy as my chanel espadrilles. I haven’t wear RV sneaker for shopping or walk around for long time yet. It feel narrow on the front after 6 hrs wear in the office. They do run tts. Hope that can help


----------



## fawnhagh

Chrissy131 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got Asian wide feet it’s ok but not comfy as my chanel espadrilles. I haven’t wear RV sneaker for shopping or walk around for long time yet. It feel narrow on the front after 6 hrs wear in the office. They do run tts. Hope that can help



Hi Chrissy131,

Thank you for your feedback! I also have Asian feet (and not narrow). Glad to hear that they run tts


----------



## honhon

hi i got new pairs of 4.5cm heels in classic trompette style, black non-patent calf skin.  the SA strongly advised me to go for rather a fit size and i don't regret taking her push.  after a day of wear beginning as a snug fit has ended in soft stretched calf skin. both 2 SAs gave me guarantee of comfort and true to their word so far, i am already excited to see how they will envelope my feet in the coming years.


----------



## Coconuts40

Hi everyone!
I recently purchased a pair of black leather Sneaky Viv's and love them!! I now want a second pair but am considering a satin version.  I was wondering if anyone here has some experience with the satin Sneaky Viv's?  I am wondering how the satin holds up after wearing them for a while.  My SA told me the satin is a high quality and durable satin but it does require a bit more maintenance.  Just not sure if I should pull the trigger.


----------



## hikarupanda

Chrissy131 said:


> Finally unbox my shoes
> View attachment 3733695



Hi Chrissy, I wanna get those patent gommette flats but not sure about sizing. Would you say is tts? I plan to wear stocking.


----------



## Chrissy131

hikarupanda said:


> Hi Chrissy, I wanna get those patent gommette flats but not sure about sizing. Would you say is tts? I plan to wear stocking.



Hello, I wear tts for all my RV shoes.


----------



## hikarupanda

Finally got mine today, it is tts indeed! Tho I have Asian wide feet too so I’m now trying to stretch the front a bit by spraying Meltonian shoe stretch and wearing it around the house with socks on lol!


----------



## MashiBags

My first pair of RV. Am really happy that it’s comfortable for my wide feet. Finally found a good substitute for chanel flats. [emoji4]


----------



## loves

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I recently purchased a pair of black leather Sneaky Viv's and love them!! I now want a second pair but am considering a satin version.  I was wondering if anyone here has some experience with the satin Sneaky Viv's?  I am wondering how the satin holds up after wearing them for a while.  My SA told me the satin is a high quality and durable satin but it does require a bit more maintenance.  Just not sure if I should pull the trigger.



I am the opposite of your dilemma. I have a pair of satin Sneaky Vivs and I quite like them. I have not worn them much but the few times I did including the first wear, it was comfy from the get-go. Now I am thinking of getting a leather pair.


----------



## Coconuts40

loves said:


> I am the opposite of your dilemma. I have a pair of satin Sneaky Vivs and I quite like them. I have not worn them much but the few times I did including the first wear, it was comfy from the get-go. Now I am thinking of getting a leather pair.



Hi loves: yes they are rather addictive aren't they 
I really love my leather Sneaky Vivs!  

I owned a pair of Lanvin satin shoes before and they didn't hold up well and this is why I'm hesitant to purchase another pair of satin shoes. Do you feel they are of good quality and are do you feel they will breakdown at the point of wear such as creases?  Thanks


----------



## loves

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi loves: yes they are rather addictive aren't they
> I really love my leather Sneaky Vivs!
> 
> I owned a pair of Lanvin satin shoes before and they didn't hold up well and this is why I'm hesitant to purchase another pair of satin shoes. Do you feel they are of good quality and are do you feel they will breakdown at the point of wear such as creases?  Thanks


I never found Lanvin shoes comfortable so after a pair, never again. I gave the Lanvins to my mother thinking her with smaller feet might find them comfy and she didn't like them either. Unfortunately I can't contribute much on the wear and tear of the satin sneaky vivs, I have not worn them enough. However because they are satin I am extra careful and don't wear them if it looks like it is going to rain; which I find quite bothersome to have to worry about shoes. I think if you love them maybe just a pair in your collection is more than enough.


----------



## Coconuts40

loves said:


> I never found Lanvin shoes comfortable so after a pair, never again. I gave the Lanvins to my mother thinking her with smaller feet might find them comfy and she didn't like them either. Unfortunately I can't contribute much on the wear and tear of the satin sneaky vivs, I have not worn them enough. However because they are satin I am extra careful and don't wear them if it looks like it is going to rain; which I find quite bothersome to have to worry about shoes. I think if you love them maybe just a pair in your collection is more than enough.



Yes so agreed, Lanvin shoes were not the most comfortable shoes I owned and reinforced my decision to continue with RV!  Thank you for your feedback on satin.  I may just wait to see what they bring out next season.  xx


----------



## Ania

My only pair of Roger Viviers are these silk BVs - they are the ultimate ‘comfy party shoes’ and look fab with skinny trousers and a crisp white shirt.


----------



## lifeactually

Got this suede pair in recent months and love them


----------



## tea4two

Scored these two beauties the other day at half price: perfect for the summer, fits great for my wide feet and love the fact that they are open toed since I have a tendency to stub my toes!


----------



## Newbie88

tea4two said:


> View attachment 4074045
> 
> Scored these two beauties the other day at half price: perfect for the summer, fits great for my wide feet and love the fact that they are open toed since I have a tendency to stub my toes!


They're gorgeous! Could you share where you got those fantastic deals?


----------



## Daosabao

I feel crazy for getting these super bling RV sandals (at crazy prices too) and haven't worn them much yet. Somehow at the store everything looks gorgeous [emoji38]

However I'm impressed that with long maxi dresses and gowns the hem won't get caught in the clasps of the crystals as the SAs told me that the metal claws holding the crystals are 'folded in'. That's when I realize why the hem of my long dresses never get caught by the crystals when I wear RV sandals.


----------



## Chrissy131

Bergdorf have few pairs on sale for 50% off those are sneaker and slide sandal


----------



## Baikinman

My 6th RV.


----------



## ms_sivalley

❤️ Pink RV


----------



## ms_sivalley

Love the lace details, so romantic


----------



## Alena21

Broche Vivier Ballerinas F/W 2019/2020
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 in yellow velvet.


----------



## audreylita

Alena21 said:


> Broche Vivier Ballerinas F/W 2019/2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4481541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in yellow velvet.


They're so pretty!!!


----------



## Purrsey

My first RV. Have always been a CL/Chanel flats lover but these add a pretty zest.


----------



## candyapple15

Love my new pair of Roger Vivier flat in mustard yellow.


----------



## Passerine123

Some RV shoes from their Paris store on FSH in December. I wanted the black patent ones but they were out of my size (cue floods of tears)...


----------



## Vanessa708

Has anyone else had a problem with their Roger Vivier flats squeaking? I just bought a pair of suede gommettes with tortoise shell that squeak loudly. I’m wondering if the sound will go away? Thanks


----------



## Coconuts40

@Vanessa708   I have never had that experience with RV shoes and I own 10 + pairs and many of them are flats.  Interestingly my Gucci loafers squeak.  By any chance do you wear your shoes with thin socks or liners?  I ask because I wear those with my Gucci loafers.  Next time I wear my loafers I will wear them barefoot and see if it stops the squeaking.


----------



## Vanessa708

@Coconuts40 Thanks for the suggestion. I will try thin socks and liners because I love these shoes otherwise.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Glad I found this thread.  I bought a pair of Trompette Ballerinas similar to the one below (photo credit from https://www.rogervivier.com) except the buckle has two colors (half gold and half black) from their outlet store.  I'm in between size 36-36.5 so I picked 36.5.  The area where the edge of the bucket hurts the top of my foot after walking for a few mins.

Does that happen to anyone ?  Do you know if it is due to a poor fit or simply the location of the buckle?  Trying to decide if I should get another pair or get rid of the existing one.

TIA !!


----------



## surfrider

Hiya! New to the forum, but saw this thread and thought I'd share a good post I just read about authenticating roger vivier shoes: https://www.therevury.com/blogs/news/how-to-authenticate-roger-vivier-flats

I never knew why some shoes said RV (without periods) and others had the R.V. (with periods) - super interesting!!


----------



## Luv2Scoop

surfrider said:


> Hiya! New to the forum, but saw this thread and thought I'd share a good post I just read about authenticating roger vivier shoes: https://www.therevury.com/blogs/news/how-to-authenticate-roger-vivier-flats
> 
> I never knew why some shoes said RV (without periods) and others had the R.V. (with periods) - super interesting!!


RV has in the past  been heavily faked/counterfeited. The site I stumbled upon had a very sight difference in the domain name from the real RV online site. The fake site had shoes in colors not offered by RV and the styles were slightly modified.


----------



## surfrider

Luv2Scoop said:


> RV has in the past  been heavily faked/counterfeited. The site I stumbled upon had a very sight difference in the domain name from the real RV online site. The fake site had shoes in colors not offered by RV and the styles were slightly modified.


Wow, can't say I'm surprised! There's a lot of fakes/ counterfeits out there! That's why its so important to shop smart through sources that verify/ authenticate their products!


----------



## fdc

Hi, does anyone know if RV does sale during the season sale (soldes) in France and how interesting was that during past seasons?
I’ve just got my first pairs of RV ballerinas at 30% off from Mytheresa and want to get more but the model I found on RV website is not listed on other online retailers. TIA!


----------



## hokatie

Just got a pair of Bikiviv sandals.


----------



## Daosabao

chkpfbeliever said:


> Glad I found this thread.  I bought a pair of Trompette Ballerinas similar to the one below (photo credit from https://www.rogervivier.com) except the buckle has two colors (half gold and half black) from their outlet store.  I'm in between size 36-36.5 so I picked 36.5.  The area where the edge of the bucket hurts the top of my foot after walking for a few mins.
> 
> Does that happen to anyone ?  Do you know if it is due to a poor fit or simply the location of the buckle?  Trying to decide if I should get another pair or get rid of the existing one.
> 
> TIA !!


I have a pair too and for me it hurt overall cos it’s patent. But after probably 4-5 wears they are comfortable now.


----------



## Provincial

I love Roger Vivier shoes.
Does anyone have problems with the patent gommette flats? 
I have a pair in navy.
I have only worn them a few times, but the buckle has chipped. 
Any tips?


----------



## LavenderIce

Provincial said:


> I love Roger Vivier shoes.
> Does anyone have problems with the patent gommette flats?
> I have a pair in navy.
> I have only worn them a few times, but the buckle has chipped.
> Any tips?


I haven't had a problem with chipping.


----------



## audreylita

I’ve never had that happen.   Bring it right back to the boutique.


----------



## Provincial

Ok. It’s only a slight chip.
I guess I was just too rough.....

Thanks, I will take back to the boutique.


----------



## onceinawhile

Provincial said:


> Ok. It’s only a slight chip.
> I guess I was just too rough.....
> 
> Thanks, I will take back to the boutique.


I have the same problem. I have the black pair and the corners were chipped off revealing a pink(!) spot underneath the chipped off leather...I got mine from Harrods, did you experience the same? Thanks.


----------



## Provincial

I think mine is pretty minor compared to yours. I was just concerned because I had only work them a few times .


----------



## Passerine123

Does anyone have RV velvet pumps? particularly these -- I think they would look perfect with a pair of slim cut black trousers (maybe also in velvet), and cashmere sweater. 



https://www.rogervivier.com/ch-en/Très-Vivier-Strass-Buckle-Pumps/p/RVW51923630CFEB999/

they are out of my size at the moment, but if they come back in stock for F/W...
Am also interested in these velvet flats (also out of stock for me at the moment) ...any feedback on them appreciated too!



https://www.rogervivier.com/ch-en/Tuxedo-Loafers/p/RVW50523440CFEU800/


----------



## M.Dressler

My second pair


----------



## aquazangel

Hey everyone, I recently purchased a pair of the roger vivier trekky viv sandals. This is the last one in my size and I can't seem to find the colourway anywhere else. I received it today and noticed a slit on each sandal around the sole. Does anyone own these or similar and know if this is normal or a defect? Is there anyway to repair this? Im torn between returning or somehow repairing this... Please let me know if you have any advice.


----------



## Audrey_S

I’m thinking about getting the Viv Run Sneakers in black..  wondering if I should get them with or without the crystals to in terms of versatility to go with all my clothes including casual.  Should I go all black or with crystals. Anyone have any experience with them.  How about sizing are they true to size for you ?


----------



## layd3k

Just received these beauties!!!


----------



## meowmeow94

Roger Vivier shoes are baes  lovesss


----------



## Audrey_S

Does anyone own the Viv Run Sneakers with the mesh and crystals?  Wondering if they are TTS or need buy the half size down?


----------



## LexLV

Audrey_S said:


> Does anyone own the Viv Run Sneakers with the mesh and crystals?  Wondering if they are TTS or need buy the half size down?


I tried these on and ordered them yesterday, I went TTS with my european size (I am always a 38 In chanel) and the 38.5 were too big and 37.5 too snug - 38 was perfect!


----------



## am2022

How do these run? If I'm 40.5 in chanel, should i go 40,5 as well? thank you


ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4201725
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the lace details, so romantic


----------



## ms_sivalley

amacasa said:


> How do these run? If I'm 40.5 in chanel, should i go 40,5 as well? thank you


I wear 37.5 in Chanel sneakers but these roger vivier are in 37.  For roger vivier flats, I do 37.5.  Hope it helps!


----------



## labb8

Hi everyone. I was wondering if Roger Vivier have stopped making the Flower Strass pumps in leather. Many thanks.


----------



## onceinawhile

Hi, may I ask if any of you have issues with the leather piece of insole coming off? I ordered a brand new pair of trompette flats and the piece of insole in both shoes is very loose, like the glue has dried - they haven’t fallen off but when I press it, theres a slight squeaky sound and the insoles are definitely not stuck securely. I’m just not sure if this is how RV makes their shoes.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ncch

hi - i have a pair of RV heels in 37.5 and they fit perfect but wondering if i need to size up in flats?  thanks!


----------



## crystal_wellness

ncch said:


> hi - i have a pair of RV heels in 37.5 and they fit perfect but wondering if i need to size up in flats?  thanks!



if they are regular flats no but open toe summer flats maybe to a 38


----------



## crystal_wellness

onceinawhile said:


> Hi, may I ask if any of you have issues with the leather piece of insole coming off? I ordered a brand new pair of trompette flats and the piece of insole in both shoes is very loose, like the glue has dried - they haven’t fallen off but when I press it, theres a slight squeaky sound and the insoles are definitely not stuck securely. I’m just not sure if this is how RV makes their shoes.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



the leather insoles shouldnt be coming off for the leather shoes maybe exchange or return


----------



## crystal_wellness

labb8 said:


> Hi everyone. I was wondering if Roger Vivier have stopped making the Flower Strass pumps in leather. Many thanks.



I believe the leather was seasonal as there were usually only the satin ones


----------



## crystal_wellness

aquazangel said:


> Hey everyone, I recently purchased a pair of the roger vivier trekky viv sandals. This is the last one in my size and I can't seem to find the colourway anywhere else. I received it today and noticed a slit on each sandal around the sole. Does anyone own these or similar and know if this is normal or a defect? Is there anyway to repair this? Im torn between returning or somehow repairing this... Please let me know if you have any advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856395
> View attachment 4856396
> View attachment 4856397



I dont think the line should be there


----------



## bibogirl

Maybe I missed it somewhere inthis thread but has anyone tried the “Viv” creepers? How’s the sizing?


----------



## bunbunbunny

Hi. Was wondering if Roger Vivier have any flats that does not comes with the cursive RV logo? TIA!


----------



## audreylita

bunbunbunny said:


> Hi. Was wondering if Roger Vivier have any flats that does not comes with the cursive RV logo? TIA!


You can go up to the Roger Vivier website and see all the current styles.


----------



## bunbunbunny

audreylita said:


> You can go up to the Roger Vivier website and see all the current styles.


I’m getting a used one. I don’t see the style anymore.


----------

